# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  The SSILD test. - 30 days.

## MrOMGWTF

Hey there  ::D: 

As there is much controversy behind SSILD technique, some say it doesn't work, some say it does work. I do believe it works. Because of this, I want to test this technique. I'll be using it for 30 days. I studied it very well, I hope I'm doing it right.

I'll be posting results each day, and then sum that up.

Remember that I'm just one person - everyone is different, the results shouldn't be taken seriously at 100%. It's just a simple test for me.  :smiley: 

I'm starting it tonight - I could start it tomorrow, but I had to wake up early for school and didn't want to lose sleep.

----------


## enak101

Good luck. I'd be interested if it works for you. I never used the technique but it seemed odd.

----------


## Buhl

I think i will join you in your test, on the sideline.  :wink2:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Cool  ::D: 
Everyone can join. More participations - better results.

----------


## Xyyzzz

I'll be giving it a shot too, starting tonight.

----------


## ryman

I will give it a go as well, been too dormant from lucids for too long haha ill be sure to post results

----------


## MrOMGWTF

*Day 1*
I did the SSILD when I went to bed (because it was always relaxing me a lot) and with WBTB.
So I did the SSILD when I wen to bed, and I felt so damn good. I didn't want to move anything. And something weird happened. Sometimes I was gaining consciousness out of nothing. Like I was lying there for few minutes without consciousness, and them bam, I'm aware. I had a lot of hypnic jerks. My mind was thinking at it's own, just random thoughts. I was imagining some weird kicks and I had a hypnic jerk then xD. Then I was feeling some really weird feeling: I became aware out of nothing, and started feeling like I was spinning in space. It felt good, I was spinning and falling at medium speed. I was feeling like it sucks me into something. As I realized it, after like 10 seconds it gone away. I don't know what it was lol.
WBTB:
I woke up, felt really sleepy. I've drinked a glass of water, I went to toilet, and went back to bed. I did the SSILD 4 times, but it felt a bit different than I was doing it before sleep. I was like more aware. Then it felt like I couldn't fall asleep. I was lying there for like years. But then my alarm ringed  ::D: 
It was FA, I believe. Well, that's the end.

*Lucids: 0 FAs: 1*

----------


## ryman

Nice. That's a good start, DAY 1: 
I had similar results. As I laid there I began watching the different colors behind my eye lids and then started hearing a sort of buzzing sound and felt slight vibrations. As I continued to repeat the steps I began doing them all at once and started to get that spinning/falling feeling mromgwtf experienced(I have experienced this feeling many times a lot of times right after I lay down.) I kept repeating the steps until I was basically doing them subconsciously until I fell asleep. It did not induce a lucid dream however, I had a fairly vivid dream considering I haven't been able to have much success with recall lately(on behalf of my laziness lol). But I feel it's a good start and by the end of the month I will induce more than one lucid from this method. Good luck to the rest, ill be posting more results tomorrow

----------


## Xyyzzz

*Day 1*
I tried the SSILD while laying in my bed at bedtime because it relaxes me and makes me fall asleep more quickly. I usually have troubles falling asleep due to my body's tendency to keep on moving, but relaxation usually calms me down. I woke up after about 5 hours and kept my body still and eyes closed because I was just too sleepy to wake up for a bit. I did the SSILD technique again and after one repetition my mind starting drifting away to random thoughts. It felt like I was on a swing going pretty fast, and I kind of liked it. I regained control and then I was upset because I didn't want the swinging to stop. These swinging sensations, along with accelerating or bouncing sensations, happen to me rarely. I fell asleep and had a fairly clear dream that I remember (not lucid), and those don't happen often. Next time I'll try to get up and then do the SSILD instead of staying still on my bed.

----------


## Buhl

*Day 1*
I also tried SSILD while going to bed, and let me say, if nothing else, this technique is GREAT to make yourself fall asleep quickly.
While i had no success at bedtime, i woke up about 5 hours into sleep. I went to the bathroom, drank some water and returned to the sheets.
After what felt like 5-6 reps, i think i dosed off, suddenly finding myself wide awake again... Only this time, i could not fall asleep (dream).
I felt like i was laying there for 40 min and then, I was suddenly jolted awake 2 hours later (real time).

I feel bad for getting tricked like that. :'(    

 ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

*Lucids: 0 FAs: 1*

----------


## Sensei

I feel like SSILD is great for the way I wake up after every REM cycle. I often forger to do it though. It helps me gain awareness with each waking. It is supposed to help all forms of LD right? It seems to me to increase my DILD like crazy. I have been using it for 3 months with promising results when I remember. I would recommend it as an addition to things like meditation and normal DILDs.

----------


## Buhl

I also hope this technique will bring forth some DILD's for me, since i have only ever had lucids during a nap, and i would really like to 1: have lucids more frequently and 2: experience what it is like (if it is any different) having a lucid during normal sleep.

----------


## Sensei

Shoot for lucids in the 6th and 7th hour at first. Wake up at those times and SSILD. That seems to help me.

But! I had an LD last night at like 130 after only two hours and a half of sleep, and it was really good.  :smiley:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> *Day 1*
> I also tried SSILD while going to bed, and let me say, if nothing else, this technique is GREAT to make yourself fall asleep quickly.
> While i had no success at bedtime, i woke up about 5 hours into sleep. I went to the bathroom, drank some water and returned to the sheets.
> After what felt like 5-6 reps, i think i dosed off, suddenly finding myself wide awake again... Only this time, i could not fall asleep (dream).
> I felt like i was laying there for 40 min and then, I was suddenly jolted awake 2 hours later (real time).
> 
> I feel bad for getting tricked like that. :'(



So you had a FA?

I had it too  :smiley: 

If we practice SSILD, we have to know how to detect FAs, because there will be TONS of them.

----------


## Buhl

Yea i had one. I think i will edit my post to include count like yours, just so we can sum up at the end. It would be interesting to know just how many FA's we will induce trying this.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

*Day 2*
Not much to say. Few cool things happened though. First was that when I was doing the SSILD, it felt like I was doing it for hour. The 4 series took SO LONG to complete I don't even. I think I felt asleep after second repetition, and then woke up a bit. I don't clearly remember any FAs, but again, I had trouble falling asleep, which could be FA. I think I did the RC and it failed, when I couldn't fall asleep. I think I woke up then. I remember also that I woke up and I heard high pitched noise. It synthesised it so you can hear what I'm talking about. It wasn't loud, it was calm, and soft to my ears. I started concentrating on that noise, but as I concentrated on it, it went away.

Here's the high pitch thing: Zippyshare.com - hi pitch.mp3

*Lucids: 0 FAs: 1*

WTF? Why is my post here? Shouldn't it be at the bottom? O.o

----------


## MrOMGWTF

*Day 2*
Not much to say. Few cool things happened though. First was that when I was doing the SSILD, it felt like I was doing it for hour. The 4 series took SO LONG to complete I don't even. I think I felt asleep after second repetition, and then woke up a bit. I don't clearly remember any FAs, but again, I had trouble falling asleep, which could be FA. I think I did the RC and it failed, when I couldn't fall asleep. I think I woke up then. I remember also that I woke up and I heard high pitched noise. It synthesised it so you can hear what I'm talking about. It wasn't loud, it was calm, and soft to my ears. I started concentrating on that noise, but as I concentrated on it, it went away.

Here's the high pitch thing: Zippyshare.com - hi pitch.mp3

*Lucids: 0 FAs: 1*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 1*

I'm also going to be trying this over the next 30 days. (very neat that there are so many of us doing it at once)

I tried it this morning, after getting up for about an hour after 5 hours of sleep.

I didn't have a lucid dream, but I was astounded by how quickly and how deeply it brought about relaxation. In a matter of minutes my body felt ready for sleep. This usually takes about half an hour, but it happened today in less than 10 minutes.

I continued to use it for the next three hours, on and off with just falling asleep, and letting my mind wander. I fell asleep and then woke up again a few times. During this 3 hour period, multiple times I felt very sudden sensations in my hands and feet, like that of when you're entering a lucid dream using WILD. They came too unexpectedly for me to not become wide awake again, but I remember it felt like my hand had suddenly had a gust of wind lift it up, for a split second, and then the sensation disappeared when I shifted my focus to it.

I also found it extremely difficult, when performing this technique, to keep my mind from wandering. I would literally be lying there, starting the "stare at the darkness behind your eyelids" step, and within 10 seconds my mind will have wandered to some ridiculous, arbitrary concept, and then I'd snap back to going on to the next step, "listen to the noises in your ears", and then start it, thinking how crazily fast I lost my train of thought, and within 10 seconds I would snap back with another ridiculous thought or phrase in my mind. It was so insane, that I started counting how many times this happened in a row, and it was over 10 times. I was blown away by how little I controlled my focus. (note that I probably could have maintained my awareness by repeating a mantra, but I didn't want to, because that would most likely disrupt the relaxation effects)

Anyway, it's a very good way to relax, and I'll continue to try it, to see how it works for lucid dreaming.

*Attempts: 1, Lucids: 0, FAs: 0*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Oh also, I had what might have been a false awakening, I'm not really sure anymore. I remembering thinking, "other people have said they have false awakenings with this, so I better make sure". (I had been lying in bed for quite a while) So I did a reality check, it turned up negative, so just to see what time it was I looked down at the clock, and it read, "1:15".

Skip ahead a long while. I sit up and do a reality check, in the same way, and look down to see what time it is. It says, "1:27", and immediately I'm suspicious because it felt much, much longer than 12 minutes, it felt more like 45 minutes, having fallen asleep and such in between. I look away, and then back, and then away and then back, and then away and then back, and it remains the same, so I know I'm not dreaming. But then it really makes me wonder if the earlier check had been a false awakening. I don't think it was, since my reality check was negative, but I'm not that sure anymore, because I have had false RC results before. So anyway, just putting that out there: be very attentive when you do your reality checks. If that was indeed a false awakening, you may be surprised at how realistic it is.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Oh, also something I noticed upon one awakening was a very loud and distinct sound of a helicopter right above our house, at some point. This sort of thing has happened before, and I'm not sure how it happens, because it bleeds over like 5 seconds into real life! (I do reality checks, that show I'm awake, while the helicopter sound is fading, but is still being heard, distinctly. I'd say it is a false awakening, except I know it's not, at least not always, because I literally get up after this and get on with the day)

----------


## L4xord

I think I'll try this at the end of the week.

----------


## Buhl

*Day 2*
I woke up after 6 hours of sleep and i simply couldn't do these repetitions.
It only took a couple of seconds before i would lose focus and drift into random nonsense thoughts which suddenly led me to regain counsciousness and start over. After trying for what seemed like an hour i drifted off to sleep.
I do have a faint memory of waking up and reading in my journal which i think could be a FA, but for the sake of this test, i will not include FAs without a clear memory of it happening.

*Lucids: 0 FAs: 1*

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> *Day 2*
> I woke up after 6 hours of sleep and i simply couldn't do these repetitions.
> It only took a couple of seconds before i would lose focus and drift into random nonsense thoughts which suddenly led me to regain counsciousness and start over. After trying for what seemed like an hour i drifted off to sleep.
> I do have a faint memory of waking up and reading in my journal which i think could be a FA, but for the sake of this test, i will not include FAs without a clear memory of it happening.
> 
> *Lucids: 0 FAs: 1*



You should get out of the bed, go to bathroom, drink a glass of water, read a book until you can read it easily, then do the SSILD. Imma going for day 3 !  ::D:

----------


## ryman

Cool results so far seems like we're all making good progress.
DAY 2:
After getting out of work I was really tired so it wasn't too hard fall asleep. I laid down and manage to get maybe 2 or 3 repetitions before I drifted off to sleep, didn't have a chance for WBTB part this time, but I did have 2 very long vivid dreams. Which is definitely a good sign(basically redirecting my dream recall very fast.) I will try again tonight with a WBTB thrown in.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Cool results so far seems like we're all making good progress.
> DAY 2:
> After getting out of work I was really tired so it wasn't too hard fall asleep. I laid down and manage to get maybe 2 or 3 repetitions before I drifted off to sleep, didn't have a chance for WBTB part this time, but I did have 2 very long vivid dreams. Which is definitely a good sign(basically redirecting my dream recall very fast.) I will try again tonight with a WBTB thrown in.







> 1. The best time to practice is after 4 or 5 hours of sleep. You could also combine the practice with WBTB for maximum effect but it is not required. DO NOT do this at the start of your sleep -- it will NOT work!



Yeah

----------


## Venryx

*Day 2*

Tried again, no lucids. I should note, though, that I remember far more of my dreams last night than I usually do. I remember like 5 different segments, when I usually only remember 1 or 2. This could just be because I'm trying a new technique, and so am more attentive, but it also could be because of the technique itself. This will be easier to see as we continue testing it.

*Attempts: 2, Lucids: 0, FAs: 0*

----------


## ryman

> Yeah



I do it at the start of my sleep to keep me thinking about it before i go to sleep, also it helps me fall asleep faster.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> I do it at the start of my sleep to keep me thinking about it before i go to sleep, also it helps me fall asleep faster.



Ah, I know what you mean.

I want to update something in my day 2, I asked CosmicIron and he explained me that I was really close!
When I was doing the cycles, I fell asleep during second cycle, and continued doing them in FA! That's why it felt so long. Then, the high pitched noise I was hearing, was the phase entrance or something like that. Because I misread cosmiciron's post, I started to concentrate on it and it faded away, I should just passively listen to it, wait as it increases it's volume, and then do a subtle RC.

----------


## ryman

DAY 3: no success, I used WBTB woke up about 6 hours after goin to sleep. When I attempted to do the cycles, there happened to be way too many distractions; my dog taking up half the bed, my mom downstairs making coffee, etc. ill give it another go tonight. Although with school and such ill probably have to go to bed much earlier so I can do WBTB on time

----------


## Venryx

*Day 3*

Was going to try this morning, but got distracted trying to do another method. (the Tinnitus one)

Will try again tonight.

*Attempts: 2, Lucids: 0, FAs: 0*

----------


## Buhl

*Day 3*
I missed my WBTB timer and slept for a full 11 hours. -.-
Not able to fall back asleep, i got out of bed.

*Lucids: 0 FAs: 1*

----------


## Zyangur

I think I may join in  :smiley: . I had a LD the other night after doing SSILD, and I believe that this is an effective method. Ill start tonight!

----------


## MrOMGWTF

*Day 3* _(Actually day 4, but at day 3 I felt instantly into sleep and didn't do SSILD)_
Finally success! Lucid! Well, it was pretty much nightmare lucid, but still it was cool experience.

I woke up 5 hours after going to bed. I ate a bit of chocolate as I've read it helps with lucid dreaming. I went to toilet and went back to sleep. I did the 5 cycles of ssild. I got into small trance only once. After that... I couldn't fall asleep. It wasn't FA. I did like 5 RCs, because it was weird I wasn't feeling sleepy after 5 hours of sleep. I was lying there for like half a hour. Then, I'm doing the RC, and bam, I'm dreaming. I don't remember if I did the RC in my bed, because after I did the RC, I was standing in the living room at night. I started feeling really dizzy, like I'm passing out. It happened to me a lot of times. It's like anti-lucid mechanism. I got fooled by it many times. I was like, omg, brain, really? But I thought,  :Shades wink:  I must do deild! So as I was leaving dream, I was trying not to open my eyes or move. Actually, I didn't leave the dream. I woke up in FA again. As I did the deild... just wow. Every part of my body was shaking, it was so loud like there is a freaking jet in my room! I was feeling sooo scared, not because of the noises and shit, but I JUST was scared out of nothing. I've never been so scared in my life. Well, everything was happening, but I was getting nowhere. I was like, heeeey, IT'S FA! So I stopped doing this, I opened my eyes, and it was gone. I was like, I'm not gonna do nose plug rc again, because something bad can happen again, like the passing out part. I used completly new and not-known RC: I tried to look up with my eyes, as high as possible. The feeling was unbelievable. I was feeling all that meat in my head and shit, I had my eyes looking completly up. As I moved them more, I was seeing something. Some scene. But I stopped. I was still scared because of that "fake deild". I was too scared to get out of bed. I was just lying there doing this new reality check. I was like, fuck this, I'm outta here. I read somewhere that when you close and open your eyes really fast in a dream, you can get out of it. So I did this. HOPEFULLY, it didn't work. I did the RC again, and said to myself, who's the boss? I decided to get out of the bed. Well, nothing scary happened. I left my room, and wanted to turn on the lights. I clicked the switch, but nothing happened. I was like HUEHUEHUEHUE. I wanted to leave my house, but as I opened the doors, I woke up. 

Well... yeeaaah.

How can I teleport from my FA bed into some calm place?

*Lucids: 1 FAs: 2*

----------


## Venryx

Very neat. I'm definitely going to keep trying.

----------


## Buhl

*Day 4*
When i came home from work, i decided to try SSILD during a nap. (All my lucids have been while napping)
I used the SSILD technique to try relaxing for a WILD attempt and quite frankly, it worked WONDERS! I was lying there during the reps until i began (feeling) spinning rapidly and that is the furthest i have ever been in a WILD.
I could literally see the dream getting created in front of my eyes, however, i ruined it. I was getting so hyped up on breaking my dry-spell that i woke myself up, suddenly feeling my body laying completely still and my mind getting alert.

After this i decided to go back to sleep.
I then had a dream in which i was flying my RC drone around with some friends while standing on ice in the middle of a frozen lake.
Suddenly my drone crashed on the ice and went right through (it shouldn't, it weights 300g and we were standing on the ice) and that caused me to become *LUCID! (YAY!)*.
However, i woke up again after roughly 5 sec. Catching myself waking up, i immediately prepared myself for a DEILD.
I woke up with my eyes closed and awaited the transition, once again i saw a dream form in front of my eyes and once again, i woke up due to excitement.  :Sad: 

Now, while this wasn't the most epic history of lucidity, i think it is important to note that i had 1 lucid dream and 2 possible lucids, had i not been so hyped and that is for a 2½ hour nap. <--- (That is my 4 month lucid count in one nap.)

I don't know if it was SSILD or just a spur of luck, but it kinda points in the direction of a working supplementary technique in my opinion.

*Lucids: 1 FAs: 1*

----------


## enak101

Congrats Buhl, I had the same problem with excitement during my closest WILD, I don't know if I can ignore this SSILD haha

----------


## Zyangur

*Day 1:*
Went to bed later than planned (A lot later, like 3 hours  :tongue2:  ). Got caught up working on a fun project, and didn't want to stop xD. I did SSILD before I went to bed, and everything was normal that night. I remembered a full dream, which is usual for me. Tonight I will be going to bed at normal time, and doing a WBTB with this, so we'll see then ;D

----------


## Venryx

*Day 4*

I got very close this morning! I woke up for about an hour, went back to bed, did 4 or 5 repetitions. Now relaxed, I lay there, but was getting bored. So I started doing more repetitions, (I know I wasn't really supposed to, but I was getting impatient), and I started feeling very strange, like when starting to have hypnogogic imagery. After being in this state for a while, trying to keep my excitement down and fall asleep, my attention snapped back when I heard a distinct and sudden noise of a piano key being pressed, like when I'm playing with my headphones on. I knew without a doubt that this was in my mind, since I didn't have headphones on, this has happened other times right before a dream, and I was expecting it more or less, so I jerked myself up immediately and did reality checks. But apparently I hadn't fallen asleep yet.

I think I would have entered a lucid dream if I had waited longer before getting out of bed, because I felt very close, and I only hear noises like that when I'm getting close to one. (which is why I got up, but apparently a bit too soon)

*Attempts: 3, Lucids: 0, FAs: 0, HIs: 1*

----------


## MarineRecon

I too am trying SSILD as well during my WBTBs. I'll let you know how it works out and if I get a LD(s) or not!  :smiley:

----------


## ryman

Day 4: no success had no time for WBTB, remembered one drem fragment

----------


## Zyangur

*Day 2:*
Woke up about five and a half hours after I went to bed. Got up, checked my email, and went to the bathroom, and then went to bed to do SSILD. I kept drifting off and forgetting where I was, which is good for this technique  :wink2:  . I think I fell asleep while doing the technique because I never remember stopping and getting in my sleeping position. Nothing happened, I just remembered a couple dream fragments when I woke up. I said this before on a different thread, I feel like this would be more effective if my recall was better.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

*Day 4*
Absolutely nothing.
*Lucids: 1 FAs: 2*

Day 3 wasn't only SSILD. If I didn't do the RCs before falling asleep, I think I wouldn't have a lucid. I was just repeating doing those RCs and I did it in a FA. I think a mantra could help here doing the RC while in FA.

----------


## Sensei

I never used it on its own. I just do it with other things that have already proven themselves as working.

----------


## Buhl

*Day 5*
Stress at work = no time for dreaming  :Sad: 

*Lucids: 1 FAs:1*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 5*

Finally success!

I had a long and exciting lucid dream this morning, after using this method on its own, with WBTB. (the other nights I had tried to add other things, but I decided last night that I should try it on its own, at least until I have one success with it)

It produced not only a lucid dream, but also two strong false awakenings. I recorded it all here: Lucid Dream 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 4, Lucids: 1, FA's: 2, HI's: 1*

----------


## MarineRecon

I'm glad that you it worked for you and it gave you a few FAs!

I'm doing this technqiue for the FAs mainly, so it is good to hear it works for at least one person hahaha  ::D:

----------


## Buhl

Nice job Venryx!  :wink2:

----------


## ryman

Day 5: woke up about 4 hours after going to sleep, stayed in bed awake for a few min, then began doing the cycles, got one or two in before I drifted off, had a very deep vivid dream, not very long, but vivid. No lucids yet though.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Well, I think I need to stop my test, because I'm losing too much sleep, and I'm getting up pretty late to school. 
I had a MILD today tho, but it was at the end of my last rem state :S 
I said only few times "I'm having lucid dreams" and it worked, lol?
It was pretty long dream and I got lucid at the end of it. It was a dream where I was lacking my pants  ::D:  I was going somewhere with my grandpa, then I was in my school having biology, as the lesson ended, the teacher closed the door, and I decided to use some WTF lucid dream induction technique right here. I started to lean on the door of the class with my head's forehead. The technique's point was that when I fall asleep I'll fall through that door. I don't even know this "technique", it was totally random! And then I thought, why would I try to get a lucid dream when I'M IN A DREAM? Hey, wtf? Yes, I'M IN A DREAM! I started looking at my hands calm, and then the dream ended and I woke up, because it was the end of my rem state.

----------


## Sensei

How are you losing sleep? This doesn't require you to lose sleep.

----------


## ryman

> How are you losing sleep? This doesn't require you to lose sleep.



Sometimes when practicing techniques that involve WBTB, you can lose sleep. Ive had it happen especially when I have to go to school and I'm waking up at 2 am for WBTB

----------


## ryman

*DAY 6:*
no success, woke up around 3am got out of bed used the bathroom, and got a drink of water. I laid back down and could not do the steps without getting distracted several times so I just went to sleep.

----------


## Sensei

I see. I just go to bed earlier. Losing 30 minutes isnt too bad if you are getting 8 hours.  :tongue2:

----------


## ryman

I agree, but sometimes it is tough to get to bed earlier when your sleeping schedule hops around like mine. I work on friday and saturday nights until about 11. This throws off my normal sleep schedule of 9pm-6am. Then by sunday night I am trying to go back to the original sleep schedule to fit in the WBTB. Can get a little tedious, but I plan to stay committed to this test. I also plan to test other techniques in one or two month intervals after this month, if anybody is interested in joining me.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Even waking up for a 5 minutes can destroy your delta-state sleep, where your body regenerates.

----------


## Sensei

Gotcha. Keep at it. I work at 730 from mon-fri, so a good sleep schedule should be easy. But holy crap december sucked for sleep schedule. Everyone wanted to hang out late. I got back on a good sleep schedule for January though and plan on staying on it forever. 

9-6?! You get 9 hours every night? I can't sleep past 8 hours anymore because I wake up at the end of every sleep cycle and at hours 6,7, and 8. I can't get back to sleep after that.

@MrOMGWTF your avatar and your name go together so well.

----------


## ryman

Yea everyone hanging out late can be a problem with my sleep schedule as well, and well I dont usually get 9 hours, I just try to get to bed around 9 because it takes me a little while to fall asleep.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

There should be this kind of test for techniques like WILD, MILD, so they can show the success over time. It'd be really helpful. I might do MILD, because you don't need to wake up at night. What do you think?

----------


## Sensei

Read ETWOLD by Stephen Laberge. He talks about this. He is "the lucid doctor". I actually do MILD, WILD, WBTB, DEILD, SSILD, and just straight up DILD. Like mastermind says "use the right tool for the moment."

----------


## Buhl

*Day 6*
Only got 3½ hours of sleep due to work overflow. x(
Tomorrow i will try to get back to my normal sleep schedule and continue with the SSILD testing.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 6*

No time for another WBTB this morning. Will continue the full 30 days, by the way.

*Attempts: 4, Lucids: 1, FA's: 2, HI's: 1*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 7*

Fantastic!

I had my first OBE, another lucid dream, and 4 more false awakenings.

I recorded it all here: Lucid Dream 17 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm really starting to think this method has something significant going for it.

*Attempts: 5, Lucids: 2, OBE's: 1, FA's: 6, HI's: 1*

----------


## Zyangur

Not sure what day I'm on. Last night I got up for a bit and did SSILD, but I fell asleep pretty much immediately. Not sure what I'll be doing tonight either.

----------


## ryman

Day 7: no time no success. Will definitely have time tonight tho and throughout weekend

----------


## ryman

Day 8: Ok so I went to bed around 2am, various reasons, then woke up around 6 for a WBTB, being as tired as I was I couldn't get far in the steps before I drifted off. However I drifted into a very vivid dream. Here it is. 

I walked up these church steps to the front of this church(I live next to a church) seen a few my friends on the front steps. One of them being a girl I have the hots for but after waking up could not remember who she was what she looked like or anything. But we were all talking about how the church is haunted, so we decided to go inside and look around. After exploring the spooky basement and finding nothing out of the ordinary, we proceeded to the attic. The attic was filled with random junk. It had a giant pool table in the center of the room and had 2 beds next to it. There was a wall in the center of the attic that split it into two rooms. While on one side, I randomly became lucid, for some reason I tend to announce that I'm lucid or tell my fellow dream characters that "we are dreaming." I had announced we are dreaming and began rubbing my hands together for clarity, it was very stable, I walked up to the girl I was with looked in her eyes for a couple of seconds before we started to make out, it then got quite imlntimate and I took advantage of the fact that their were beds in the attic lol. I woke up soon after that.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 8 (Yesterday)*

No results this attempt.

*Attempts: 6, Lucids: 2, OBE's: 1, FA's: 6, HI's: 1*

----------


## Buhl

*Day 7, 8 and 9*

Have had a long weekend with little to no time for dreaming.
Friday i journaled 4 FAs in a single morning though. O_O

*Lucids: 1 FAs: 5*

----------


## ryman

Day 9: nothing, went to bed late and really tired, didn't even remember a fragment.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 9 (Yesterday)*

No time, no attempt, no result.

*Attempts: 6, Lucids: 2, OBE's: 1, FA's: 6, HI's: 1*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 10*

No time, no attempt, no result.

*Attempts: 6, Lucids: 2, OBE's: 1, FA's: 6, HI's: 1*

----------


## ryman

Day 10: nothing, no time.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 11*

Another lucid, and four more false awakenings.

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 18 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 7, Lucids: 3, OBE's: 1, FA's: 10, HI's: 1*

----------


## Sensei

I forgot to mention. You guys should put how many lucids you have per month so that at the end of the 30 days you can compare.

----------


## Zyangur

Instead of keeping track of days, I'll just talk about what's going on for me instead  :wink2:

----------


## Venryx

That's a good idea, to see their effects. The problem is that the amount of time I spend on lucid dreaming changes, so with such a small pool of dreams, it's hard to get reliable data. Also, I usually use more than one technique when I fall asleep.

But I will eventually go back through the records, and put together some sort of table, to understand how the different techniques worked for me, the simplest being the success rate of each technique combination. But I don't think it'll be very useful until I have more attempts/successes/data, so for now I'm just recording more.

----------


## Sensei

Using more than one technique is no problem if you only add SSILD one month and look at it versus the previous month.

I agree. The more LDs I have the better my charts work.  ::smartie::

----------


## ryman

Day 11: I slightly remember shutting off my alarm for wbtb and then falling asleep too fast to do any steps. Had two dream fragments recalled. no lucid

----------


## Venryx

> Using more than one technique is no problem if you only add SSILD one month and look at it versus the previous month.



The problem is that my personality is to try everything, and I want to try them all at once, so I end up mixing in all sorts of other techniques in an attempt to shallowly test lots of others while deeply testing the main technique. So the results are still getting jumbled, even if comparing "with SSILD" to "without SSILD", since the secondary techniques change so much.

I know it might not be the best way to do it, but my impatience makes it almost "boring" to do it one at a time for a month. (I'm searching for the "perfect" method, which will eventually allow me to have lucid dreams at will--even though I know the main thing is persistence. I have a childlike hope that there must be a way that just works, for nearly everyone, nearly every time. Actually, that's a large part of all this testing, I have a very strong pull towards finding the "silver bullet" in things, even when there probably isn't one.)

----------


## Sensei

Yeah, if it works keep it, and then switch to the next month as that + something new. 

You can wake up after every REM and try to DEILD, if it doesn't work, SSILD every REM. and then later you can WBTB and try and WILD and if you wake up during all this it will increase your chances for DILD/MILD. Plan out each night! Sleeping 8 hours makes the nights a long time to try and LD.

----------


## Buhl

*Day 10*
Nothing much, remembered more dreams than usual. 4-5.

*Day 11*
I had an intense nightmare involving 3 giant spiders (oddly, in the dream i bought them and kept them as pets in glass cages, which is something i would never do in real life), i walked into the kitchen to find a cockroach on the wall. As i came near it, it said; "It's your fault that they are free", which first of all made me lucid, and secondly, turned the whole thing into a nightmare. I could hear these spiders skittering around but i couldn't see them anywhere, and that freaked me out. I didn't get the time to do anything with my lucidity and i woke up a few seconds later bathed in sweat and breathing heavily. Do any of you guys think nightmares are related to stress?

*Lucids: 2 FAs: 5*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 12*

Disrupted attempt, no results except a 3 second tactile-only DEILD. (lots of noise, the vacuum was being used right outside my room for like half an hour!)

I'm not going to count it in the 30 attempts, because of the disruption, and because my Mom wanted me to get up before I was done trying. (though I'm still going to count it towards my LD total, since technically I was lucid; you might think that would disrupt comparisons, but it's fine, because it's made up for by lucid dream chains that I record as a single dream. For instance, yesterday, I counted two dreams as one since they both happened during the same "attempt", before I gave up on trying, so I recorded them in the same DJ entry, and thus as a single "dream".)

*Attempts: 7, Lucids: 3, OBE's: 1, FA's: 10, HI's: 1*

----------


## Buhl

*Day 12*

Moooooaaar stress at work which prevents me from getting a good nights sleep. I guess it's not a lucky time to try out new techs.  :Sad:

----------


## ryman

*day 12:*
no results,

*Day 13:*
No time for WBTB but I became lucid twice throughout the night. One of the dreams I tried to jump through a window and start flying, it did not work.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 13*

Argh, I had like 3 disrupted attempts WBTB attempts today. Every time I got close to falling asleep, I'd be called to go help with something. Really disappointing because I'm quite sure I would have had one. (you can tell to some extent by "that feeling" when you're close to falling asleep, that accompanies lucid dreams--something about the way your mind and body feels, though it's hard to describe)

*Attempts: 7, Lucids: 3, OBE's: 1, FA's: 10, HI's: 1*

----------


## Venryx

Yeah, DEILD looks pretty promising, I almost did it a few days ago accidentally, and I did it this morning for the first time! (although I lost it as soon as I 'opened my eyes' and started explained things away)

Still going through with the SSILD test, I like it as well because it's relatively non-time-consuming.

----------


## ryman

*Day 14:*
No results one dream fragment remembered.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 14*

Another lucid, and three more false awakenings.

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 22 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 8, Lucids: 4, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## Buhl

*Day 13 & 14*
No time.


Finally done with work today, which should let me focus on the task this weekend.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 15*

No results this attempt.

*Attempts: 9, Lucids: 4, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 16*

Another lucid. (though this time no false awakenings)

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 23 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## CosmicIron

> *Day 16*
> 
> Another lucid. (though this time no false awakenings)
> 
> Here's the account: Lucid Dream 23 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> *Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*



Your success rate is sky rocketing, LOL

----------


## faxman

I have been using this method on and off since it was first originally posted here. For now I only had a lot of FA. I don't consider these as a failure because at least there are things happening. I hope to have success soon.

----------


## enak101

Yeah Venryx, your going awesome lol. I have to keep trying this, keep falling asleep after alarm not bothering to focus. Promise to try it tonight.

----------


## Sensei

You can do it enak! Gotta stay focused like venryx! Believe it will work.  :smiley:

----------


## ryman

Day 15, 16, and 17 nothing no time

----------


## Venryx

*Day 17*

No time, no attempt, no result.

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## Buhl

Haven't been able to post here since i got sick Saturday.

*Day 15, 16, 17*
Nothing worth reporting.

*Day 18*
I went to bed around midnight, still sick at this point so i called in sick around 6:30.
I feel asleep again around 7:00 doing SSILD for about 10 minutes and had a dream where i went for a walk (I do this everyday).
I suddenly got the idea of RC'ing, and sure enough, LUCID!

This LD is the first really long LD i have ever had, and it was amazing how vivid it was. I went around town looking at the sky (it was sooooooo bright and beautiful) and the city architecture. I also tried flying but failed horribly. x'D
I also made other DCs lucid, by telling them to do random reality checks, it was so fun to watch.

*Lucids: 3 FAs: 5*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 18 (Yesterday)*

I forgot to do this yesterday!

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## ryman

Day 18, 19: nothing, On a bad streak, I'm in the process of doing midterm exams at school so that has definitely thrown me off focus. Midterms are done this week though and I'll be good

----------


## Venryx

*Day 19*

I didn't have/didn't want to spend time on lucid dreaming today. (I was working on a programming project)

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## Buhl

*Day 19*
Close to a DEILD, but i got a shock from the sensations when i woke up, so my heartrate woke me up.

----------


## ryman

Day 20: went to bed at around 10pm woke up at 3am for WBTB, I was really tired so I just quickly jotted down a dream I remembered and then began the ssild cycles, I fell asleep really fast. I ended up having a DILD, I was standing in my kitchen when I randomly decided to do the nose plug rc. I didn't do much before I woke up.

----------


## Sensei

That sounds a lot like SSILD,it says that it can randomly cause you to get DILDs, that is how it has worked for me.  :smiley:

----------


## ryman

Yea now I just need to work on staying focused in a lucid and try to complete a goal, I've had plenty of lucids, but almost never end up fulfilling my wishes of what I want to do when I get lucid.

----------


## CosmicIron

I am very happy to see that some of you are having good success with SSILD. This thread is very valuable stuff. Please make sure you guys check out the latest SSILD tutorial published on my blog: blogspot.com

----------


## Sensei

I need to get back to doing SSILD. I have been saying I am going to, but I am too concentrated on waking up every REM. 

Hey cosmiciron, tutorial says to get 4-5 hours of sleep. What if I do this at 4 hours and 6 hours and 7 hours? (My usual waking time) would it be useless to try it after the initial time or would it be good?

----------


## Venryx

*Day 20*

Testing out some home-brew techniques... I fell asleep before I did my SSILD cycles.

Now I have to decide whether to do 30 days, or 30 attempts--I just realized that I've missed half of them.

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## Sensei

I would go with attempts. 30 days with 15 attempts seems like it doesn't give you the information you are wanting.

----------


## CosmicIron

> I need to get back to doing SSILD. I have been saying I am going to, but I am too concentrated on waking up every REM. 
> 
> Hey cosmiciron, tutorial says to get 4-5 hours of sleep. What if I do this at 4 hours and 6 hours and 7 hours? (My usual waking time) would it be useless to try it after the initial time or would it be good?



Whatever works for you, doesn't really have to be exact. I can get it to work with only 2 hours of sleep. Basically, once you master it you can pretty much get it to work no matter what. However, a not very drowsy state usually yields better results.

----------


## Sensei

> Whatever works for you, doesn't really have to be exact. I can get it to work with only 2 hours of sleep. Basically, once you master it you can pretty much get it to work no matter what. However, a not very drowsy state usually yields better results.



Gotcha. Is the phase supposed to feel like you are leaving your body? Er.... getting two bodies at once? I had 3 LDs last night, and I think it started because of the SSILD. I don't know why I stopped doing this, if seemed to work so well and I somehow forgot about it and didn't think about starting up. 

I'm gonna post the 3 LDs in my DJ today if you want to check it out.

----------


## ryman

Day 21: didnt sleep well, no results

----------


## CosmicIron

> Gotcha. Is the phase supposed to feel like you are leaving your body? Er.... getting two bodies at once? I had 3 LDs last night, and I think it started because of the SSILD. I don't know why I stopped doing this, if seemed to work so well and I somehow forgot about it and didn't think about starting up. 
> 
> I'm gonna post the 3 LDs in my DJ today if you want to check it out.



The word "phase" is used to describe whole bunch of phenomenon such as LD, OBE, NDE, and so on in the hope to stay neutral. Maybe you are referring to the trance state while cycling? Anyway, the sensations felt can vary quite a lot. Personally I almost never incur anything unusual during the cycles, while some people experience all sort of wild things.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Venryx

*Day 21*

Too busy again, no attempts this morning. (although I did have some strangely vivid HI experiences last night, I guess because of sleep deprivation--strong enough that a couple times I'd jolt aware, realizing I was like starting to hear things and stuff, like imagination except fading into real perceptions without intending it to)

@BrandonBoss

Yeah, I'm going to go with the 30 attempts.

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## lucsande

*Day 1*

So I decided to try the technic out and log here how it goes. Last night was my first attempt and it got me pretty satisfied.

I naturally woke up after 4 hours of sleep, got up for a couple of minutes, maybe ten. While I was up, I avoided lights at all costs, as I knew they could get me way too awake (just couldn't help the cellphone light as I checked what time it was and the fridge's light). Back to bed, lying on my back (least favorite position), I began the cycles. Did like 4 of the quick one and some 6 of the long ones, though it is hard to be sure: you indeed lose count!  :smiley:  
Then I rolled to my side and tried to get back to sleep. It wasn't being exactly easy (probably because I was too excited about the nem tech), but it became impossoble as a mosquito came in and bugged me all he could. I lost patience and got up of bed once again, turned on the light ("yeah, screw SSILD, I have bigger issues right now!") and hunted down the damn bloodsucker. After that, I went back to bed and decided to go all over the cycles again, but this time lying on my side. My presleep thoughts were so agitated at this point that I was having a real hard time doing the cycle and ended up getting asleep even before having a chance of doing the longer cycles.

About two hours later I naturally woke up again, but it took me a while to realize I was awake. Then I began paying attention to what I was thinking about, and I saw it was some weird memories. Then suddenly I realized that these were no real memories, they were fragments of my dreams! The dreams were so vivid that it really took me a while before I noticed they weren't waking life memories! Incredible, I said to myself, I don't recall ever experiencing some thing like that! Then I tried doing cycles once more, it was difficult to keep focus on the senses (this time I am sure I was really excited) but I managed to reach the longer cycles, during which I fell asleep once more. Naturally woke up later, but this time I could not recall a single fragment of dream. [EDIT: half an hour after writing this, I actually recalled some parts of a dream I had in this last sleep period. Not as vivid as the ones I had earlier in the night, but much more vivid than my usual ones]

So this is it for my first time trying this technic. I know the post is a little long, but it is just because I got really excited and wanted to share the experience in details. Next post, if I ever come to writing them, will surely be much more sucint. 

*Lucids: 0, OBE's: 0, FA's: 0, HI's: 0*

----------


## MrOMGWTF

^^^ Remember, that if you have trouble falling asleep after doing SSILD, do a RC. It can be a FA.
Some time ago, I've done a SSILD. I had such a trouble falling asleep, I've done like 3-4 nose plug RCs, and I couldn't breath. But when I did the 5th RC... I could breath  ::D:

----------


## lucsande

> ^^^ Remember, that if you have trouble falling asleep after doing SSILD, do a RC. It can be a FA.
> Some time ago, I've done a SSILD. I had such a trouble falling asleep, I've done like 3-4 nose plug RCs, and I couldn't breath. But when I did the 5th RC... I could breath



I did lots of RCs, but they didn't get me any result. Anyway, I was also trying the "look at your hands" RC, which can be quite a silly one if you are dreaming of being in a dark room... :p

Anyway, pretty interesting this thing of you having to try 5 times before getting a result with nose plug. I've heard this is the single most reliable one out there... Do you think the first four attempts were false positives, or that you still weren't dreaming?

----------


## agfxdesigner

Nice technique  :smiley: 
I tried it last night but unfortunately i'm a heavy sleeper , very lazy to get out of bed to wbtb :/
Even when i adjust an alarm , i get out , turn it off and continue sleeping lol  ::D:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> I did lots of RCs, but they didn't get me any result. Anyway, I was also trying the "look at your hands" RC, which can be quite a silly one if you are dreaming of being in a dark room... :p
> 
> Anyway, pretty interesting this thing of you having to try 5 times before getting a result with nose plug. I've heard this is the single most reliable one out there... Do you think the first four attempts were false positives, or that you still weren't dreaming?




The first 3-4 RCs were done when I was still awake. I falled asleep into a FA, and did the RC thinking that I'm still awake.

I had an another cool attempt too. I did 2 cycles of SSILD, falled asleep, and continued doing them in a dream  ::D:

----------


## Tushix

*Day 1:*

Hey guys. I've been out of the lucid dreaming scene for a looooong time. I used to use Naiya's all day awareness method and I was getting about 2 lucids each week. I want to get back into lucid dreaming so I read this last night and thought I would give it a shot along with doing all day awareness. Here's what happened:

I woke up at 5:40am and got up to visit the bathroom and get a drink. After about 3min I hopped back into bed, relaxed for a minute and then started to try and do my SSILD cycles. Unfortunately I seriously could not keep my concentration for the life of me. I don't know why, I was trying hard but I guess I was just too tired as I had done about 5hours of exercise yesterday. I did manage to get one full rep done though and I also tried to do more. As I was laying in me bed, I then did a nose pinch RC and it was successful surprisingly haha. I haven't done that RC in about 2 years so it felt really funny breathing through a closed nose haha. I woke up right afterwards though (or was it a false awakening? I cant remember) so I'm not going to count it as a lucid.

I think I'm going to keep at this for the full 30 days along with using all day awareness. I want to have at least 5 lucid dreams in a month.

*Lucids: 0, FA: 0*

----------


## CosmicIron

> *Day 1:*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been out of the lucid dreaming scene for a looooong time. I used to use Naiya's all day awareness method and I was getting about 2 lucids each week. I want to get back into lucid dreaming so I read this last night and thought I would give it a shot along with doing all day awareness. Here's what happened:
> 
> I woke up at 5:40am and got up to visit the bathroom and get a drink. After about 3min I hopped back into bed, relaxed for a minute and then started to try and do my SSILD cycles. Unfortunately I seriously could not keep my concentration for the life of me. I don't know why, I was trying hard but I guess I was just too tired as I had done about 5hours of exercise yesterday. I did manage to get one full rep done though and I also tried to do more. As I was laying in me bed, I then did a nose pinch RC and it was successful surprisingly haha. I haven't done that RC in about 2 years so it felt really funny breathing through a closed nose haha. I woke up right afterwards though (or was it a false awakening? I cant remember) so I'm not going to count it as a lucid.
> 
> I think I'm going to keep at this for the full 30 days along with using all day awareness. I want to have at least 5 lucid dreams in a month.
> 
> *Lucids: 0, FA: 0*



Welcome back, then  :smiley:  Please note that with SSILD you are not supposed to maintain concentration. Just do it in a very relaxed manner and let go eventually. The magic starts AFTER you fall asleep.

----------


## Tushix

> Welcome back, then  Please note that with SSILD you are not supposed to maintain concentration. Just do it in a very relaxed manner and let go eventually. The magic starts AFTER you fall asleep.



Thank you  :smiley: 
I'll keep that in mind for my next attempt. Thanks for sharing such a simple yet effective method.

----------


## Matt1

Is it okay to do SSILD with a fan on for white noise? I'm really used to sleeping that way, so I'd prefer to do that, but I can turn it off for a WBTB SSILD if I have to.

----------


## lucsande

> I then did a nose pinch RC and it was successful surprisingly haha... I woke up right afterwards thpugh, so I am not going to count that as a lucid



I really think you should count that as a False Awakening though. Just for the sake of science hahaha

PS: how well do you manage doing your All Day Awareness? Do you add some RCs to your awareness routine, Tushix?

----------


## CosmicIron

> Is it okay to do SSILD with a fan on for white noise? I'm really used to sleeping that way, so I'd prefer to do that, but I can turn it off for a WBTB SSILD if I have to.



Yes it's fine. Just focus on listening (the action), not what you hear (the result).

----------


## Tushix

*Day 2:
*
I had a horrible sleep because I was at a party last night. I did wake up to try SSILD though but I have no memorable results. I'm having a lot of trouble with dream recall because I haven't done this in so long, which may be hindering my performance. Anyway, no results I can recall from last night.

*Lucid: 0 FA: 0*

----------


## lucsande

*Day 2*

I wasn't sleeping at home this night. Woke up after 4 and a half hours of sleep, went to the bathroom, ate something and went back to bed. Tried the cycles, but my thoughts were drifting away very fast. I mean really fast. Even though I wasn't lying on my favorite position, I wasn't capable of doing 2 quick cycles before spacing out. After trying a lot, rarely being capable of completing a full long cycle, I gave up and went to sleep. 

When I woke up in the morning I was very disappointed because I recalled no dreams at all. I stayed at bed for a while when out of the blue I remembered some fragments and they seemed amazingly vivid (not as much as the dreams from the night before, but still much more vivid than my usual dreams). One thing I have noticed is that when I wake up after practicing this technic, I just lay in bed for a longer while than usual before I realize I am awake. This may be just an impression, or perhaps just coincidence.

*Lucids: 0, OBE's: 0, FA's: 0, HI's: 0*

----------


## CosmicIron

> *Day 2*
> 
> I wasn't sleeping at home this night. Woke up after 4 and a half hours of sleep, went to the bathroom, ate something and went back to bed. Tried the cycles, but my thoughts were drifting away very fast. I mean really fast. Even though I wasn't lying on my favorite position, I wasn't capable of doing 2 quick cycles before spacing out. After trying a lot, rarely being capable of completing a full long cycle, I gave up and went to sleep. 
> 
> When I woke up in the morning I was very disappointed because I recalled no dreams at all. I stayed at bed for a while when out of the blue I remembered some fragments and they seemed amazingly vivid (not as much as the dreams from the night before, but still much more vivid than my usual dreams). One thing I have noticed is that when I wake up after practicing this technic, I just lay in bed for a longer while than usual before I realize I am awake. This may be just an impression, or perhaps just coincidence.
> 
> *Lucids: 0, OBE's: 0, FA's: 0, HI's: 0*



You might need to adjust your schedule. Try waking up naturally if possible. Sufficient sleep usually yields better result. Your observation on the wake-up latency is correct. SSILD does tend to do that, and that is a perfect window of time for performing an instant phase entry. Just relax your head and allow it to sink into the pillow while concentrating on the ears. Doing so, once mastered, will result in instant vibration and subsequent RC will usually be successful.

----------


## lucsande

I have been waking up naturally. What I do is adjusting the alarm for 5 and a half hours after I lay down. So, If I don't wake up by myself, I still won't lose the day's practice. So far I have been sucessful at waking up on my own, let's see if that lasts  :Oh noes: 

About wake-up latency and trying to enter the phase... Do you mean that once I realize I am awake I can try the entry? I don't have to do it _right away_ upon awakening, just as soon as I _realize_ i am awake? Interesting, I will give it a try in the next opportunities.  ::D:

----------


## lucsande

Oh, just one thing I want to let recorded here, in case anybody is still following this experiment: for the next few days, I will be unable to post any other accounts of my SSILD test, but Itdoesn't mean I will stop practicing. once I get access to a computer I will report back what I have achieved. I think that experiments like this one are a very good tool for us to analyse the effectiveness of a technic and i hope to be able of taking it to the 30th day. I also hopemore peoplewill join in, especially people with no previous experience in LD (just like I myself). Let's see what this techinic can offer us, if anything at all.

Cheers.  ::D:

----------


## CosmicIron

> I have been waking up naturally. What I do is adjusting the alarm for 5 and a half hours after I lay down. So, If I don't wake up by myself, I still won't lose the day's practice. So far I have been sucessful at waking up on my own, let's see if that lasts 
> 
> About wake-up latency and trying to enter the phase... Do you mean that once I realize I am awake I can try the entry? I don't have to do it _right away_ upon awakening, just as soon as I _realize_ i am awake? Interesting, I will give it a try in the next opportunities.



Exactly. SSILD's conditioning ability is quite powerful. Not only you don't have to do it "right away" upon awakening, you can even do it after you have moved around quite a bit... This is, IMO, the most powerful aspect of this exercise. Once you get used to it you can have instant WILD 100% of the time.

----------


## Sensei

BTW, I started SSILDing 3 days ago, I had been having 3.8 LDs a week. I had 3 LDs the first day, 2 the second,  and 4 last night. I have had my LDs increasing since I started though, but this is the biggest jump so far. I am planning on keeping up the multiple LDs a night.  :smiley: 

This I recommend to add to your current techs. I do not know how it works alone.  :tongue2:  

Day 3 
*LDs: 9 
FAs: 1
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 6
DEILD (didn't do SSILD this time, I just slipped back in): 1*

I'll start updating now.  :smiley:  I like this thread.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> BTW, I started SSILDing 3 days ago, I had been having 3.8 LDs a week. I had 3 LDs the first day, 2 the second,  and 4 last night. I have had my LDs increasing since I started though, but this is the biggest jump so far. I am planning on keeping up the multiple LDs a night. 
> 
> This I recommend to add to your current techs. I do not know how it works alone.  
> 
> Day 3 
> *LDs: 9 
> FAs: 1
> WILDs: 2
> DILDs: 6
> ...



These stats... WTF?
I had 2 FAs and 1 lucid after 3 days of using... you have a post about trying this technique on first page, you were doing it for more I believe?

----------


## Sensei

I tried it in October for a while and then completely forgot about it, most of the techniques I do resemble SSILD though, I do micro awakenings through he night to raise awareness and normally WBTB after 5 or 6 hours, so this fits in fine with my schedule, instead of doing my mantra during those mini awakenings, I SSILD. I just use mantras when I go to sleep now. I also do my own form of ADA and meditate at least 20 minutes a day.  

Also last time I tried this technique it didn't have the shorter ones, i think that this helps a ton!

----------


## lucsande

Hey, Brandon, what is your ADA like? I love the concept of ADA, but I find it really difficult to put into practice. And besides, what kind of meditation do you do? Do you focus on your breathing, your hearing...?
Sorry to digress from the main topic :p

----------


## Sensei

Well. I have this weird feeling in my stomach when I am in a dream, not a bad feeling, just a feeling. So I am always paying attention to that. It is weird. Haha

----------


## Venryx

*Day 22*

No time, no attempt, no result.

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 23*

No time, no attempt, no result.

*Attempts: 10, Lucids: 5, OBE's: 1, FA's: 13, HI's: 2*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 24*

Another lucid and false awakening.

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 31 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This puts my success rate with this method just over 50%.  :smiley: 

*Attempts: 11, Lucids: 6, OBE's: 1, FA's: 14, HI's: 2*

----------


## CosmicIron

> *Day 24*
> 
> Another lucid and false awakening.
> 
> Here's the account: Lucid Dream 31 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> This puts my success rate with this method just over 50%. 
> 
> *Attempts: 11, Lucids: 6, OBE's: 1, FA's: 14, HI's: 2*



Excellent!

----------


## Sensei

Day 4

3 lucids. I don't seem to have FAs from this like you guys. I don't like FAs though.  :tongue2: 

*total LDs:12

This is:
9 DILDs
2 WILD
1 DEILD
*

I know that DEILD is technically WILD, but I am practicing DEILD right now, so I want to see how it is doing.

The previous attempt I went to bed at like 130 and was really tired when I did this and wasn't very confident in my LDing. I am sleeping right now. 

Instead of getting up and going to the bathroom or something like that, I tried just waking myself up while laying there and then going through the cycles. It seemed to work. What are your thoughts cosmic? I don't like getting out of bed because it wakes up the wife. :/

----------


## CosmicIron

> Day 4
> 
> 3 lucids. I don't seem to have FAs from this like you guys. I don't like FAs though. 
> 
> *total LDs:12
> 
> This is:
> 9 DILDs
> 2 WILD
> ...



You don't have to get up. If the first attempt yields no result, just do another one upon waking up again. Chaining SSILD like this will eventually get you result  :smiley:

----------


## lulapace

Haha, I've come to this test a bit late  :smiley:  But I used SSILD last night and had my first LD.  I didn't get up out of bed either.  I just woke up, was kind of relaxed about doing the cycles, fell asleep once or twice (for a couple of minutes), woke up again (definitely wasn't a FA, though) and got a few cycles in.  It was a really easy technique, so I'm definitely going to be trying it again  ::D: 

Lula x

----------


## CosmicIron

> Haha, I've come to this test a bit late  But I used SSILD last night and had my first LD.  I didn't get up out of bed either.  I just woke up, was kind of relaxed about doing the cycles, fell asleep once or twice (for a couple of minutes), woke up again (definitely wasn't a FA, though) and got a few cycles in.  It was a really easy technique, so I'm definitely going to be trying it again 
> 
> Lula x



That's fantastic!

----------


## Sensei

> Haha, I've come to this test a bit late  But I used SSILD last night and had my first LD.  I didn't get up out of bed either.  I just woke up, was kind of relaxed about doing the cycles, fell asleep once or twice (for a couple of minutes), woke up again (definitely wasn't a FA, though) and got a few cycles in.  It was a really easy technique, so I'm definitely going to be trying it again 
> 
> Lula x



Hey! Welcome to the test. I would just start that as day 1 and keep going from there.  :smiley:

----------


## Venryx

*Day 25*

No results this attempt.

This puts me back onto 50%, haha. (I've been on the line for like half the experiment)

*Attempts: 12, Lucids: 6, OBE's: 1, FA's: 14, HI's: 2*

----------


## Buhl

Hey guys!

Its been a long time since i last posted here and i am sorry if people where using the results posted here as a source of inspiration, but i simply had to stop the test.

I've been hit by insomnia and nightmares ever since Friday and it makes me grab any and all sleep i can get.

Last Friday i got into work and found a guy on the floor having a cardiac arrest and while i did everything i could to keep him going, the paramedics weren't able to revive him.

I did everything by the book, but I think my sleep problems are caused by my subconscious judging my effort.

*Regarding the technique:*

I believe SSILD is a really amazing supplementary technique. I have not used SSILD by itself, so i can't really say if the technique is a viable "stand-alone".

However, in the time that i tested SSILD, i doubled my LD count from September to December (3).

So i believe it is safe to say that SSILD will help you induce LDs.

----------


## CosmicIron

> Hey guys!
> 
> Its been a long time since i last posted here and i am sorry if people where using the results posted here as a source of inspiration, but i simply had to stop the test.
> 
> I've been hit by insomnia and nightmares ever since Friday and it makes me grab any and all sleep i can get.
> 
> Last Friday i got into work and found a guy on the floor having a cardiac arrest and while i did everything i could to keep him going, the paramedics weren't able to revive him.
> 
> I did everything by the book, but I think my sleep problems are caused by my subconscious judging my effort.
> ...



I'm glad it worked for you, and I hope you recover soon. I do feel though the technique should not be called a "supplementary" technique. Here are my reasons:

1. It's supplementary if it does not work by itself. However, that is clearly not the case anymore. Within the year and half since this technique was introduced to the public, we have gathered many thousands of success stories, and many are resulted directly from using the technique as standalone method.

2. Based on our observation, mixing SSILD with other techniques frequently gives less-than-optimal results. For example, most techniques require you to stay completely still, no matter how uncomfortable you feel. SSILD, on the other hand, wants you to stay as comfortable as possible and does not mandate staying still. When people try to mix in the other techs they inevitably want to stay motionless, and this can cause them to become tense and anxious, and unable to enter the trance state required for SSILD to work. 

According to many people SSILD, when used properly, actually can help counter insomnia. I never have insomnia so I can't testify myself, but I guess it makes some sense especially given the remarkable resemblance between SSILD and Betty Erickson's self-hypnosis technique. 

Cheers

----------


## Buhl

Hey CosmicIron.

I am sorry if it sounds like i am putting SSILD into a category. 

I meant to say that i have only tried it as a supplementary technique, and as such, only able to review it like that. I am very confident that it will work on it's own, but again, i have not tested it.
Also, normally SSILD puts me to sleep like a baby, so i know it's hypnotising element and all in all i believe it is one of the best techniques i have tried.

Cheers back @ you.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> *Day 25*
> 
> No results this attempt.
> 
> This puts me back onto 50%, haha. (I've been on the line for like half the experiment)
> 
> *Attempts: 12, Lucids: 6, OBE's: 1, FA's: 14, HI's: 2*



Well, FA should be counted as a success too. The technique successfully induced a FA, which could be a lucid dream. From 12 attempts you got 14 FAs, so it makes the success rate over 100% LOL

----------


## Sensei

Hey, you said mixing with other techniques is bad, but you just mean other techniques at that time right? For instance it shouldnt be bad to do ADA with it or DDA (just found out what this is called)?

----------


## dreamstudent123

Alrighdy, I'm quite new here and only had 1 LD yet, so here's lots of work to do  :tongue2:  I am going to start with SSILD right away, as I'm going to bed in a couple of minutes  :smiley:  i'll try posting my progress each day from now on  :smiley:  

So yeah, wish me luck!

----------


## Sensei

day 4

one lucid last night. Felt a little under the weather and it effected my awareness in dreams. hopefully feel better tonight. My lucid last night was like 5 seconds. :/

total LDs:13

This is:
10 DILDs
2 WILD
1 DEILD

----------


## CosmicIron

> Hey, you said mixing with other techniques is bad, but you just mean other techniques at that time right? For instance it shouldnt be bad to do ADA with it or DDA (just found out what this is called)?



Yes that's what I meant. You are free to do whatever during the day. Some people also prefer to do some mantra or meditation before going to sleep, which is fine also. Some of the reports we gathered seem to suggest that meditation prior to sleep can cause SSILD sessions to become less smooth, but we are not sure yet.

----------


## CosmicIron

> Hey CosmicIron.
> 
> I am sorry if it sounds like i am putting SSILD into a category. 
> 
> I meant to say that i have only tried it as a supplementary technique, and as such, only able to review it like that. I am very confident that it will work on it's own, but again, i have not tested it.
> Also, normally SSILD puts me to sleep like a baby, so i know it's hypnotising element and all in all i believe it is one of the best techniques i have tried.
> 
> Cheers back @ you.



No need to apologize. I was not offended anyway and I won't mind at all if SSILD turned out to be the ultimate supplementary technique, LOL.

----------


## Venryx

> day 4
> 
> one lucid last night. Felt a little under the weather and it effected my awareness in dreams. hopefully feel better tonight. My lucid last night was like 5 seconds. :/
> 
> total LDs:13
> 
> This is:
> 10 DILDs
> 2 WILD
> 1 DEILD



Wow, you're getting good.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 26*

Another lucid and false awakening.

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 33 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 13, Lucids: 7, OBE's: 1, FA's: 15, HI's: 2*

----------


## Ashylus420

I hope it works. I used the SSILD and had a LD but im not sure if it was coincidence because I was WILDing too.

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... I do meditate, but visual meditate, not just the empty yourself meditate. I might try it without for the last two weeks.

----------


## lulapace

No luck for me last night, but I hadn't really been thinking about LD'ing as much the day before, so I think that made an impact.  I woke up about 5 hours into my sleep, decided to do SSILD, but I didn't get up out of bed or anything and I think I fell asleep too quickly.  My dreams were vivid and I remember feeling shocked and confused about some of the crazy stuff that was happening, but I never called it out.  I woke up again at around 11 in the morning. I'd literally just come out of a really vivid dream and when I woke up, I kept really still, with my eyes closed, so I thought, "Hmm, why not try for a DEILD?" But then, I couldn't get back into it, I don't think I was tired enough to fall back asleep, so I thought about trying SSILD again, but there were fireworks going off outside and I just couldn't get into that trance state.  Damn!  Weirdly, I still feel really exhausted and I'm yawning loads.  Maybe I'll try sleeping in the afternoon.

I'm doing the 30 day trial and I'm starting from last night, so really I shouldn't count my first LD.
So,
*Attempts:* 2
*Lucids:* 0
*FAs:* 0

Lula x

----------


## ryman

My attempts have been inconsistent with the amount of days its been going on for. I had a few lucids from this technique, but I think I'll have to wait for a nice amount of free time to actually do this. I'll start another thread about it when I do.

----------


## Matt1

I'll have to really try this method. I've actually been doing it a little the last 3 days and got some results - 1 (spontaneous) DILD and 2 definite dream initiated FAs, with 2 more possible FAs (however I didn't catch the FAs until I woke up for real later on - gotta get back in the habit of RCing _instantly_ upon realizing I am 'awake.') So it works at least as good as the MILDing I've been doing. I typically wake up 4-5 times per night now, about 75% of those times the last 3 nights I did like 2 or 3 short cycles before falling asleep, apparently. Plus I've been getting over the congestion from a cold, so that is pretty distracting. I also keep a DJ and do RCs every 90 minutes while I am awake, as I have for the past several weeks.

Tonight I'll start the test for real and really try to get in the 4-6 short cycles plus the long cycles during at least some of my awakenings. I'll also do it without white noise (except when first going to sleep) so it isn't too easy to fall back asleep and so I focus on the listening and not the sound itself as you said CosmicIron.





> day 4
> ...
> total LDs:13
> This is:
> 10 DILDs
> 2 WILD
> 1 DEILD



Wow! You are, like, a boss at this or something.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

Day 5

Not really a good night. Tired because I am a bit sick so I only woke up once last night and fell asleep during SSILD

total LDs:13
This is:
10 DILDs
2 WILD
1 DEILD

----------


## aquafox12

I've tried this technique three times, and each time after a while, my body starts doing little random twitches, and my head starts to spin.  It kinda scared me at first, cause I felt like I was gonna roll off the couch.  Also, my eyes were going wacko, like I was looking at a strobelight.  Then everything goes away.  I dunno what to do from there...

----------


## CosmicIron

> I've tried this technique three times, and each time after a while, my body starts doing little random twitches, and my head starts to spin.  It kinda scared me at first, cause I felt like I was gonna roll off the couch.  Also, my eyes were going wacko, like I was looking at a strobelight.  Then everything goes away.  I dunno what to do from there...



Sigh... many people would kill to get the kind of sensations you felt. These strange sensations are prelude to entering the dream state while being completely conscious. When encountering these you should remain calm and go with the flow, perhaps mentally nudge them a little bit so their effects become more pronounced. This will eventually bring you into a dream, and should you choose to roll out of bed before that, an OBE.

----------


## lucsande

*day 3*

Alarm woke me up after some5 hours of sleep. The dream I was in was somewhat vivid and long. I tried the cycles, but a thought in the back of my head kept trying to count them. I fought such thought, but I am sure it got in the way. Anyway, I did some long cycles and got to sleep, probably during the sixth cycle.

Then I had a dream of me walking around the house. quickly came to the conclusion that I should be in bed sleeping instead of walking about. Then I woke up, right before lucidity. It was a very short dream and when i woke up i felt something in my legs that could well develop into sleep paralysis.  I chose to ignore it and try getting back to sleep with some more cycles. However other people in the house were already awake and kept making noises, so after a while I just gave it up altogether and here I am right now.


*Lucids: 0, FAs: 0, OBEs: 0, HIs: 0*

----------


## dreamstudent123

*Day1*: 2nd lucid dream I ever had!!  ::D: 

So I had been dreaming A LOT of things and the dreams were *very vivid*. Somewhere along one of my dreams I was sitting in a chair in a modern villa with those big open windows and it was snowing and I could really see the snow hitting the window from the outside  , it was just so super-realistic! But anyways, now on to the lucid dream.
So after about 5 hours of sleep my alarm went of, I went to the bathroom and then returned and layed down. I tried SSILD, but somehow it didn't seem to work. I just could not focus enough on the visual part of the technique and after about 20 minutes I gave up on it. I thought that if that didn't work maybe I could WILD. But that didn't work either and I quickly after I fell asleep. I then woke up 2 hours later and recorded the dreams that I had, cause I was worried that I wouldn't remember them. I then again fell asleep and this is where I had my second lucid!!
I was flying over a city and it was (again as in my first lucid) very dark. The city also wasn't much detailed at all, the buildings were just blocks and cubics. I also (again) had the feeling that something scary was going to happen because of the darkness. So I thought to myself "I want to go somewhere sunny", and closed my eyes. When I opened them I saw that nothing had changed (I thought!). I was hovering above the city and there was also a big sea to the left. Suddenly the sun set and it was really beautiful. First it was orange as it gently appeard on the horizon. I could see the shimmering on the water and then moments later it was fully shining. The city itself was a little 'hazy' and not that clear, but I didn't focus on it anyway. Alright, so the darkness had dissapeard and the first thing that crossed my mind was to look for some details, things to look at. I wanted to see something vivid and clear. I flew a little bit further and saw a little boat next to te shore. I flew down and saw 4 people sitting on there knees in the middle of the boat. They were trying to break the floor with their shovels. As I wanted to see 'details' I went closer and looked at the floor. First the floor cracked and came out, but like just in 1 piece. I was dissapointed at how shalow that had been. But then someone slammed his shovel into the floor and I could see little cracks appearing and was glad it was so realistic (I know, not very interesting, but still :p )
Then suddenly I had an eagle vision from above and saw another boat coming in really fast. Back on the boat I was standing at the beginning of the boat and was not looking at the direction from which the other boat approached. Then "BAM" I heared the other boat crash into the back of our boat and saw the 4 people panicking and screaming. 2 managed to escape but a man and a woman didn't and ran to the very beginning of the boat to run away from the other boat, who already had pierced into our boat and literally split it. Because of the crash the woman fell over the railing, but the man reaches out to her and pulls her back on, but she dies. And then suddenly the man gets brutaly pierced by a spear. After that I get to watch a cutscene from some monsters who come from behind the corner and come running towards me. (It are monsters from a game I played before going to bed :p ) The cutscene ends and suddenly I'm playing this character behind my pc in my room. So I know I'm lucid and can do everything I want, so I go into the settings and set every power to the max. Back in game and superpowerfull I begin clicking on my left mouse button, but it doesn't seem to work because my character doesn't attack. I realise that I must have changed the controls in the settings :p I remember that it had changed to a key on my keyboard so I press it. It works and my character slices one monster and he dies immediately. (I don't actually see myself sitting at my computer, it's like I have a full view of the game, but like in the background I feel myself sitting and clicking)
Here's where it becomes interesting
Suddenly the view changes and I actually see myself sitting there and I hear my brother coming into my room behind me. As I am lucid and don't want him to interrupt and end my dream (I actually thought at that moment that I was awake, but it's wierd because on the other hand know I am lucid...It seems like my lucidity and knowing that it's a dream rappidly changes back and forth, because when I think back on it now, in the part with the boat and the crash I was not lucid and simply looking at what happened. It's not really clear to me...could it be that I'm dreaming I'm lucid in a dream?)
So as my brother is coming in (still looking at my computer) I begin shouting and cursing at him for knowing he will 'break' the lucidity. At that moment I'm starting to doubt myself and I'm thinking that maybe I'm still dreaming...(I know It's really confusing that at one moment I am lucid, and then the other moment I think I'm awake, but still thinking I'm lucid in my dream and PFFFF sorry if this is really hard to follow) So as I doubt that I'm actually dreaming and NOT awake, I open my curtain and become supershocked to see that my street is completely different from what it is in real life. I now realise that I am still dreaming and nothing of this is real (because it was very realistic and everything felt very real). I also realise that this brother wasn't my real brother and tried to decieve me (to believe he WAS real) . So I turn around and look at him (for the first time because he now had entered) and I rush towards him. I begin punching him because I was just really scared that I actually believed he was real. I was really shocked of knowing that all of this was not real and had been created to deceive me. I drag my 'brother' to the window and hysterically shout that this is not the street we actually live in and I feel scared. I grab my brother's both arms and we struggle and trie to reach the upper hand on one another. I felt so betrayed that I wanted to actually kill him. Of anger I began squeezing his wrists and wanted to hurt him. But then suddenly everything fades away and, still feeling myself squeezing his wrists, I realize that I'm actually squeezing my own wrist as I lay in my bed.

So yeah that was dream; I hope it wasn't thàt confusing to read...Is it possible that like Lucidity and non-lucidity change rappidly? Because I have the feeling that might be the case with me. But still day 1 and having my second lucid dream  ::D:  I'm proud of it!

Oh yeah, I also think I had a false awakening in one of the dreams before the lucid one. I woke up and my bedsheet was laying over my head. My arms were crossed and I could only see my arms and the surface of my bedsheet above my head. Then very scary...a hand comes crawling from behind my arms...I was scared to death but it wasn't over yet! I then feel 2 hands grabbing my ankles and working their way up. I couldn't do anything...I then feel them trying to pull me out of my bed into the darkness, away from under my bedsheet...Very scary!

Greetz!
*
30 days SSILD:

Lucid: 1
FA: 1
SSILD: 0
WILD: 0*

----------


## CosmicIron

> *Day1*: 2nd lucid dream I ever had!! 
> 
> So I had been dreaming A LOT of things and the dreams were *very vivid*. Somewhere along one of my dreams I was sitting in a chair in a modern villa with those big open windows and it was snowing and I could really see the snow hitting the window from the outside  , it was just so super-realistic! But anyways, now on to the lucid dream.
> So after about 5 hours of sleep my alarm went of, I went to the bathroom and then returned and layed down. I tried SSILD, but somehow it didn't seem to work. I just could not focus enough on the visual part of the technique and after about 20 minutes I gave up on it. I thought that if that didn't work maybe I could WILD. But that didn't work either and I quickly after I fell asleep. I then woke up 2 hours later and recorded the dreams that I had, cause I was worried that I wouldn't remember them. I then again fell asleep and this is where I had my second lucid!!
> I was flying over a city and it was (again as in my first lucid) very dark. The city also wasn't much detailed at all, the buildings were just blocks and cubics. I also (again) had the feeling that something scary was going to happen because of the darkness. So I thought to myself "I want to go somewhere sunny", and closed my eyes. When I opened them I saw that nothing had changed (I thought!). I was hovering above the city and there was also a big sea to the left. Suddenly the sun set and it was really beautiful. First it was orange as it gently appeard on the horizon. I could see the shimmering on the water and then moments later it was fully shining. The city itself was a little 'hazy' and not that clear, but I didn't focus on it anyway. Alright, so the darkness had dissapeard and the first thing that crossed my mind was to look for some details, things to look at. I wanted to see something vivid and clear. I flew a little bit further and saw a little boat next to te shore. I flew down and saw 4 people sitting on there knees in the middle of the boat. They were trying to break the floor with their shovels. As I wanted to see 'details' I went closer and looked at the floor. First the floor cracked and came out, but like just in 1 piece. I was dissapointed at how shalow that had been. But then someone slammed his shovel into the floor and I could see little cracks appearing and was glad it was so realistic (I know, not very interesting, but still :p )
> Then suddenly I had an eagle vision from above and saw another boat coming in really fast. Back on the boat I was standing at the beginning of the boat and was not looking at the direction from which the other boat approached. Then "BAM" I heared the other boat crash into the back of our boat and saw the 4 people panicking and screaming. 2 managed to escape but a man and a woman didn't and ran to the very beginning of the boat to run away from the other boat, who already had pierced into our boat and literally split it. Because of the crash the woman fell over the railing, but the man reaches out to her and pulls her back on, but she dies. And then suddenly the man gets brutaly pierced by a spear. After that I get to watch a cutscene from some monsters who come from behind the corner and come running towards me. (It are monsters from a game I played before going to bed :p ) The cutscene ends and suddenly I'm playing this character behind my pc in my room. So I know I'm lucid and can do everything I want, so I go into the settings and set every power to the max. Back in game and superpowerfull I begin clicking on my left mouse button, but it doesn't seem to work because my character doesn't attack. I realise that I must have changed the controls in the settings :p I remember that it had changed to a key on my keyboard so I press it. It works and my character slices one monster and he dies immediately. (I don't actually see myself sitting at my computer, it's like I have a full view of the game, but like in the background I feel myself sitting and clicking)
> Here's where it becomes interesting
> Suddenly the view changes and I actually see myself sitting there and I hear my brother coming into my room behind me. As I am lucid and don't want him to interrupt and end my dream (I actually thought at that moment that I was awake, but it's wierd because on the other hand know I am lucid...It seems like my lucidity and knowing that it's a dream rappidly changes back and forth, because when I think back on it now, in the part with the boat and the crash I was not lucid and simply looking at what happened. It's not really clear to me...could it be that I'm dreaming I'm lucid in a dream?)
> So as my brother is coming in (still looking at my computer) I begin shouting and cursing at him for knowing he will 'break' the lucidity. At that moment I'm starting to doubt myself and I'm thinking that maybe I'm still dreaming...(I know It's really confusing that at one moment I am lucid, and then the other moment I think I'm awake, but still thinking I'm lucid in my dream and PFFFF sorry if this is really hard to follow) So as I doubt that I'm actually dreaming and NOT awake, I open my curtain and become supershocked to see that my street is completely different from what it is in real life. I now realise that I am still dreaming and nothing of this is real (because it was very realistic and everything felt very real). I also realise that this brother wasn't my real brother and tried to decieve me (to believe he WAS real) . So I turn around and look at him (for the first time because he now had entered) and I rush towards him. I begin punching him because I was just really scared that I actually believed he was real. I was really shocked of knowing that all of this was not real and had been created to deceive me. I drag my 'brother' to the window and hysterically shout that this is not the street we actually live in and I feel scared. I grab my brother's both arms and we struggle and trie to reach the upper hand on one another. I felt so betrayed that I wanted to actually kill him. Of anger I began squeezing his wrists and wanted to hurt him. But then suddenly everything fades away and, still feeling myself squeezing his wrists, I realize that I'm actually squeezing my own wrist as I lay in my bed.
> ...



Well done! I'd like to point out a couple of things though:

1. With SSILD you are not supposed to go after immediate effects. Instead, you should finish the routines and go to sleep as quickly as possible. Delaying it won't do you much good.

2. The FA you experienced was more SP than FA, both happen frequently after doing SSILD so you should be prepared. Don't be afraid as they are completely harmless. Learn to identify them and utilize them will greatly increase your chances.

----------


## Sensei

Day 6

Still feeling under the weather. Has some fun dreams and had 1 LD. 

total LDs:14
This is:
11 DILDs
2 WILD
1 DEILD

----------


## dreamstudent123

Thanks for the tips CosmicIron!

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> and after about 20 minutes



oh god please

it takes 5 minutes at most

----------


## aquafox12

> Sigh... many people would kill to get the kind of sensations you felt. These strange sensations are prelude to entering the dream state while being completely conscious. When encountering these you should remain calm and go with the flow, perhaps mentally nudge them a little bit so their effects become more pronounced. This will eventually bring you into a dream, and should you choose to roll out of bed before that, an OBE.



Have you done it before, and if so, HOW did you get inside that dream.  It happened to me again just yesterday, and I decided to just "ride" the spinning sensation.  I started to see some weird images that made absolutely NO sense, so I thought, "Oh, these must be the hypnogogic images!  Maybe I should wait and see if they form a dream."  But nothing formed, just more random jerking and weird patterns.  I must have been like that for 30 minutes.  Suddenly, (I don't know why), I was in my kitchen just staring at some yogurt (don't mock me!), and it felt so clear and real, but then it went away.

Then my dad called me (I was napping), and I totally snapped out of it.  Ugh!  So annoying!  I wish this stupid dream would just hurry up already, and I don't recall any SP at all, just tingling.  Also, when I'm "spinning", it gets to the point where I feel wrapped up, and everything is all tight.  And it only lasts for a short while.  What should I do???

(Oh, and I don't really meditate or perform mantras.  And lately, my dreams have been EXTREMELY vivid, and are actually making more sense than usual).

----------


## aquafox12

Hey, I've tried doing DEILD at like, 5 am, but my phone alarm just keeps ringing until I turn it off.  Same thing with my alarm clock.  So, lately I've just been laying there, doing SSILD, but then I just fall asleep and have a vivid dream.  I don't wanna do WBTB cause my whole family is asleep, and my eyes are extremely sensitive to sudden light (I have epilepsy).

----------


## Ashylus420

Everytime I SSILD I get lucid, im going to try again tonight and see if its not coincidence. It was funny to, my little sister saw meswimming through the air and she looked so shocked it made me laugh. (:

----------


## CosmicIron

> Have you done it before, and if so, HOW did you get inside that dream.  It happened to me again just yesterday, and I decided to just "ride" the spinning sensation.  I started to see some weird images that made absolutely NO sense, so I thought, "Oh, these must be the hypnogogic images!  Maybe I should wait and see if they form a dream."  But nothing formed, just more random jerking and weird patterns.  I must have been like that for 30 minutes.  Suddenly, (I don't know why), I was in my kitchen just staring at some yogurt (don't mock me!), and it felt so clear and real, but then it went away.
> 
> Then my dad called me (I was napping), and I totally snapped out of it.  Ugh!  So annoying!  I wish this stupid dream would just hurry up already, and I don't recall any SP at all, just tingling.  Also, when I'm "spinning", it gets to the point where I feel wrapped up, and everything is all tight.  And it only lasts for a short while.  What should I do???
> 
> (Oh, and I don't really meditate or perform mantras.  And lately, my dreams have been EXTREMELY vivid, and are actually making more sense than usual).



All right, so I guess that's another perfect SSILD-initiated lucid dream experience spoiled  :Sad:  There are many ways to deal with these hypnagogic sensations. For the kinesthetic ones such as spinning, sliding, falling, and etc., you should mentally ride them so they increase their ranges. Once you feel the range has increased sufficiently you can perform an RC and roll out of bed to have an OBE. Or you can keep increasing the range until you get swung right into your dreams -- similar to your yogurt-staring one, LOL. For the visual ones you should passively observe, and try not to talk to yourself or analyze what you see. If all goes well you will see dream scenes forming in front of you. Once the scene becomes clear you can try reaching into it, for example, grab something, and that will throw you into the dream. For the audio ones you can try mentally increasing the sound level. Once they become loud enough you can do an RC and it will usually succeed. Personally as soon as I encounter these sensations I can "shift" myself right into the dream state. I won't recommend this though because it does take some practice. However, you don't want to wait too long when these sensations occur because you risk waking up that way.

----------


## Sensei

Swinging into a dream is a weird feeling, I have only done it twice, but it is like you are spinning and falling and then suddenly! bam! You are in a scene. Not spinning, not falling. I haven't had it happen with SSILD yet, but I hope I do.

----------


## aquafox12

> All right, so I guess that's another perfect SSILD-initiated lucid dream experience spoiled  There are many ways to deal with these hypnagogic sensations. For the kinesthetic ones such as spinning, sliding, falling, and etc., you should mentally ride them so they increase their ranges. Once you feel the range has increased sufficiently you can perform an RC and roll out of bed to have an OBE. Or you can keep increasing the range until you get swung right into your dreams -- similar to your yogurt-staring one, LOL. For the visual ones you should passively observe, and try not to talk to yourself or analyze what you see. If all goes well you will see dream scenes forming in front of you. Once the scene becomes clear you can try reaching into it, for example, grab something, and that will throw you into the dream. For the audio ones you can try mentally increasing the sound level. Once they become loud enough you can do an RC and it will usually succeed. Personally as soon as I encounter these sensations I can "shift" myself right into the dream state. I won't recommend this though because it does take some practice. However, you don't want to wait too long when these sensations occur because you risk waking up that way.



Wait, how do I go about performing the RC?  Do I imagine myself doing it, or do I physically do it?  Cause I'm perfectly aware that I am laying down while these crazy things are happening.  Haha I can imagine how weird that would look for my family to see me rolling off the couch XD  I'm just a little weirded out by all this, cause I've never been lucid before (except a few brief moments where I told myself to wake up from a nightmare).  And I think the reason the yogurt thing went away was because I was afraid that I would fall asleep.  Agh, it was so frustrating!  I was thinking to myself, "No!  I can't fall asleep now!"  And then I jerked awake.

----------


## Matt1

Day 1

After the 5th awakening, 7.5 hours of sleep, I spontaneously became lucid. This spontaneous (as opposed to through reality checks) lucidity is the same kind I got 2 days ago when trying this method a little.

Attempts: 1; Lucids: 1

CosmicIron, is this method known to work somewhat even if only maybe 3 short cycles are done as I fall asleep? (or maybe I did more and forgot due to falling asleep) And is it known to generally cause spontaneous DILDs?

EDIT: Or maybe I got one through subconscious pressure to have something to post about here. Well whatever works.  :tongue2:

----------


## KillAl

I tried this yesterday and managed to get what I think was a lucid dream. I believe it was an FA because I reached lucidity in my bed.

Day 1

LD: 1
FA: 1

----------


## CosmicIron

> Day 1
> 
> After the 5th awakening, 7.5 hours of sleep, I spontaneously became lucid. This spontaneous (as opposed to through reality checks) lucidity is the same kind I got 2 days ago when trying this method a little.
> 
> Attempts: 1; Lucids: 1
> 
> CosmicIron, is this method known to work somewhat even if only maybe 3 short cycles are done as I fall asleep? (or maybe I did more and forgot due to falling asleep) And is it known to generally cause spontaneous DILDs?
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe I got one through subconscious pressure to have something to post about here. Well whatever works.



Yes Matt, spontaneous LD is very common with SSILD, so is spontaneous OBE... which you will often not be able to remember how you got it in the first place, LOL.

----------


## lulapace

Is this spinning we're all talking about like when you're super drunk and you go to bed and you feel like you're swimming and spinning all over the place?  I've had that happen to me a couple of times after trying some LD'ing techniques, but nothing has ever happened.  I keep on spinning and spinning and then it stops and I'm still awake.  Maybe I get woken up in the middle or something.

Lula x

----------


## MrOMGWTF

Well the spinning sensation isn't something special, if you go to bed and start to imagine a spinning or falling sensation, it'll kick in after seconds.

----------


## dreamstudent123

*Day 3*

I was too tired to wake up, so nothing last night...I Remeber a couple of dreams but not all details.

----------


## Sensei

Yikes... this thread is just getting more and more people participating.  :tongue2: 

Anyways. I think I woke myself up too much last night. Couldn't get back to sleep after SSILD for about 20-30 minutes.
I had a lucid, but that was most definitely not from SSILD. It was a WILD from the first dream of the night! Not really the most productive LD, I lost lucidity, but I needed to know if I could do it. I got it first try, so I need to ask some people some questions about it. 
*
Day 7

total LDs:15
This is:
11 DILDs
3 WILD
1 DEILD*

Week summary!

15 lucids in a week is definitely my record. My record for a month was 18 till this previous month jumped it up to 26, but the last 6 days I used SSILD.  :tongue2: 

So 15 lucids total. 13 for SSILD, one DEILD unconnected, one WILD unconnected. Very good results. This next week I will keep up my ADA and DDA but then the following two weeks I will only do SSILD. I will compare the results, taking in to account the fact that I am learning how to SSILD better. 

@CosmicIron
Do you know if doing a WILD upon initial sleeping is bad for this technique? Does it have no effect? I have thought before that if I can gain awareness at the beginning of the night, I'd be able to keep it all night. My chances of becoming lucid after a lucid are extremely high. It doesn't work like that if my awareness drops in the lucid dream though. :/

----------


## aquafox12

BAH!!!  I tried WBTB for the first time last night (at 5am) and I couldn't get back to sleep.  I was only up for about ten minutes, and I was wide awake.  But I learned something interesting: my REM cycle starts sometime BEFORE 5 am.  I also got this weird feeling, like I was gradually being pulled into the abyss.  My SSILDs always end up turning into WILD, but whenever I'm about to become lucid, something interrupts me.

I am living with a family of five, so even during the night there's always sudden noises.  To make things worse, my sister's bunny plays "rocket ship" during the night, and he's incredibly loud.  Also, my dog likes to freak out randomly.  And right now, there's obnoxious construction going on.  But thankfully, the gecko is silent (:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

I suggest you not to use an alarm clock.
Just get into theta brainwaves using binaural beats, and say few times "I wake up many times a night". It works instantly.
I made some high quality theta binaural beats, I'll upload them later.

----------


## CosmicIron

> Yikes... this thread is just getting more and more people participating. 
> 
> Anyways. I think I woke myself up too much last night. Couldn't get back to sleep after SSILD for about 20-30 minutes.
> I had a lucid, but that was most definitely not from SSILD. It was a WILD from the first dream of the night! Not really the most productive LD, I lost lucidity, but I needed to know if I could do it. I got it first try, so I need to ask some people some questions about it. 
> *
> Day 7
> 
> total LDs:15
> This is:
> ...



Based on my observations doing WILD upon initial sleeping has little effect with SSILD. Personally I only did WILD this way in the early days when I was inexperienced and eager to get result. I really suggest you do the same -- get some really good sleep in the beginning without being concerned with LD, and have fun later when you are fully rested. It's both healthy and efficient  :smiley:

----------


## mnm

I'm new to lucid dreaming and have read a few of these threads. I've been trying the SSILD technique for a couple of nights now and managed to get 1 FA last night. I 'woke up' during the night and my clock said 7:14 but i forgot to do a RC and went back to sleep. Later that night I woke up for real and the clock said about half past 5, so I assume I must have had a FA.

----------


## Matt1

Day 4

No results. My fault, though, I was lazy or too sleepy and missed some awakenings and fell asleep before I did hardly any of the technique.

I am also going to count the 2 days I really tried it before I started keeping track on here. So this is day 4, not 2.

Attempts: 4; Lucid dreams: 2; Non-lucid FAs: 2

CosmicIron, during an awakening is it better to wake yourself up enough to do all the cycles, or to stay sleepy to fall asleep during the cycles, even if you just do a few? And how do you think it best to handle getting distracted by random-falling-asleep-thoughts in the middle of the cycle?

----------


## aquafox12

> Yikes... this thread is just getting more and more people participating. 
> 
> Anyways. I think I woke myself up too much last night. Couldn't get back to sleep after SSILD for about 20-30 minutes.
> I had a lucid, but that was most definitely not from SSILD. It was a WILD from the first dream of the night! Not really the most productive LD, I lost lucidity, but I needed to know if I could do it. I got it first try, so I need to ask some people some questions about it. 
> *
> Day 7
> 
> total LDs:15
> This is:
> ...



How in the world are you getting so many???  And how long does it take you to slip into a LD?

----------


## CosmicIron

> Day 4
> 
> No results. My fault, though, I was lazy or too sleepy and missed some awakenings and fell asleep before I did hardly any of the technique.
> 
> I am also going to count the 2 days I really tried it before I started keeping track on here. So this is day 4, not 2.
> 
> Attempts: 4; Lucid dreams: 2; Non-lucid FAs: 2
> 
> CosmicIron, during an awakening is it better to wake yourself up enough to do all the cycles, or to stay sleepy to fall asleep during the cycles, even if you just do a few? And how do you think it best to handle getting distracted by random-falling-asleep-thoughts in the middle of the cycle?



In general, waking up more sufficiently will have better result. However, some people may have trouble falling back to sleep. Thus I suggest waking up just a little bit before attempting the exercise. If you do choose not to get up, then you should be prepared to chain the exercise -- basically do a few cycles upon each awakening. This is actually how I normally do it and I usually succeed after the second attempt.

As for the random thoughts, as I said in the tutorial they are your friends. They help move you away from reality and into the dream state. Don't fight them, embrace them!  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicIron

> How in the world are you getting so many???  And how long does it take you to slip into a LD?



It is not impossible my friend. Once you master this technique it will give you multiple LDs every day. Many people on my forum managed to record hundreds of LDs within just a few months. Just keep at it and you will be rewarded.

----------


## Sensei

> Based on my observations doing WILD upon initial sleeping has little effect with SSILD. Personally I only did WILD this way in the early days when I was inexperienced and eager to get result. I really suggest you do the same -- get some really good sleep in the beginning without being concerned with LD, and have fun later when you are fully rested. It's both healthy and efficient



I see, so does WILD upon initial sleep effect how much you actually rest? Can you use SSILD for naps?

I don't remember if I asked the nap question before. 





> How in the world are you getting so many???  And how long does it take you to slip into a LD?



I have had 11 through SSILD, but I have had the previous version of SSILD that I trusted in and this one is supposed to be better. 

Confidence
Awareness
Self-awareness
Imagination
Dream recall
Dream journal
Dedication
Sleep schedule
Expectation

These are the big parts of lucidity in my mind. But this technique only needs a few of them (as most do). These are:
Confidence
Dream recall
Sleep schedule
Expectation

And these are the things that have been getting me lucid, so when I see a tech that is all my strong points and has worked even before it was perfected, this makes confidence and expectation go up. My dream recall is close to 6 dreams a night before starting this, and my sleep schedule is set. Which yet again raises confidence and expectation. This is just my ideas on the matter.  :/ 

cosmiciron what are your thoughts? (I hope you get paid for this tech or just love sharing lucid dreaming, because you have to answer a lot of questions, haha)

----------


## sloth

> I see, so does WILD upon initial sleep effect how much you actually rest?



I have asked this question, myself. I have actually had 8 hour long lucid dreams, and woken fully rested. This is only one account, but I have never seen any evidence to support the idea that lucid dreams interfere with the body or mind's recuperation/regeneration.

----------


## Sensei

Thanks sloth.  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicIron

> I see, so does WILD upon initial sleep effect how much you actually rest? Can you use SSILD for naps?
> 
> I don't remember if I asked the nap question before. 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had 11 through SSILD, but I have had the previous version of SSILD that I trusted in and this one is supposed to be better. 
> 
> Confidence
> ...



LOL. If I'm out of job then I will consider packaging this stuff into a DVD and put up a web site which has nothing valuable on it and everything you click on will take you to a page to enter your credit card information. Isn't that a dream come true? Hahaha. Anyway, I like your list. Very thorough indeed.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

I guess this is just kind of a general progress thread at this point, considering everyone has different starting dates. Well, I'm throwing my hat in the ring. I think I'll test out this supposedly foolproof method for myself. The critical acclaim seems almost universally positive, at least in this thread.

Lucid: 0
False Awakening: 0

----------


## dreamstudent123

*Day 4* 

Again, no luck at all, though my dreams are vivid .

----------


## lucsande

Frobthebuilder, add the day or the number of attempts as well. It helps to make it clearer how succesful the technic is being for you...

*Day 4*

Alarm woke me up after 6 hours of sleep and out of a dream. I got up, went to the bathroom. This time I really got me exposed to light and also washed my hands with cold water, things I was avoiding because I didn't want to wake myself too much... Then I went to bed and, as I was more awake than usual, I was capable of completing the cycles. Nevertheless, I was still drowsy enough to lose count andhavewandering thoughts. After the long cycles I rolled to my side and tried to fall asleep while trying to do some extra cycles. It didn't take long for me o lose consciousness.

Unfortunatelly, once again there was no lucidity. Neither was there any vividness. And dream recall wasn't great either, just some very small fragments. I wonder if the fact that in my last three attempts I was out of my sleep schedule could be hindering a faster progress...

*Lucids: 0, FAs: 0, OBEs: 0*

----------


## Frobthebuilder

Attempt 1

I went to bed around 3AM, and when I woke up, it was to people standing in the room right outside my bedroom door, talking. Getting back to sleep was tough. Anyway, I practiced a few cycles and fell asleep. Didn't notice anything really different about the dreams I had after that.

Lucid: 0
False Awakening: 0

----------


## CosmicIron

> Attempt 1
> 
> I went to bed around 3AM, and when I woke up, it was to people standing in the room right outside my bedroom door, talking. Getting back to sleep was tough. Anyway, I practiced a few cycles and fell asleep. Didn't notice anything really different about the dreams I had after that.
> 
> Lucid: 0
> False Awakening: 0



Going to bed at 3am is way too late. You need to have sufficient sleep for this thing to work. Even though nowadays I achieve near 100% success rate with this technique I'd not practice it when I go to bed late. It's just too much effort that way and not healthy either.

----------


## aquafox12

2 very vivid dreams last night.  I didn't try to get lucid cause I was really stressed out and just wanted to fall asleep quickly :I

----------


## Venryx

*Day 27, 28, 29*

No time, no attempt, no result.

*Attempts: 13, Lucids: 7, OBE's: 1, FA's: 15, HI's: 2*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 30*

Another lucid and two more false awakenings.

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 35 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 14, Lucids: 8, OBE's: 1, FA's: 17, HI's: 2*

----------


## KillAl

*Day 2 and 3*

Didn't have enough sleep to do it on either days.

Attempts: 1, Lucids: 1

----------


## Frobthebuilder

> Going to bed at 3am is way too late. You need to have sufficient sleep for this thing to work. Even though nowadays I achieve near 100% success rate with this technique I'd not practice it when I go to bed late. It's just too much effort that way and not healthy either.



But I had plenty of sleep, considering I got up at 12pm. That's nine hours.

----------


## 006

Didn't plan to start SSILD, but after this day having 3 WILD, I half unconsciously decided to try SSILD, and had 4-5 FA, including a very strange one when I was sleeping next to our dining table, and wake up to eat candies which was all over the table (though I don't really like candies, and we don't even have), I grabbed as much as I could with my arms and started eating one which I think does not even exists.

----------


## dreamstudent123

*Day 5*

No lucid...I do had a dream where my mom had died. I woke up more than 5 times, and in the dreams that followed she was still dead.

*Attempts: 5
Lucid's: 1*

----------


## CosmicIron

> But I had plenty of sleep, considering I got up at 12pm. That's nine hours.



Well, that ought to do something to your sleep cycles... LOL

----------


## Matt1

Day 5

No results, but my bad, I fell asleep pretty quickly again in the middle of cycle 2 at best.

Day 6

No results. I am not going to count this as an attempt since I fell back asleep basically instantly.

Attempts: 5; Lucid Dreams: 2; Non-lucid FAs: 2

One thing odd about the past 3 days: The only times I got to do any decent cycles was before falling asleep the first time for the night. And each night, my first dream after this is a non-lucid dream where I am talking about lucid dreaming or even sort of demonstrating it. I bet I would become lucid during these if it wasn't during the very short 1st REM cycle.

Tonight I will try to stay up for 15 minutes during each awakening so I can get in some decent cycles before falling asleep.

----------


## Sensei

No results for the 8th and 9th day. Too little sleep. Parties and things kept me up. Not drinking parties, just hanging out with friends, so it shouldn't effect my recall or anything tonight. I had about 3 dreams a night in the lack of sleep days. So recall was halved. Couldn't make it through the cycles without falling asleep because of the tiredness. 

BUT! I am feeling fine tonight, not too tired. Confidence up! Ready to LD! I am redoing nights 8 and 9 since other factors stopped me from doing them (no sleep) I am moving up my plan to now with no ADA or anything, just SSILD. I haven't done anything for it the last two days, so we shall see. 

So tomorrow *week 2 starts!* I'll compare the 3 weeks and 2 days to the week with ADA. If any of them pass it up, I will probably switch to only SSILD full time. 15 is the number to beat.  :smiley:  any of the seven days in a row together will work doesn't have to be part of a week cycle. Hope that makes sense! I am excited now. I am going to bed.

----------


## aquafox12

bhkbsflifg!  Ugh, I keep getting so close!  (I know you're not supposed to do this, but I was just feeling stupid) Last night, right before I went to sleep, I did the SSILD while daydreaming, and I got my mind to start swirling again.  I was all like "Wheeeeeee!"  And I took someone's advice and attempted to roll over and see if I roll into a dream.  Nothing happened, typically.  But there's something I don't get: are you supposed to roll physically or mentally, cause I was full-aware that I was awake.  I don't get it! D:

Also, every attempt at napping always gets interrupted by construction, my dog, my family, the doorbell...  And I tried the binaural waves thing, but that just gave me a headache x_x

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> bhkbsflifg!  Ugh, I keep getting so close!  (I know you're not supposed to do this, but I was just feeling stupid) Last night, right before I went to sleep, I did the SSILD while daydreaming, and I got my mind to start swirling again.  I was all like "Wheeeeeee!"  And I took someone's advice and attempted to roll over and see if I roll into a dream.  Nothing happened, typically.  But there's something I don't get: are you supposed to roll physically or mentally, cause I was full-aware that I was awake.  I don't get it! D:
> 
> Also, every attempt at napping always gets interrupted by construction, my dog, my family, the doorbell...  And I tried the binaural waves thing, but that just gave me a headache x_x



You need to be deep in sleep paralysis for that to work  ::|:  It's for OOBE.

----------


## lucsande

*Day 5*

Alarm got me out of bed about 5 and half hours of sleep. I was ina dream where in some point I said to myself "so this is a dream, huh. But is it a nightmare, or just a dream with some action? Apparently it is just an action story" and then the dream went on. No real licidity arised, but it gets me rhinking I am getting close.

Anyway, Woke myself more fully this time, to the point I wascapable of doing all the cycles without falling asleep. Mind wandered off just a few times and I quickly realized it. While i write this I recalled a dream and apparently it began with a false awakening.

Hey, BrandonBoss, I remember you said you did some conditioning fr waking up after every REM cycle. Do you you feel it affects your sleep? And would you mind sharing how you do it? :p

*DILDs: 0, FAs: 1*

----------


## Venryx

> And I took someone's advice and attempted to roll over and see if I roll into a dream.  Nothing happened, typically.  But there's something I don't get: are you supposed to roll physically or mentally, cause I was full-aware that I was awake.  I don't get it! D:



The one time I successfully rolled out of bed, into an "OOBE", it was in-between mental rolling and physical rolling. It was basically trying to shift your weight without actually moving your body. As a kid, maybe you remember doing that for fun or something. (I know I did)

So anyway, if I were to say how to do it, I'd say 'anticipate your rolling over, and try to do so as hard as you can without ending up actually moving, at least, not more than an inch or so'. You just want to get that feeling of weightiness on one side, of your muscles pulling in that direction but not hard enough to actually turn you over. I've only had one "OOBE", though, so maybe that's not how it feels for most people.  :smiley: 

Once I did the above, with a bit more effort I got my dream body to roll off the bed, and yet felt that it wasn't strong enough to have moved me if I was actually awake. So I think dream movements require less will-power to be realized, so you can take advantage of this and keep yourself from accidentally rolling off the bed while you're still awake.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

> Well, that ought to do something to your sleep cycles... LOL



Maybe. I think it's good to mix it up every once in a while. No matter. I'll be going to bed at 10 tonight.

----------


## aquafox12

> The one time I successfully rolled out of bed, into an "OOBE", it was in-between mental rolling and physical rolling. It was basically trying to shift your weight without actually moving your body. As a kid, maybe you remember doing that for fun or something. (I know I did)
> 
> So anyway, if I were to say how to do it, I'd say 'anticipate your rolling over, and try to do so as hard as you can without ending up actually moving, at least, not more than an inch or so'. You just want to get that feeling of weightiness on one side, of your muscles pulling in that direction but not hard enough to actually turn you over. I've only had one "OOBE", though, so maybe that's not how it feels for most people. 
> 
> Once I did the above, with a bit more effort I got my dream body to roll off the bed, and yet felt that it wasn't strong enough to have moved me if I was actually awake. So I think dream movements require less will-power to be realized, so you can take advantage of this and keep yourself from accidentally rolling off the bed while you're still awake.



Ooooohhh, ok.  I've never actually been in SP, but I have experienced hypnogogia while still awake.  However, that only lasted for like, three seconds :I  How exactly would you describe SP?  Cause I've felt numb and tingly before, but it's not like I was cemented in one place.

----------


## Sensei

> Ooooohhh, ok.  I've never actually been in SP, but I have experienced hypnogogia while still awake.  However, that only lasted for like, three seconds :I  How exactly would you describe SP?  Cause I've felt numb and tingly before, but it's not like I was cemented in one place.



SP is when you can't move your body because it is paralyzed. Numb and tingly feelings are just the feelings of falling asleep. SP occurs as soon as you enter REM. So on initial sleep you can only enter SP after the first 85 min. After that it just all depends on when you fall asleep, when you wake up. Naps you usually go right into REM after you fall asleep, unless you wait a long time in the day before taking the nap.

Day 8 (for real this time)
NO LDs.

Remembered every dream I had through the night, but I need to get up for a second before I do my cycles, I am falling asleep halfway through. Not a good thing if I am only using this tech. I have noted problem though, and I will fix tonight! lucidity tonight! yay!

----------


## Matt1

Day 7

No results, but my attempts weren't as good as I hoped, but I am getting better at finding a balance for how long to stay up beforehand. I also realized that all this time I haven't been making it to the long cycles which is evidently the most important part.

Nights attempted: 6; Lucid Dreams: 2; Non-lucid FAs: 2

----------


## CosmicIron

> SP is when you can't move your body because it is paralyzed. Numb and tingly feelings are just the feelings of falling asleep. SP occurs as soon as you enter REM. So on initial sleep you can only enter SP after the first 85 min. After that it just all depends on when you fall asleep, when you wake up. Naps you usually go right into REM after you fall asleep, unless you wait a long time in the day before taking the nap.
> 
> Day 8 (for real this time)
> NO LDs.
> 
> Remembered every dream I had through the night, but I need to get up for a second before I do my cycles, I am falling asleep halfway through. Not a good thing if I am only using this tech. I have noted problem though, and I will fix tonight! lucidity tonight! yay!



If you run into the "falling asleep halfway" situation, you should definitely do RCs upon each awakening because FAs are very likely to occur.

----------


## KillAl

*Day 4 and 5
*
I got lazy on Day 4 and just went straight back to sleep after WBTB. Didn't get enough sleep on Day 5.

*Attempts: 1, Lucids: 1*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 31*

No time, no attempt, no result.

*Attempts: 14, Lucids: 8, OBE's: 1, FA's: 17, HI's: 2*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Day 32 - A*

This one was odd. I still don't know exactly what happened. But it involved at least some lucid dreaming, (the part where I plugged my nose and could still breath and thus opened my eyes), so I'm going to count it as a lucid no matter what the rest was.

Has anyone else had this happen to them? (details below, but basically, seeming to see the real world while feeling a dream body)

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 36 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 15, Lucids: 9, OBE's: 1, FA's: 17, HI's: 2*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Day 32 - B*

Another lucid and at least three more false awakenings. (I forgot most of the dream, due to dream layering and distractions on waking up)

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 37 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 16, Lucids: 10, OBE's: 1, FA's: 20, HI's: 2*

----------


## CosmicIron

> *Day 31 - A*
> 
> This one was odd. I still don't know exactly what happened. But it involved at least some lucid dreaming, (the part where I plugged my nose and could still breath and thus opened my eyes), so I'm going to count it as a lucid no matter what the rest was.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to them? (details below, but basically, seeming to see the real world while feeling a dream body)
> 
> Here's the account: Lucid Dream 36 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> *Attempts: 15, Lucids: 9, OBE's: 1, FA's: 17, HI's: 2*
> ...



Here is a post I published a while ago, which should give you some ideas on your first question: http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ind-ssild.html

The intermediary state mentioned in that post can produce very interesting result. The most significant one being that you can see both the real world AND your dream body at the same time! Also you can control both the physical and dream bodies at the same time. This is a very dramatic effect to say the least.

----------


## Venryx

Very interesting...

I read it once before, but having experienced something similar makes me take the theory more seriously/appreciate its implications more. It seems that there is something special about this technique, producing results that are similar to WILDs, but without the direct entry, as well as some special results of its own.

----------


## lucsande

*Day 6*

Naturally woke up, went to the bathroom and exposed myself to some light. As I was going back to bed, I thought "wait, I have barely been up for 3 minutes. And I can clearly feel that if I lay down now I will be sleeping before the second quick cycle is over" than I got up again, turned the lights on in my bedroom and came to Dreamviews. Here I saw Matt1 talking about doing the cycles in a chair to make sure they are done. I realized that yesterday, when I did all the cycles, ws the first time I had a False Awakening, so I decided to give his idea a shot.

So I did all the cycles sitting on a chair, and then went to my bed. However, once I got to my bed I became to lazy for doing the cycles. Even the quick cycles. I simply couldn't find the motivation for spending more time doing that. Besides, my thoughts were a little aggitated. Anyway, I forced myself to do couple more of cycles just to relax myself into sleep, and quickly became asleep. 

Then I had a False Awakening. But I woke sitting on my chair, pretty tired. My hands were funny, like some fingers getting invisible every once in a while and having the sensation I could cross one hand through the other. I decided to do a nose-plug (something I have never done before) to see whether I was dreaming or just hallucinating out of tiredness. I did the RC, but paid no attention to the result and immediately close my eyes to get some sleep. The moment I closed my dream eyes, I opened my real ones and found myself laying on my bed. Too tired to do any other cycles, I just got back to sleep. Then I had one long, vivid dream. Funny thing, somewhen during the dream I was talking to my girlfriend and I told her about my false awakening. 

So that's it. I think the chair idea may be good after all. I am also with the sensation there is still something lacking in my practice for me to attain lucidity. I am getting closer, evidently, but I still have not been capable of getting there. Maybe I need more time, or maybe I just need to find a missing piece. Who knows? 

*DILDs: 0, FAs: 2*

----------


## Venryx

You were close. To get within a dream and do a reality check, you were just one step away. Just resolve that whenever you do a reality check, (I suggest the nose-plug one), you will be sure to check the result. If you had done this ahead of time, that would have been a lucid dream almost for sure.

----------


## Sensei

Day 8 
Lucid last night. Didn't last too long. I think it was the end or a REM cycle, no stabilizing worked and I wasn't "excited". 

2nd set
*lucids: 1*

----------


## lucsande

> You were close. To get within a dream and do a reality check, you were just one step away. Just resolve that whenever you do a reality check, (I suggest the nose-plug one), you will be sure to check the result. If you had done this ahead of time, that would have been a lucid dream almost for sure.



I feel like I am getting closer and closer. First, dream vividness and recall improved. Then I began talking about lucid dreams every now and then during my dreams. Now I have been having some more false awakenings and ultimately have even been considering the possibility of being on a dream while I am dreaming. Though lucidity has yet to be attained, I am pretty happy with SSILD.

The only thing is that I keep constantly asking myself whether I have been getting closer to lucidity thanks to sheer practice, or maybe I have begun adding new things that are helping and I still am not aware pf them. Maybe there still is something lacking for me? Anyway, I will keep trying and eventually everything will fall right into place. Thanks for the support. :smiley:

----------


## Frobthebuilder

Attempt 2

Good news everyone! No matter how poorly your progress is coming, you're probably sill doing better than me. Last night, I woke up at 4am and did a few cycles before going back to sleep. I had almost no recall whatsoever, before or after. I don't know what's up. My recall is usually waaaay better than that.

Lucid: 0 
False Awakening: 0

----------


## Matt1

Addendum on Day 7:

I should add that on two awakenings I was able to do maybe 3 short cycles instead of just 1 as I usually did the last couple nights, and I think I had better logical thinking in the dream as a result. In 2 dreams I was reading about LDing, and in another the text on and in a book kept changing, and didn't make logical sense, and I noted this in the dream, but never became lucid. And another point where I was having trouble falling asleep, and my body felt weightier on one side than another, for some unknown reason. I remember thinking I read something like this can be used to induce "OBEs" (which I think are just a type of LD), but I still felt awake at that point and was too distracted by random thoughts to do the cycles, and didn't really remember what to do, so I did nothing.

Day 8

I did the cycles sitting somewhat in bed with my head against the headboard, and this seemed to help me finish them. Staying up about 5-10 minutes beforehand seemed to help too, the one time I did it, otherwise random thoughts were really distracting. However I still got no results, and had low dream awareness as the previous days. I am wondering if maybe I tried too hard - I had 6 awakenings and did the cycles on each one, plus when going to sleep, but I must admit I got sick of doing it after a few times and probably didn't do it very good later on. Tonight I will set my alarm for just twice, and stay up for 10 minutes before each time, any other awakenings that occur I will try a MILD mantra and get back to sleep quickly.

Attempts: 7; Lucid dreams: 2; Non-lucid FAs: 2

lucsande,
Good to hear the sitting in a chair idea worked. I wondered if it might cause FAs in the wrong location. You were really close to having a lucid dream! Just keep it up, you'll have one soon I'm sure.

----------


## CosmicIron

> Addendum on Day 7:
> 
> I should add that on two awakenings I was able to do maybe 3 short cycles instead of just 1 as I usually did the last couple nights, and I think I had better logical thinking in the dream as a result. In 2 dreams I was reading about LDing, and in another the text on and in a book kept changing, and didn't make logical sense, and I noted this in the dream, but never became lucid. And another point where I was having trouble falling asleep, and my body felt weightier on one side than another, for some unknown reason. I remember thinking I read something like this can be used to induce "OBEs" (which I think are just a type of LD), but I still felt awake at that point and was too distracted by random thoughts to do the cycles, and didn't really remember what to do, so I did nothing.
> 
> Day 8
> 
> I did the cycles sitting somewhat in bed with my head against the headboard, and this seemed to help me finish them. Staying up about 5-10 minutes beforehand seemed to help too, the one time I did it, otherwise random thoughts were really distracting. However I still got no results, and had low dream awareness as the previous days. I am wondering if maybe I tried too hard - I had 6 awakenings and did the cycles on each one, plus when going to sleep, but I must admit I got sick of doing it after a few times and probably didn't do it very good later on. Tonight I will set my alarm for just twice, and stay up for 10 minutes before each time, any other awakenings that occur I will try a MILD mantra and get back to sleep quickly.
> 
> Attempts: 7; Lucid dreams: 2; Non-lucid FAs: 2
> ...



6 awakenings? Be careful, that's a strong sign of them being the super-realistic FAs we have been talking about all along!

----------


## Matt1

> 6 awakenings? Be careful, that's a strong sign of them being the super-realistic FAs we have been talking about all along!



I wish they were, but I have the DJ entries to prove each one.  :Sad:  I get so many awakenings by setting alarms, but I usually wake up before them anyway, knowing it's coming. I used to experiment with EILD and I found that too many awakenings or for too long really hurts recall and dream awareness, and I think that's what happened last night. I've learned that sometimes less is more.

BrandonBoss, how many cycles are you typically able to do before falling asleep?

----------


## Venryx

*Day 33*

Another lucid and at least ten more false awakenings.

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 38 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 17, Lucids: 11, OBE's: 1, FA's: 30, HI's: 2*

----------


## KillAl

*Day 6*

Wasn't planning on attempting this last night, but I woke up an hour before my alarm so why not. It was extremely difficult for me to stay focused on the cycles, but I managed an FA where I became lucid.

*Attempts: 2, Lucids: 2*

----------


## VagalTone

it seems to me one can become really good at LD if we get used to RC at each awakening..

----------


## Frobthebuilder

Attempt 3

This is going nowhere. I woke up at 3am, got out of bed for a bit, came back and maybe did like two cycles before falling asleep. I remembered three or so dreams that night, but I noticed no difference in them. I need to extend my WBTB time a bit, I think.

Lucid: 0
False Awakening: 0

----------


## Sensei

> it seems to me one can become really good at LD if we get used to RC at each awakening..



Only if you are using method that induces FAs. 

No lucid tonight. Almost though. I started realizing things were off right before I woke up and told the DCs that I had to get up and go to work, so I guess part of me knew I was sleeping. I am going to drink some water tonight to force me to get up. I keep falling asleep in the middle. :/

----------


## CosmicIron

> Attempt 3
> 
> This is going nowhere. I woke up at 3am, got out of bed for a bit, came back and maybe did like two cycles before falling asleep. I remembered three or so dreams that night, but I noticed no difference in them. I need to extend my WBTB time a bit, I think.
> 
> Lucid: 0 
> False Awakening: 0



Try to get more sleep first. Extend it by one hour and see if there is any difference.

----------


## Venryx

> Only if you are using method that induces FAs. 
> 
> No lucid tonight. Almost though. I started realizing things were off right before I woke up and told the DCs that I had to get up and go to work, so I guess part of me knew I was sleeping. I am going to drink some water tonight to force me to get up. I keep falling asleep in the middle. :/



Yeah, the last two days I also got very close at realizing I was dreaming, except for me during my regular sleep session.

The first time, I actually plugged my nose. It was inconclusive, though, because I couldn't feel it enough either way. So I did it a second time, and then was standing there trying to figure out if it was a positive or negative result, when I woke up. So a few more seconds and I probably would have had it.

The second time, I think people were talking about lucid dreaming, or something else which could have triggered lucidity but didn't. So it's neat, because these are starting to happen automatically without techniques.

----------


## Matt1

Day 9

No results, but a poor night to try. I woke up after only 4 hours to do it and had to get up less than two hours later. I didn't get to do as many cycles as I had hoped either. I also took a nap, no results, but it was a late afternoon nap. I did find though that having no fan for the nap helps keep me from falling asleep sooner than I like, I was pretty happy with that SSILD attempt for the nap, so I will have to turn the fan off tonight for the WBTBs. Maybe I will be able to finally do some attempts I am happy with.

Attempts: 8; Lucid dreams: 2; Non-lucid FAs: 2





> The second time, I think people were talking about lucid dreaming, or something else which could have triggered lucidity but didn't. So it's neat, because these are starting to happen automatically without techniques.



Lately this happens to me like 1-2 times _per night_. Probably would make an excellent dream sign, but these same dreams are ones where awareness is really low (read: I am too dumb to notice).  :tongue2:  Not sure if SSILD is causing dreams to be on this subject, probably just coincidence.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 34*

Didn't try today.

*Attempts: 17, Lucids: 11, OBE's: 1, FA's: 30, HI's: 2*

----------


## VagalTone

I have tried SSILD 2 times. i had a bunch of FAs ( in which i got lucid* ) and a DILD last night.

First time i couldnt get back to sleep, but after reading tutorial again i know i was putting much effort.


Thank you CosmicIron for your tutorials and dedication !  :wink2: 

* @ BrandonBoss: it explains my last post  :Cheeky:

----------


## Matt1

Day 10

Ah, never mind the turning the fan off thing. Every time I do this I don't sleep deep enough or something, and wake up soon after. And I still am needing to work a little on that balance of sleepy and wakefulness for doing the cycles.

BUT - I have results! 2 FAs. One tactile-only where I was plugging my nose and breathing, and one right after where I thought I woke up from trying to do something with the previous one. Wasn't fully lucid, but close.

Attempts: 9; Lucids: 2; FAs: 4

----------


## Venryx

> Ah, never mind the turning the fan off thing. Every time I do this I don't sleep deep enough or something, and wake up soon after. And I still am needing to work a little on that balance of sleepy and wakefulness for doing the cycles.



Don't worry about it. I leave my fan on *every time*, and it's been working just fine.





> BUT - I have results! 2 FAs. One tactile-only where I was plugging my nose and breathing, and one right after where I thought I woke up from trying to do something with the previous one. Wasn't fully lucid, but close.
> 
> Attempts: 9; Lucids: 2; FAs: 4



Great! For me the false awakenings just kept multiplying... once you get used to catching them, you can get lucid a lot more often. (I'd say the majority of my lucids from this technique are now from FA's where I do reality checks)

----------


## KillAl

*Day 7 and 8*

Didn't attempt.

*Attempts: 2, Lucids: 2*

----------


## OwenRutherford

Can someone tell me what SSILD is please

----------


## Venryx

> Can someone tell me what SSILD is please



See main thread: Senses Initiated Lucid Dream (SSILD)

----------


## Matt1

> Don't worry about it. I leave my fan on *every time*, and it's been working just fine.



Even while you do the cycles?

----------


## Venryx

> Even while you do the cycles?



Yep.

----------


## Matt1

> Attempt 3
> This is going nowhere. I woke up at 3am, got out of bed for a bit, came back and maybe did like two cycles before falling asleep. I remembered three or so dreams that night, but I noticed no difference in them. I need to extend my WBTB time a bit, I think.
> Lucid: 0
> False Awakening: 0



I think the reason it isn't working for you is the same reason it wasn't doing me any good the last several days, which is: falling asleep too soon. You could try:

-Make sure you wake up and move around enough so you don't fall asleep too fast.
-Make sure you get a decent number of cycles in and that they are long enough.
-I think too that if random thoughts from drowsiness interrupt too much during the cycles, the cycles don't have much effect.
-And you don't have to fall asleep while doing the cycles, you can do like 6 or 7 (of decent length) and fall asleep afterward thinking about something else.
-You can also do the cycles laying in a position you don't typically sleep in, so you don't fall asleep too fast: i.e. on your back if you typically sleep on the side or on your stomach. Then you can turn over and go to sleep after the cycles.

----------


## Venryx

Just thought I'd share this comment from the dream journal about how I do SSILD. Hope it's helpful. 

It's basically the way CosmicIron suggests in his most recent SSILD guide: Senses Initiated Lucid Dream (SSILD) Official Tutorial





> I start out doing them for about 5 seconds each, and then each time I extend it by about 33%. So by the end of 7 cycles, it's something like:
> 
> Cycle 1: 5, 5, 5
> Cycle 2: 7, 7, 7
> Cycle 3: 9, 9, 9
> Cycle 4: 12, 12, 12
> Cycle 5: 16, 16, 16
> Cycle 6: 21, 21, 21
> Cycle 7: 28, 28, 28
> ...

----------


## Venryx

*Day 35*

No attempt.

*Attempts: 17, Lucids: 11, OBE's: 1, FA's: 30, HI's: 2*

----------


## CosmicIron

> Just thought I'd share this comment from the dream journal about how I do SSILD. Hope it's helpful. 
> 
> It's basically the way CosmicIron suggests in his most recent SSILD guide: Senses Initiated Lucid Dream (SSILD) Official Tutorial



This is an excellent instruction. Can I use it and add it to the Q&A section of the tutorial?

----------


## Venryx

> This is an excellent instruction. Can I use it and add it to the Q&A section of the tutorial?



Sure. Feel free to cut parts out to make it more compact.

----------


## EvanDreams

Deffinatly will be trying. I will post my results tommorow hopefully.

----------


## Sensei

3 LDs. 
Ummm... I dont know what just happened. I had about 10 hours of dreams/FAs/lucid dreams. I figured at the end that I would wake up and it would be morning. It has been less than 3 hours. This gives me supposedly less than 15 minutes of REM. 

I am gonna write down all of it real fast so I don't forget (it was a crazy dream).


*Spoiler* for _dreams_ : 



So I am living in a huge house with loads of other people (sadly. I would love this. I love friends and stuff like that). I keep travelling between the two, and then I decide to go to bed. I fall asleep, wake up IRL. Go back to sleep. Wake up there (I incubate my dreams. I spend most of my nights in the same place all night) when I wake up there I realize I am dreaming.
I go outside. Go to the "girls building." (In my mind I am younger, and most things are segregated by gender, it is a weird place). When I get there all the gals are either sleeping or gone. I go upstairs and my x is up there (from about 6 years ago, first GF and only gal I dated besides my wife) I talked to her about some things for about 10 minutes. It took me about a minute as well to make sure she was her (dreams change a lot). I wake up. Go back to sleep. 
Back in the room. This time not lsee lucid. I go down to a huge party. I am naked. I grab a pair of underwear and need to get back to my room. Tons of people. Most ignore me through. I make it upstairs (like 17 awkwardly sized stairs). I wake up. Back to sleep. 
I am driving down the highway going away from a city (weirdly enough the city my x lived in, and yes I post too many parentheses  :wink2: ) I realize I was just not driving. Probably a dream! I look in the mirror and everything looks normal. Then I see another mirror in the back seat. It takes me a while to readjust, but I pull over and can now see the back of my head in the rear view mirror and the other mirror. this has to be a dream. I start driving like a maniac (2 minutes) and start going into the sky.  everything grades out. I wake up, and back to sleep. 
I wake up. Realize I am dreaming and start talking to DCs. Nothing else I can remember of this. Probably more later. wake up. Man the kids downstairs are loud. I look out across the huge houses and think about the dream I just had about going over to the other side and talking to my x. She would freak out if she knew that. I could see her hanging with people from there. I start writing in my DJ. Then I actually wake up. 
Back to sleep. Now I am in a future mall. This old man is telling me about a competition. It just keeps going until there is only one person left. Most everyone gets a huge was of cash. It is a test of the mind and of the body. Just my type. My sister signs up too. She is definitely the type that would, she is a beast. We go through tons of obstacles and things. Some even involving the house from the previous dream. Then we are near the ocean. Kevin from the office is participating via a really buff dude. We are all rowing and pushing something. The fat rich man gets on a podium and tells us who won. He said the last part can have two winners, they just have to survive. Everyone else has been disqualified but me and my sister. We jump on a raft. My sis is now my wife, don't know when that switch happened. It goes out into the ocean. We are just floating along the shore. Nothing big. Then the ocean led us up to a street and we start walking. I am getting clothes again. The mall we were at earlier is a inside/outside futuristic mall. I buy some clothes. I get to the fat rich man and he tells us we can split a million and have more presents. He gives me a peice of bread with the Money and a pipe in it. before giving it to me he shows me that there is a bomb inside. He gives me a diamond ring as well. He uses the same type of bomb for his assistant and blows off both his hands. I tear the money and the pipe from the bread and drop the bread. I leave to go to celebration parties. After a long time there I want to get back to my wife (we went to different parties). I am talking to my LDer (while driving the opposite way down the same road i became lucid on) friend and telling him about the lucid that I had in the car the previous night. He said "don't ever look in mirrors" and moved the car mirror away from us. I told him that some people use it as an RC. He stopped talking to me. I got on my phone on DV and lots of people were asking me to make holographic cards for them. I didn't have the time, but I thought it was funny because I noted that Cmind wanted a holographic card of mzzkc. In the dream I replied with that being weird since mzzkc is a friend of mine IRL. Which isn't true. For some reason in the dream he was an old man I know (not too old. 55ish). I woke up.




Going back to sleep now. Talk to you in the morning.  :tongue2:  hopefully more LDs.

----------


## Venryx

Awesome. I wish I could have longer lucid dreams. The longest I've had is around 30 minutes, and even that I don't remember 90% of it, but know on awakening by feeling, though it's hard to describe. Like having a sense of time without specific memories.

I just asked my one other friend who's had a lucid dream how long his first and so far only lucid dream lasted, and he said it "felt like 6 hours, but was actually an hour and a half". I'm guessing it was actually less than that, but either way that's way longer than any of my lucid dreams! Now I'm a little jealous...

I'm curious if maybe my dreams are short in part because I expect them to be short? I asked him, and he said he never heard that lucid dreams are 'supposed to be' short, (although _now_ he knows), so maybe this does have an effect on things.

EDIT: Oh, by the way, what technique did you use for that? SSILD is my favorite now for WBTB's, but I want to find a second technique that will help me make use of the mid-night dreams, i.e. a technique that I can use before bed each night.

I read in Stephen LaBerge's book that MILD can work quite reliably... do you think I should try that?

----------


## Sensei

Longest LD was 30 minutes. Longest dream seemed about 2 weeksish. :/

I think expectation helps a lot with this as well. You should change your expectation. The best way for this is sivasons yoga class. Meditation helps with a lot of things. 

I have been using MILD even though I said I was only gonna use SSILD.  :tongue2:  just using a mantra and intent. I started DDA yesterday as well, since I got bored. I needed LDs  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

last week, i used the mantra « i will have long vivid and lucid dreams» and i had a nonlucid that somehow lasted from september to may in another country. of course i cant remember all days but i remember missing my family.  :Cheeky:  and really worrying about them

----------


## Matt1

Day 11

No results or effects, but I did the WBTB at a little over 4 hours after bed and had a natural awakening 1 hour later, and had to get up only a half hour after that, so not the most opportune attempt. I did the cycles basically the way Venryx does and that is probably how I will do them from now on. When I did the cycles, towards the end random thoughts did jump in a little but I was still able to get back on track and concentrate enough to finish easily, so I assume I did enough cycles.

Attempts: 10; Lucids: 2; FAs: 4

If you're good at SSILD, I'd like your opinion: When I wake up naturally (prior to getting up for the day) after my WBTB and SSILD, should I:
A. Do another WBTB so I can do all the cycles again
B. Do a few cycles as I fall back asleep
C. Fall back asleep ASAP

And does it vary based on how long it has been since my last awakening or cycles?

----------


## Venryx

*Day 36*

Another lucid. (no false awakenings, because my awareness faded as the dream continued, and I got swept into the dream plot)

This dream was about things that were kind of silly/embarrassing, so I'm not going to write it down, although it involved being on a cruise ship as part of a group.

*Attempts: 18, Lucids: 12, OBE's: 1, FA's: 30, HI's: 2*

----------


## EvanDreams

Day 1 : AMAZIING! Awsome expierience will be using this.


So I went to bed fell asleep round 11:15. Woke up 2:20am. Got up went piss and drank a sip of water (only reason I did this is because I keep reading that people do this when they wake up.) So I tried the SSILD Went through 1 cycle then my baby brother started crying. Then I tried to ignore but my cat jumped on me. I waited til brother stopped. Then I attemp again. Did 2 cycles and my mind wondered and I caught myself and continued. Then I tried to fall asleep on my back, I usuallu sleep on my side, and layed there for 15 mins. Finally decided I wanna sleep so I turned over and did 2 more cycles. Suddly out of nowhere (and for some reason I dont remember well.) I started vibrating, and some noises started to happen. I remember one thing though, that I reminded myself to calm down. Next thing I know im in a dream. I know im dreaming instantly. I tried to walk around a bit as I qas facinated, but after 20 seconds it was over. I woke up and the time was 3:30am. So I must have slept for almost exactly 45 mins. I am so excited , I think its my excitement to try this method that made it happen last night. The vibrations were so awsome too! Felt neat.  Anyways, thats my expierience. :3

----------


## Linkelynxy

Just came back to lucid dreaming after a very long break, I'll definitely be trying this test to get back into it. I have a week off from school so I think this is the perfect moment to figure out whether this is the right technique for me or not.
First attempt will be tonight!

----------


## Sensei

Day 13

Had 2 LDs last night. Nothing notable. :/

2nd set
*6 LDs so far in 6 days.*

----------


## Matt1

Day 12 and Day 13

Nothing again. :/ I have however looked over my dream journal and discovered two things:
1. SSILD only worked for me after a couple of natural awakenings, each time being awake enough (because I already had a lot of sleep) to do several cycles on each one. Most of these last 13 days, I simply didn't do enough cycles on each awakening. Even when I did 7 cycles after WBTB on the recent days, on the natural awakenings after that I fell asleep too soon I think. So when it says in the tutorial to "perform a few extra medium-paced SSILD cycles" upon a real awakening, that really should be done.
2. The last few days I did do a decent number of cycles once, I had an unusually aware dream about 1 hour 20 minutes after that, despite having a natural awakening in between the cycles awakening and the awakening from the dream. If I had been able to sleep more these nights and did a decent number of cycles on any awakening(s), I bet I would be likely to become lucid.

So I still consider myself to be making progress through perfecting the technique for myself.

Attempts: 12; Lucids: 2; FAs: 4

----------


## KillAl

*Days 7-10
*
I attempted it once during a nap, but I only recalled a non-lucid FA. I'm going to really try and place more focus and time into this.

*Attempts: 3, Lucids: 2, FAs: 3*

----------


## Linkelynxy

*Days 1-2*
Nothing notable. Got too distracted by my boyfriends heavy breathing on Day 1 (even woke him up to ask if he was having a nightmare), and I got kind of scared of the dark afterwards. Set the alarm to a later time on Day 2, but I seem to have fallen asleep before I could even get up for the WBTB.
I do seem to have recovered my dream recall quite well!
*Attempts: 2
Lucids: 0
FA's: 0*

----------


## Venryx

*Day 37, 38*

No attempt.

*Attempts: 18, Lucids: 12, OBE's: 1, FA's: 30, HI's: 2*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Day 39*

Another lucid and two more false awakenings. (and I missed the second one!)

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 41 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 19, Lucids: 13, OBE's: 1, FA's: 32, HI's: 2*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

EDIT: This brings my success rate with this technique to just over 66%!!!

----------


## Matt1

*Day 14*

Yes! Lucid again. Probably my personal best lucid yet. The bad news though is that like my previous SSILD lucids, I was only able to do this by sleeping way in, which I can't do much, and would prefer to not have to do at all. I still need to work on being mentally, and not just bodily, awake enough to concentrate enough during the cycles each time I wake up, hopefully I can make it work for me earlier in the night. And also maybe keep myself from waking up too often.

Anyway, some highlights. Once again lucidity was basically spontaneous. It started with a dream which I forgot but which I wanted to leave so I blinked rapidly while repeatedly shouting, "Wake up!" This led to a FA in my dark bedroom (actually my head was under the blanket - in reality the bedroom was pretty bright by this time). I plug my nose and breathe, bringing on full lucidity. I'm pretty sure this FA ends for some reason, leading to another FA that goes the same way again. I get up and feel the wall to the light switch, which is already up, and switching it does nothing. The rest of the dream takes place in my house, but I can tell a lot is different, and I realize after waking up some parts actually are from my last house. A combination of the same houses happened in my 1st LD too. It also changes from night to day outside somewhere along the way.

Towards the end I decide to drive my car and explore and I see the loop the keys are on hanging on a door handle, but the keys look like fake keys. I figure it'll work anyway so I try to take them, but the handle is attached to the door on both ends, so it is impossible to get the keys off (at least without enough skill at dream control to perform the physically impossible anyway). I go get my other keys but I wake up before I get them! In LDs this is 2 for 2 where my subconscious found ways to keep me from driving the dream roads away from home.

One time I looked at my hand to show a DC and it actually looked normal. (Another point in this dream when I was by myself it had extra fingers.) I plugged my nose and breathed deep in front of a DC and asked them how I did that since its physically impossible. Their response was like this: "It just _sounds_ like you did that."

*Attempts: 10***; Lucids: 3; FAs: 6*

*I decided to eliminate 3 more of the attempts as these were not really attempts, unless you count struggling to concentrate to do one or two cycles _at best_ and falling back asleep over and over as an attempt, which I won't since it's nowhere near what the instructions say to do and isn't fair to the technique.

----------


## Sensei

Day 14
Forgot to SSILD. I am still counting it as a day, but when looking at it and reviewing I will definitely note that I didn't SSILD last night. No LDs, just a bunch of vivid dreams. It is a very good encouragement to have lots of dreams. Recall helps with awareness and with attitude about lucid dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## enak101

Screw it, doing it tonight, don't care how tired or unmotivated I am, no exceptions, doing it. Expect results posted within the next 24 hours.

----------


## Venryx

I tried to do it this morning, but when I heard the alarm and turned it off,... for some reason it didn't even cross my mind why I'd turned it on. In fact, for the first few seconds I was so non-awake that I thought the beeping was just me imagining the alarm going off.

----------


## Matt1

Day 15

Not that great of an attempt, no results.

Day 16

Success! Another lucid, and this one came before 6 hours of sleep elapsed. I do know now that it can cause lucidity in less than 80 minutes, as I wrongly theorized previously. I think it is important that one not have awakenings too often while trying to use the technique.

The lucid dream was low awareness and short but that has nothing to do with the cycles. I got lucid riding in a car at night, and I could sense the instability of the dream. It slowly faded to blackness and I did the spinning technique which brought back the same scene but then the car came out of a tunnel and disappeared which left me with just a visual sense of flying over a sandstone canyon with water in the bottom. This faded and I felt myself lying in bed this time.

Attempts: 12; Lucids: 4; FAs: 6

----------


## Frobthebuilder

Pff did I forget about this thread? I'll do an attempt tonight.

----------


## Sensei

Last 2 days, nothing. I did a bunch of awareness today though and plan on SSILDing tonight, but I can't stand not having lucids. I will continue using SSILD, but not alone. It doesn't work well for me.

----------


## Venryx

*Day 40*

Interrupted attempt. (I'm including these now to be comprehensive--I think this was my third so far)

*Day 41*

No attempt.

*Day 42*

Another lucid and two more false awakenings.

Here's the account: Lucid Dream 43 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Attempts: 20(+3 interrupted), Lucids: 14, OBE's: 1, FA's: 34, HI's: 2*

----------


## Frobthebuilder

Attempt 4

So last night as I was laying in bed to go to sleep, I decided to do a few cycles because hey what the hell. So I do that, but then I find I'm having trouble sleeping. So I start following my breath, a good way to fall asleep. After like fifteen minutes, I totally just fall right into sleep paralysis, body shaking like mad. This has never happened at bedtime. Anyway, I thought to myself "This is scary and most likely will lead nowhere, because I'm going into NREM." So I tried to move really hard to break out of it. Succeeding at that, I closed my eyes again and the exact same thing happened a second time. I woke up in the middle of the night for another attempt, but as always, I fell asleep after about one cycle. I need to stay up for WBTB longer but I'm just soooo tiiiiiiiired!

Yeah, that's definitely something I don't see every day. I think this technique probably has something to it.

Strange Occurrences: 1 (changing FA category to this, much more broad.)
Lucids: 0

----------

Where can I find information on this technique? I want to attempt this for the next thirty days as well.

----------


## Darkmatters

Here ya go: http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...eam-ssild.html

----------


## Matt1

Day 17

No results. But not much sleep left to attempt it in after my WBTB.

Attempts: 13; Lucids: 4; FAs: 6 (Venryx: Good idea on splitting off the partial attempts. I'll probably do that when I get the chance.)





> Where can I find information on this technique? I want to attempt this for the next thirty days as well.



The most up-to-date tutorial is here: SSILD Official Tutorial

----------


## Sensei

4 lds 2 from SSILD. I was sick of not getting lucid so I wilded upon initial sleep and got a lucid out of that. And the dream went on with FA after FA, and I just kept trying to WILD. :/ I then RCed and I had finally woken up.  :Sad:  I think my WILD is more powerful because of that dream though. The other three LDs last night were WILD as well. 

I wrote in my DJ at like 4ish and used SSILD with the WBTB. Can't say for sure if it helped, but I remembered my goals and to stabilize after SSILD, so it might have made me more aware in the dream.

----------


## Venryx

> so I wilded upon initial sleep



You mean you wilded without a WBTB?

How did you do that? I thought you needed to wait at least 90 minutes for your first REM cycle.

I definitely want to experiment with all the techniques, though. I want to master one, and get good at at least three. (so I can shift them around if my brain gets immune for a while to one of them, i.e. a dry spell)

----------


## Sensei

> You mean you wilded without a WBTB?
> 
> How did you do that? I thought you needed to wait at least 90 minutes for your first REM cycle.
> 
> I definitely want to experiment with all the techniques, though. I want to master one, and get good at at least three. (so I can shift them around if my brain gets immune for a while to one of them, i.e. a dry spell)



Well. A lot of people have told me not to do it, but I had to try it. I have gotten it twice. When you go to bed you have to wait about an hour and a half or two hours. You have to really just act like you are normally WILDing. You can move or scratch or anything. You just have to not think about it too much. I use visualization the whole time to keep my mind occupied. 

This method can lead to insomnia since it is hard to figure out how long it has been. So if you have never waited an hour and a half for anything, with nothing but your mind t occupy you, then this may last forever.  :tongue2: . 

I had heard that most people can't do this, but then I looked and saw that most people have done it if they do WILD. Some saw it is "too hard" but the others record a 99% success rate after they know how. That is what attracted me to it. 

Nothing last night. A little less sleep than normal.  :wink2:

----------


## kevenc

Last night I tried the SSILD technique for the first time, and had a False Awakening, as soon as I woke up I saw something strange to the end of my bed and confirmed I was indeed dreaming with a reality check, I proceeded to rub my hand, and went outside, it was daytime. I successfully flew and some DC were shouting to me, "WOW YOU GOT SUPER POWER", and lost lucidity, I had for about 3 minutes of lucidity, and I only had like 15 second of lucity maximum before !


Great technique !

----------


## MrOMGWTF

How to WILD without WBTB:

Take a 1.5 hour nap of deep dreamless delta sleep, 2-3 hours before going to sleep. Then just WILD at your normal sleep time  :wink2: 
You're going directly to REM, thanks to our awesome biological clock.

----------


## LetoDK

Have you had success in performing WILD that way?

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Have you had success in performing WILD that way?




I suck at WILD really bad, so I wasn't even trying. But it definitely works.

----------


## Matt1

Day 18, 19, 20

No lucids but 4 more FAs, 2 on each of 2 nights, none of which I was lucid in.

Attempts: 16 (or so, still need to split them up by quality); Lucids: 4; FAs: 10

I think my success rate would be higher had I been doing everything correctly from the beginning. Plus right now I still am waking up every 20-80 minutes after every attempt. I think this problem is more or less unique to me. Not sure what is causing this, and the times I became lucid I did so in spite of this, but I think I could more often if the sleep cycle was not interrupted so much. Maybe my awareness is being increased too much causing sleep to end, I don't know.

Anyway, I was thinking of setting an alarm every 90 minutes after WBTB, and any awakenings before the end of 90 minutes I would try to make the most of it so I would hold still and try to DEILD or WILD, since these awakenings I get I often know I am awake before I open my eyes or move. The alarm would be to retrain my mind to stay asleep longer since only then would I move around purposefully to turn off the alarm, notate dreams, and get myself awake enough to finish the cycles.

Any thoughts?

----------


## aquafox12

I GOT LUCID!!!  I went to bed at my usual time, and I was barely even trying with the ssild technique.  I just let my mind drift away, but pulled it back before it went too far.  I had a really weird sensation, like I was being pulled into some sort of dark limbo, and I was hearing voices, but I wasn't panicked or anything.  I was definitely conscious, cause I noticed when the scene changed to my kitchen.  My mom was doing her agenda, as usual, and my sister was sitting on the stairs, complaining.  I did a reality check (put my fingers through my palm).  At first, they didn't go through, so I thought to myself, "Aw, come on!  This is supposed to work."  Then I tried again, and they went through!

There was a cracked egg on the counter, and I picked it up to test its weight.  It felt real to me.  I got excited and told my sister and my mom that they were part of a dream.  My mom was all like, "ok", but my sister just glared at me and said, "you're not trying to lucid dream again are you?"  I was like, "Hey I wanna show you guys something", and the scenery changed to an open field.  I showed them my pet tiger, and my sister started flying.  Unfortunately, my subconscious took over and put me in a magic show with my best friend.  He said that Sean Bean was putting on a performance.  And then things just got weird after that.

----------


## Matt1

Day 21, 22

Nothing.

Day 23

I thought to myself, This is like something that would be in a dream. Later, I woke up. So close!

Day 24

2 lucid dreams in one night! Both very short, but that is a separate issue. Each one came with a FA also, which I was lucid for one. I also think I got some auditory HI during one of the cycles - faint but definitely there. I got too excited and it went away.

Good attempts: 16 (8 more partial); Lucids: 6; FAs: 12; HIs: 1

The last couple of days I have been having less awakenings, so that helps. Plus after the cycles I have been falling asleep to a mantra of 1, I'm dreaming, 2, I'm dreaming, 3, etc. I think this is good because then with the increased awareness from the cycles, I reach the right conclusion.

I will be staying with this for 30 good attempts by the way. Hopefully this thread does not die from being transferred to "Research."

----------


## CosmicIron

> Day 21, 22
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> Day 23
> 
> I thought to myself, This is like something that would be in a dream. Later, I woke up. So close!
> 
> Day 24
> ...



That's excellent Matt! I too hope this transfer does not ruin this thread.  :Sad:  It took me a while to figure out what happened to the thread and finding it wasn't exactly easy...

----------


## Venryx

> That's excellent Matt! I too hope this transfer does not ruin this thread.  It took me a while to figure out what happened to the thread and finding it wasn't exactly easy...



I hope it doesn't die either. I haven't been posting lately because I've been busy on a programming project.

Also, CosmicIron, I have a question. I've been noticing the last few days that the subjective noise in my ears, (tinnitus), when things are quiet, I can notice a lot more now than I used to be able to. At first, I was actually trying to enhance this, as a kind of anchor or tool for lucid dreaming. But the last few days it's begun to concern me that maybe it will lead to long-term problems, where I can't get rid of the sound even if I want to. Has this happened to you, and if so, how do you deal with it?

----------


## CosmicIron

> I hope it doesn't die either. I haven't been posting lately because I've been busy on a programming project.
> 
> Also, CosmicIron, I have a question. I've been noticing the last few days that the subjective noise in my ears, (tinnitus), when things are quiet, I can notice a lot more now than I used to be able to. At first, I was actually trying to enhance this, as a kind of anchor or tool for lucid dreaming. But the last few days it's begun to concern me that maybe it will lead to long-term problems, where I can't get rid of the sound even if I want to. Has this happened to you, and if so, how do you deal with it?



Do not worry about it. It's just a sign that you have become much more sensitive through the training, and you are much more relaxed so you are better at shifting your "focus point". SSILD is especially good at helping us improve this ability. Once you fully master it you may be able to shift into dream world from complete wakefulness within seconds! I have been doing this for more than 20 years and have had tens of thousands of LDs/OBEs, and I'm perfectly healthy... much healthier than most people in my age!  :smiley:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> tens of thousands LDs



And most of them are SSILDs?

----------


## CosmicIron

> And most of them are SSILDs?



Of course not. SSILD is a very young technique which I developed only two years ago in order to teach a few people to better induce LDs. It is however based on a customized WILD routine of my own, and heavily influenced by the "focus point" model which i discovered many years ago. Nowadays though I almost use SSILD exclusively myself.

----------


## Matt1

*Day 25*

Another lucid, fairly decent, and three more FAs!

I'll be starting a DJ on this site of my LDs soon, so I'll describe this lucid dream then.

EDIT: And here it is: 10th Lucid Dream

*Nights of good attempts: 17 (8 more partial); Lucids: 7; FAs: 15; HIs: 1*

----------


## Matt1

*Day 26*

And another lucid. Account: 11th Lucid Dream

*Day 27*

No lucids, but I won't say no results. TWO separate dreams I thought to myself 'this might be a dream' or 'this is like a dream,' but I never reality checked. So, so close! In fact one of these was before WBTB in less than 3.5 hours of sleep.

*Nights of good attempts: 19 (8 more partial); Lucids: 8; FAs: 15; HIs: 1*

----------


## Frobthebuilder

Attempt 5

So I did the stuff, right, and I actually did get lucid. It was one of those odd lucid dreams though, where the place that I think I'm sleeping is actually just another part of the dream. It was fun though, I did some meditating n stuff. It was actually a bit easier than in waking life.

Lucid: 1
Strange Occurrence: 1

----------


## Matt1

*Day 28, 29*

I did get one case of HI, music that faded out when I focused on it. Otherwise, no lucids. My sleep schedule was way off in different ways these two days, though, and I often was too sleepy to concentrate on the cycles well and I was out before I did the mantra after. Therefore I am counting one as a partial attempt only. Gotta wake myself up enough next time.

I did have one nap dream where I used the technique. In it, I saw the details in some wood paneling and wondered if it would be as detailed in a dream. I think we know the answer to that one. So I was pretty close again.

*Nights of good attempts: 20 (9 more partial); Lucids: 8; FAs: 15; HIs: 2*

----------


## aquafox12

A LOT of crazy, vivid dreams last night.  One of them was lucid... sort of.

I was in some random person's house trying to fight off these scary lizard monsters that had invaded their basement.  We were trying to think of different plans we could use to scare them off, but we almost got killed.  So I told myself it was a dream and tried to jump off a bed to see if I could teleport somewhere else.  Unfortunately, my subconscious wouldn't allow that, and i just landed on the floor.  In the end I managed to get into another dream (not lucid).

Ugh!  How do I restrain my subconscious???

----------


## Matt1

> A LOT of crazy, vivid dreams last night.  One of them was lucid... sort of.
> I was in some random person's house trying to fight off these scary lizard monsters that had invaded their basement.  We were trying to think of different plans we could use to scare them off, but we almost got killed.  So I told myself it was a dream and tried to jump off a bed to see if I could teleport somewhere else.  Unfortunately, my subconscious wouldn't allow that, and i just landed on the floor.  In the end I managed to get into another dream (not lucid).
> Ugh!  How do I restrain my subconscious???



Use reality checks that are unlikely to act realistically in a dream. Trying to teleport may work in a dream, and cause lucidity, but it may not. I suggest holding your nose closed and trying to breathe in. I can always inhale in a dream, but make sure you pay attention to the result, because if you don't you may not notice what you did and continue on non-lucid. Make a habit of it in waking life.

----------


## PennyRoyal

I've been looking for a technique I could use that would be fairly simple since my main goal right now is to improve my Dream Recall primarily. It seems as if a lot of people have had success with this technique so I figure I would give it a try and record my results as well.

A little background- I've been researching LDing for about 3 weeks now, trying to induce them for 1.5 weeks. I've had 2 DILDs since then, 1 of them while trying to induce. Both were very short and one I could only remember the last half of with mediocre awareness/control. I managed to accidently WILD(or DEILD, not sure) which resulted in a FA that ended when I RCd and realized I was dreaming.

*Attempts: 0, FA: 0, LD: 0*

----------


## PennyRoyal

*Attempts: 1, FA: 1, LD: 0*

Hmm, only the second FA i can ever remember having. Interesting.

----------


## Matt1

*Day 30, 31, 32*

Bunch of bad partial attempts since I kept falling back asleep too quickly.

*Day 33*

This time I was more caught up on sleep and I got out of bed and did the cycles and mantra in a comfy chair, then went straight back to bed. This seems to have worked, as I had a fairly vivid dream which got a little creepy and as a result I tried staring at one spot and then holding my breath in order to wake up. So there was a spontaneous semi-lucidity.

*Nights of good attempts: 21 (12 more partial); Lucids: 8; FAs: 15; HIs: 1*

----------


## aquafox12

Day 14

LD: 0
FA: 1

In a false awakening, should I still try to do a reality check?  Also, I attempted DEILD this morning, and I got into another dream, but it wasn't lucid :I

----------


## aquafox12

Just attempted SSILD while napping.  But it turned into a WILD (I think).  I was hearing voices, sounds, seeing flashing lights, and watching dream scenes.  But once I realized I was being pulled into one, my mind would withdraw.  This has never happened to me before.  I can't even count how many dreamscapes I saw!  The only problem was, I was afraid that if I let myself get involved, I wouldn't be lucid, so I kept my mind back.  I pictured a meadow scene and tried to turn it into a dreamscape.  Didn't work  :Sad:   And it was a very simple place too

----------


## Sensei

> Just attempted SSILD while napping.  But it turned into a WILD (I think).  I was hearing voices, sounds, seeing flashing lights, and watching dream scenes.  But once I realized I was being pulled into one, my mind would withdraw.  This has never happened to me before.  I can't even count how many dreamscapes I saw!  The only problem was, I was afraid that if I let myself get involved, I wouldn't be lucid, so I kept my mind back.  I pictured a meadow scene and tried to turn it into a dreamscape.  Didn't work   And it was a very simple place too




Good job. SSILD has a chance for a WILD side effect, so that is probably what happened. Progress. 
When this happens to me I imagine my hands moving in front of me. This will give you a body in the dreamscape. Rub your hands together with your mind and you should start feeling it and be pulled 100% into it.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

14 days and no lucids? You must be doing it wrong.

----------


## Matt1

*Day 34*

Bad partial attempt.

*Day 35*

Not really any results. I did have one dream though where I was falling asleep and thought to try to WILD while doing so. I wonder what would have happened had I not woken up before I fell asleep in the dream. I think it was the next WBTB alarm that woke me too.

*Day 36*

Alright, lucid again. Low lucidity, forgot all of my goals, but it feels good for the dry spell to be over. Account: 12th Lucid Dream


*Nights of good attempts: 23 (13 more partial); Lucids: 9; FAs: 15; HIs: 2*

I have noticed that this technique seems to work better (at least for me) when I am not behind on sleep from previous nights. Being more sleepy makes me (1) sleepier during the cycles and barely able to do them without constant distraction, and (2) dream awareness is lowered, making it an uphill battle to get lucid.

----------


## fogelbise

My Bio gives background on LDs previous to Feb 2013 and an SP episode. 

I don't have great records but I have had 2 LD's that I attribute to SSILD out of probably 7  or so attempts.

SSILD sub types: 1 - DILD (via dream sign), 1 - WILD (huge vibrations and jumped into a dream with flying and fire throwing!)

Not the method, but the success and anticipation is affecting my being able to go back to sleep (I normally have no trouble. I wake up once nightly on average to go to the bathroom). At first I thought it was the SSILD method but found same trouble without doing the cycles/method if I am thinking much about LDs when trying to go back to sleep. In case it helps anyone with the same issue or also if anyone has suggestions for WBTB  insomnia which must be a form of "middle of the night insomnia", "maintenance insomnia" among other names I will list what I am trying to get around this issue.

-Avoid thoughts of LD including using methods during nights before work days or needing to get up early with energy.
-If I cheat and do it during work week, don't do it 2 nights in a row (2nd night of insomnia=great exhaustion, 1 night of 45-90minutes of insomnia = not bad exhaustion next day)
-avoid night light when I get up to go to bathroom, and I stay up very little (no trouble staying alert to do cycles, though some drifting)
-close the drapes to keep the early morning light from creeping in eventually
-put in ear plugs after waking to reduce various real life noises - though I may need better ear plugs
-tried adding thinking about area 2 inches above roof of mouth to induce sleepiness -read somewhere..not sure if it or a combination of methods may have helped reduce the insomnia time to 45minutes last night and brought on SP and vibrations..didn't transition to LD this time but fell asleep shortly after.

----------


## aquafox12

> 14 days and no lucids? You must be doing it wrong.



No, I meant for that night ^^;

----------


## aquafox12

Day 15

FA: 0
LD: 1

I can't control my stupid subconscious self from taking over once I'm lucid! D:

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> No, I meant for that night ^^;



Well, you should have a summed up ld/fa counter, like everyone has.

----------


## Matt1

*Day 37, 38, 39*

One good attempt and 2 partial attempts, no results.

*Day 40*

Another lucid dream and a false awakening. I did pretty bad, didn't stabilize at all, but that's my bad. Account: 13th Lucid Dream

*Nights of good attempts: 25 (15 more partial); Lucids: 10; FAs: 16; HIs: 2*

----------


## Matt1

*Day 41*

Two more lucid dreams and one more false awakening. Account: 14th Lucid Dream and 15th Lucid Dream

*Nights of good attempts: 26 (15 more partial); Lucids: 12; FAs: 17; HIs: 2*

----------


## Percent

I figured i should add my two cents. the SSILD has worked for me; i only used it once though. but my God did it work amazingly. the SSILD is actually how i had my first AP. every since that first time i did it i would AP naturally (it is kinda scary sometime to wake up and feel vibs outta the blue). one thing though about the way people seem to be using it: it seems like people are just throwing the SSILD into there WBTB technique. from what i read, you do the SSILD before bed and when you wake up after your normal dream cycle you will be in the phase state without doing anything. it's a self hypnosis method that continues after you fall asleep. so you really should be waking up into a strong SP state. I hope that helps. again, i found great results by just doing the simple hypnosis and nothing more. dont expect it to be harder than it is--mantras seem to help too :tongue2:   STAY LUCID!!!

----------


## Matt1

*Day 42-49*

I have not forgotten about this thread. I had some partial attempts, some days I was just attempting DEILD, and then I get the flu, which puts my efforts at LDs on hold so I can just sleep.

I think the last 4 good attempts I will try using the cycles as an anchor for DEILD.

*Nights of good attempts: 26 (17 more partial); Lucids: 12; FAs: 17; HIs: 2*

----------


## Cirvivor

This seems interesting though I am late to the party  :tongue2: 
Could someone explain(or provide a link to an explanation/tutorial):
-SSILD summary 
-What "FAs" are(just what it stands for would be sufficient.
EDIT:Nevermind I found it. I did a DV search and got nothing but google brought up a DV thread on the subject.  :tongue2:

----------


## Matt1

Still getting better and trying to get back the holding-still awakenings I need for DEILD. Man, I used to get those so easily and I didn't use most of them! But I did get lucid again and a couple more FAs too since I last posted here.

----------

I'm starting this tonight, I haven't been able to recall greatly but I'm not giving up LD.

__________________________________________________  ________________________

I didn't have a lucid dream nor a FA, less this entire morning has been one. I did the WBTB at around 1 am and I couldn't get my money to sleep. I felt my body spinning but anytime I got close to what I thought was a dream, I just awoke more. 

Any tips on keeping my mind calm while I let the the dream take me away?

----------


## PennyRoyal

I started this a few weeks ago, but decided to wait for April when I changed my tech. Tonight will be *Night 1.*

----------


## PennyRoyal

*Day 1*: Nothing

*Day 2*: 2 Lucids. (broke 3 week dry spell, PB for most lucids in one night)

*Score: 2 Nights, 1 Successful. (2 Lucid, 0 FA)*

----------


## PennyRoyal

*Day 3:* 1 Lucid

*Score: 3 Nights, 2 Successful (2 Lucid, 0 FA)*

Pretty awesome, Lucid twice in 2 days. Before this my best was about a week or two in between.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 4 and 5 No result

*Score: 5 Nights, 2 Successful (2 Lucid, 0 FA)*

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 6: 1 Lucid after Wbtb + SSILD

*Score: 6 Nights, 3 Successful, (3 Lucids, 0 FA)*

----------


## Sensei

Good job penny. This looks like the right method for you! If you have any questions just ask. What all are you doing besides SSILD?

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Good job penny. This looks like the right method for you! If you have any questions just ask. What all are you doing besides SSILD?



Being very meticulous about reminding myself of my goals nightly before bed in my dream journal. Remind myself of my goals through mantra for 10-15minutes or until I fall asleep. 

I'll do a WBTB after a natural awakening usually 4-6 hours after falling asleep and I stay up for 5-15 minutes depending how on how awake I start to feel. If I have the day off I'll get up make breakfast, maybe go run an errand or two come back and try to WILD which so far has always ended up with me falling asleep but I feel like I'm coming closer to a good transition.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Agh, I got behind in updating. 

Day 7, 8, 9, and 11 - No result
Day 10: 1 LD
*
Score: 11 Nights, 4 Successful (6 Lucids, 0 FA)*

----------


## Rozollo

PennyRoyale, this is a bit much to ask, but can you detail how you are doing the SSILD method. I want to see your take on it since you are getting very good results right out the gate.

----------


## PennyRoyal

> PennyRoyale, this is a bit much to ask, but can you detail how you are doing the SSILD method. I want to see your take on it since you are getting very good results right out the gate.



It's no problem. 

I don't use SSILD when I go to bed at night. I'll remind myself of my goals in my Dreamjournal and think about them when I go to sleep. I tend to wake up naturally around 2am, which for me is about 4 hours of sleep. 

When i get my natural awakening I use the bathroom if I need to, drink some water, etc.. No more than usually 5-10 minutes. When I try to do cycles without getting up I fall asleep before I can even finish the first one sometimes. I'll do 2-3 quick cycles, then 3 or 4 regular ones. 

When I'm done - sometimes I'll roll over and go to sleep, or I try to do all three parts of the cycle simultaneously until I fall asleep just because I find it makes me fall asleep pretty fast. 

I often get multiple natural awakenings during the night. I try to do this every time one of those occurs - but at least once a night.

----------


## Sensei

Really good job penny. Glad to see you sticking with this thread. I still SSILD, but only when I "feel" it. Very good technique.

----------


## fogelbise

> It's no problem. 
> 
> I don't use SSILD when I go to bed at night. I'll remind myself of my goals in my Dreamjournal and think about them when I go to sleep. I tend to wake up naturally around 2am, which for me is about 4 hours of sleep. 
> 
> When i get my natural awakening I use the bathroom if I need to, drink some water, etc.. No more than usually 5-10 minutes. When I try to do cycles without getting up I fall asleep before I can even finish the first one sometimes. I'll do 2-3 quick cycles, then 3 or 4 regular ones. 
> 
> When I'm done - sometimes I'll roll over and go to sleep, or I try to do all three parts of the cycle simultaneously until I fall asleep just because I find it makes me fall asleep pretty fast. 
> 
> I often get multiple natural awakenings during the night. I try to do this every time one of those occurs - but at least once a night.



PennyRoyal, may I ask if you were having trouble falling back to sleep and started doing all three simultaneously to help that? That is my one challenge with the method it seems to wake me up a lot but I did have success with it last night and had my first two false awakenings which were completely lucid instantly due to feeling a floating sensation and had a wonderful lucid dream! I did also tweak it a little bit after 6 short cycles(must have been super tired) I was already starting to get the mini dreams and started playing with those images and next thing I remember I had the false awakenings.

----------


## LetoDK

> Score: 11 Nights, 4 Successful (6 Lucids, 0 FA)[/B]



Those 6 lucids are from SSILD? :-) How effective do you consider SSILD compared to any other methods you like?

----------


## PennyRoyal

> PennyRoyal, may I ask if you were having trouble falling back to sleep and started doing all three simultaneously to help that? That is my one challenge with the method it seems to wake me up a lot but I did have success with it last night and had my first two false awakenings which were completely lucid instantly due to feeling a floating sensation and had a wonderful lucid dream! I did also tweak it a little bit after 6 short cycles(must have been super tired) I was already starting to get the mini dreams and started playing with those images and next thing I remember I had the false awakenings.



The first week I had trouble falling asleep, although now I have trouble completing a full cycle because I'm falling asleep pretty fast. Yes, I came up with 3 parts simultaneously to help me fall asleep. It seems to help.

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Those 6 lucids are from SSILD? :-) How effective do you consider SSILD compared to any other methods you like?



Yea from SSILD. 

Last month I used MILD and had 5 total I think? I had those 6 the first week of april using SSILD. I'd say it's been effective for me

----------


## LetoDK

Thanks for the reply PennyRoyal  :smiley:

----------


## PennyRoyal

I had some company this past weekend and didn't attempt SSILD, im not going to count those days. 

Day 12 and 13 - 1 very short lucid both nights

13 Nights, 6 successful (8 Lucids, 0 FA) 

Still havn't noticed any of those infamous False awakenings.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 14: 1 Lucid, 1 FA
Day 15: No success

*Score: 15 Nights, 7 Successful (9 Lucid, 1 FA)*

----------


## MrOMGWTF

> Day 14: 1 Lucid, 1 FA
> Day 15: No success
> 
> *Score: 15 Nights, 7 Successful (9 Lucid, 1 FA)*



You have a success rate of 46%  :wink2: 
Keep it up!

----------


## PennyRoyal

Days 16, 17, 18 no success.
*
18 Nights, 7 Successful (9 Lucid, 1 FA)*

----------


## fogelbise

> Day 14: 1 Lucid, 1 FA
> Day 15: No success
> 
> *Score: 15 Nights, 7 Successful (9 Lucid, 1 FA)*



I am glad that you are so diligent in your 30 day test and to see the success you have had! I have had some success with it but now only try it when I am off or on weekends but initially jumped straight into it almost immediately upon my return to lucid dreaming(but had trouble getting back to sleep). I have recently decided to go back to "the basics" of awareness(not so basic or easy) and recall and only try SSILD when I can. It obviously works well for all skill levels and it does seem like a great method to quickly get many beginners to their first LD as well but I imagine it takes additional effort to sustain continual LDs.

Edit: Was your false awakening lucid? It is interesting that you had your first FA with this method right after noticing that you were not noticing FAs in the post just before that. I wonder if that is what happened with my FA, perhaps being more aware of that possibility and then recognizing it.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 19 - Nada

19 Nights, 7 Successful (9 Lucid, 1 FA)

----------


## PennyRoyal

> I am glad that you are so diligent in your 30 day test and to see the success you have had! I have had some success with it but now only try it when I am off or on weekends but initially jumped straight into it almost immediately upon my return to lucid dreaming(but had trouble getting back to sleep). I have recently decided to go back to "the basics" of awareness(not so basic or easy) and recall and only try SSILD when I can. It obviously works well for all skill levels and it does seem like a great method to quickly get many beginners to their first LD as well but I imagine it takes additional effort to sustain continual LDs.
> 
> Edit: Was your false awakening lucid? It is interesting that you had your first FA with this method right after noticing that you were not noticing FAs in the post just before that. I wonder if that is what happened with my FA, perhaps being more aware of that possibility and then recognizing it.



Thanks, browsing through this thread there aren't a ton of people who stuck to it for the entire 30 days so I wanted to leave a good testimonial so to speak. Nothing wrong with returning to basics, I actually chose SSILD this month because it seemed really.. well.. basic lol. I do the cycles during awakenings I have in the night, I wouldnt say I'm up longer than 10-15 minutes. If you're worried about losing sleep maybe go to bed a little early to make up for it. I had some trouble falling asleep the first week, I think it was just from the excitement of something new. I have to stay up longer now because I fall asleep in the middle of the first cycle sometimes. 

Hmm, I checked my DJ and it doesn't seem like I wrote about it.. For the life of me I can't remember it right now either. I didn't catch that I was in an FA though, I remember being disappointed that I didn't catch it to get lucid.

----------


## Sensei

Haha. Yeah, i stopped at like day 12 or something.  :tongue2:  I still use it on occasion. It seems to be working well for you. Keep up the good work.

----------


## fogelbise

I had success with SSILD over the weekend again. I did the 6 short cycles normally and then did all 3 parts of the cycles at the same time as PennyRoyal mentioned and that seems to help me. Waited out vibrations and next thing I knew I was lucid in a dream with flying. I took off flying before stabilizing so I landed and stabilized somewhat, saw a deceased loved one pass by but couldn't find them again, then took off flying again. Trying to take off right away seemed to create a weird dream and may have shortened it but it was still a nice length.

Edit: I read it suggested all the time, I got to try to get to sleep earlier but life currently won't let me. (Some) weekends are my sanctuary for now.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Havn't been able to use the last few days. Havn't forgot about updating. Will continue tonight.

----------


## fogelbise

No worries. Your progress updates are much appreciated!

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 20 - False Awakening that turned into a very brief lucid

20 Nights, 8 Successful (10 Lucid, 2 FA)

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 21 - Brief Lucid, 

21 Nights, 9 Successful, (11 Lucid, 2 FA)

Sorry about the gap in updates, been out of town. Back in business.

----------


## fogelbise

Good to see you back!! I had no luck this weekend. I had a lucid 1 week ago. Not sure if it was my half-hearted SSILD cycles (too tired;  I usually only try on the weekends) or setting my intentions before bed..either way, it was nice.

----------


## Denholm

Hi everyone, this will be my first ever post on DreamViews! I've been visiting these forums for years but have only recently started to get serious about lucid dreaming again. The reason for this is that I've just started a PhD on lucid dreaming techniques!

This SSILD technique has got me quite excited since many people seem to be having great success with it. I've decided to join in on the fun and try it myself as well. I probably won't make it to 30 attempts any time soon (because I'm experimenting with a range of techniques), but I plan to give it at least 10 attempts within a month or two. I've already tried it twice and I'll continue to post my results here.

*2 Nights, 0 Successful, (0 Lucid, 0 FA)*

I'd be very curious to hear what people think about SSILD in comparison to other well-known techniques (especially MILD). More effective? Less so?

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 22 - No results

22 Nights, 9 Successful (11 Lucids, 2 FA) (~41%)

----------


## PennyRoyal

> This SSILD technique has got me quite excited since many people seem to be having great success with it. I've decided to join in on the fun and try it myself as well. I probably won't make it to 30 attempts any time soon (because I'm experimenting with a range of techniques), but I plan to give it at least 10 attempts within a month or two. I've already tried it twice and I'll continue to post my results here.



Welcome to DV Denholm.  :ClouDing around: 

What kind of results are you looking for that you are using a bunch of different techniques? How are you supposed to tell which ones are more effective if you keep changing it up on yourself? If you want my opinion I'd say stick with a technique for about a month and then switch it up.[/quote]





> I'd be very curious to hear what people think about SSILD in comparison to other well-known techniques (especially MILD). More effective? Less so?



Personally, for me SSILD has been much more effective than MILD. I used MILD for about 2 months and yielded about 5-6 Lucids. I switched to SSILD and got 4-5 in my first week, I've been averaging about 1-2 a week since then.

----------


## Denholm

Thanks for the welcome PennyRoyal  ::D: 





> How are you supposed to tell which ones are more effective if you keep changing it up on yourself?



For my PhD research I will be randomly allocating participants to one of three groups, which will all involve a different technique. I'm hoping to have somewhere between 50 and 100 participants who will all be naive to lucid dreaming practices. At this stage (before I run my first study) I'm just looking for ideas and also experimenting on myself. For experimenting with myself, I'm trying about 5 different technique and drug combinations. I'm cycling through these combinations (rather than sticking with just one) for two main reasons:

1. I'm interesting in teaching people who know nothing about LDs how to have them. By constantly changing my own technique, I'm hoping I can simulate these people a little more closely.

2. I don't want to confuse the effects of the drugs I'm using with the effects of greater familiarity with the technique. For example, if I did SSILD for 30 days I'd probably be better at it by the end than I was at the start. Then, if I did another 30 days using SSILD with Galantamine+Choline Bitartrate, and if my average success rate was higher than the 30 days with SSILD alone, it would be hard to tell if this was truly due to the drug or just due me being generally better at SSILD.

That's very interesting that you find SSILD more effective than MILD! I'm very interested to see how this thread progresses!

----------


## Sensei

> Thanks for the welcome PennyRoyal 
> 
> 
> 
> For my PhD research I will be randomly allocating participants to one of three groups, which will all involve a different technique. I'm hoping to have somewhere between 50 and 100 participants who will all be naive to lucid dreaming practices. At this stage (before I run my first study) I'm just looking for ideas and also experimenting on myself. For experimenting with myself, I'm trying about 5 different technique and drug combinations. I'm cycling through these combinations (rather than sticking with just one) for two main reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm interesting in teaching people who know nothing about LDs how to have them. By constantly changing my own technique, I'm hoping I can simulate these people a little more closely.
> 
> 2. I don't want to confuse the effects of the drugs I'm using with the effects of greater familiarity with the technique. For example, if I did SSILD for 30 days I'd probably be better at it by the end than I was at the start. Then, if I did another 30 days using SSILD with Galantamine+Choline Bitartrate, and if my average success rate was higher than the 30 days with SSILD alone, it would be hard to tell if this was truly due to the drug or just due me being generally better at SSILD.
> ...



Sounds like you are just gonna be wasting your time. Consistency is more important am than any drug. You won't be LDing unless you get a random LD that way. (Random LD is an LD you get without a tech, normally comes when you stop LDing for a while, but also happens to people practicing incorrectly). Check out this thread:
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...important.html

Supplements and techniques aren't on anyone's list

----------


## Denholm

Thank you for the link - I am still looking for ideas and the thread you linked for me looks like a gold-mine of information.





> Sounds like you are just gonna be wasting your time. Consistency is more important am than any drug. You won't be LDing unless you get a random LD that way [...] Supplements and techniques aren't on anyone's list



I appreciate what you're saying here, and I suspect that some people may think that I'm looking for unrealistic short-cuts. I don't want to go into *too* much depth justifying my research because that would be off topic. However, I would point out that for lucid dreaming to be a viable therapeutic tool within clinical psychology, it is important to make lucid dreaming as accessible to novices as possible. If someone presents with PTSD or some other issue, it isn't very practical to ask them to take up meditation AND do regular reality checks through the day AND spend half an hour (or more) every day on a dream journal AND maintain all these things (or some other combination) for weeks or (more likely) months. If psychotherapists can't show people how to have LDs within a few attempts, they probably won't try to show them at all. Some of the people in this very thread are reporting success rates nearing the 50% mark with SSILD - thus my interest in this relatively new technique.

----------


## PennyRoyal

> I appreciate what you're saying here, and I suspect that some people may think that I'm looking for unrealistic short-cuts. I don't want to go into *too* much depth justifying my research because that would be off topic. However, I would point out that for lucid dreaming to be a viable therapeutic tool within clinical psychology, it is important to make lucid dreaming as accessible to novices as possible. If someone presents with PTSD or some other issue, it isn't very practical to ask them to take up meditation AND do regular reality checks through the day AND spend half an hour (or more) every day on a dream journal AND maintain all these things (or some other combination) for weeks or (more likely) months.



I guess you are going to find out, but I honestly think if you throw a technique like SSILD at a novice lucid dreamer it will most likely amount to nothing unless it's a random lucid. The purpose of the dream journal is to improve/retain dream -recall- which is CRUCIAL. You can have 10 lucids a week but it doesn't really make a bit of difference to you if you don't remember them when you wake up. 

My success rate is nearly 50%, but I spend a lot of time maintaining my recall and awareness/reality check exercices throughout the day. I had an explosion of success at the beginning of my SSILD trial, but there was a competition here on Dreamviews (recalled dreams, tasks while lucid, etc.. = points) during that time and I was very excited for it - which really set my intention. 





> If psychotherapists can't show people how to have LDs within a few attempts, they probably won't try to show them at all. Some of the people in this very thread are reporting success rates nearing the 50% mark with SSILD - thus my interest in this relatively new technique.



It's very possible that you won't be able to. It really depends person to person. People that seek out Lucid dreaming in their personal time struggle to have their first lucid for weeks, sometimes months. It took me personally about 6 weeks, but there are members on Dreamviews that registered the same week as I did and still havn't had their first lucid (16 weeks).

----------


## Sensei

> Thank you for the link - I am still looking for ideas and the thread you linked for me looks like a gold-mine of information.
> 
> I appreciate what you're saying here, and I suspect that some people may think that I'm looking for unrealistic short-cuts. I don't want to go into *too* much depth justifying my research because that would be off topic. However, I would point out that for lucid dreaming to be a viable therapeutic tool within clinical psychology, it is important to make lucid dreaming as accessible to novices as possible. If someone presents with PTSD or some other issue, it isn't very practical to ask them to take up meditation AND do regular reality checks through the day AND spend half an hour (or more) every day on a dream journal AND maintain all these things (or some other combination) for weeks or (more likely) months. If psychotherapists can't show people how to have LDs within a few attempts, they probably won't try to show them at all. Some of the people in this very thread are reporting success rates nearing the 50% mark with SSILD - thus my interest in this relatively new technique.



Time spent on LDing per day: 7 hours and 50 minutes of sleep, 10 minutes of meditating while laying in bed = 8 hours. I don't DJ, I don't do RCs (unless I feel like it,  :tongue2:  It raises my LDing rate slightly, but not enough to do unless I am on a slump, I do those every time I look at a watch or something. Good to change them up and pick something different every time).

SSILD does seem to be pretty good. I don't think that it is all that cosmic iron says with the "Hypnosis" and all. I think it is a WBTB paired with awareness of your senses, a very good tech if you ask me. WBTB raises awareness, vividness, and recall.

Anyways. 100 is probably the number you are looking for here. 100 LDs till you have the control, stability, and awareness to set up a situation that would fix a psychological disorder, I am gonna PM you a link that should give you a good idea of what type of psychological experiments one can run when LDing. 

BUT!!! PTSD normally involves night terrors.  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  That is the #1 for making people lucid without a tech. IF you add a small tech to it, you can easily get lucid during nightmares. When you look through intro threads you will see "I learned how to wake myself up when in nightmares when I was a kid.", "I had constant nightmares when I was a kid and then I fought off the monster and realized I was dreaming.", and "I realized I was dreaming and the monster just disappeared." over and over and over again. During nightmares you normally know in the back of your mind that you are dreaming and if it gets too bad you normally wake yourself up. If it is PTSD you simply have to add any number of techs and it should be easy. Recurring dreams are the best dream sign in the world, have them visualize it and imagine themselves realizing they are dreaming, have them repeat as a mantra "When I see **** I will realize i am dreaming.", or any tech really and it should make them realize they are dreaming within a week. It is a gift/curse. I think you should check that out closely.  :smiley: 

I made that thread hoping people would leave gifts of knowledge on there, it has a lot of good things to review when looking through LDing. A lot of people with more LDs than me on there.

----------


## CosmicIron

> Thank you for the link - I am still looking for ideas and the thread you linked for me looks like a gold-mine of information.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate what you're saying here, and I suspect that some people may think that I'm looking for unrealistic short-cuts. I don't want to go into *too* much depth justifying my research because that would be off topic. However, I would point out that for lucid dreaming to be a viable therapeutic tool within clinical psychology, it is important to make lucid dreaming as accessible to novices as possible. If someone presents with PTSD or some other issue, it isn't very practical to ask them to take up meditation AND do regular reality checks through the day AND spend half an hour (or more) every day on a dream journal AND maintain all these things (or some other combination) for weeks or (more likely) months. If psychotherapists can't show people how to have LDs within a few attempts, they probably won't try to show them at all. Some of the people in this very thread are reporting success rates nearing the 50% mark with SSILD - thus my interest in this relatively new technique.



I can't agree with you more. The very goal of SSILD is to make lucid dream induction accessible to everyone. I found that combining supplements with SSILD can produce much higher success rate and more stable/wilder lucid dreams. It is a combo I'd recommend to anyone, novice or pro. Good luck with your research!

----------


## Nicho

Ok, so I've read a couple of posts today that have mentioned SSILD, yet try as I have, I can't find any posts on what it actually entails or indeed even stands for. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, I don't know, but you have peaked my interest. Just for the noobs out there -ME- would you please explain how I go about practising SSILD...? Thanks in advance.

Nicho...!

----------


## Denholm

Nicho, I tried to post a link to the most up-to-date SSILD tutorial but apparently I need to be a member for a few extra days before I can post links! I think you'd find it in a previous post in this thread (not sure exactly where though).





> I found that combining supplements with SSILD can produce much higher success rate and more stable/wilder lucid dreams.



CosmicIron, are there any supplements that you have found to be especially effective in combination with SSILD?

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 23 - FA, didn't catch it for a lucid

Day 24 - 1 Lucid 

*24 Nights, 10 Successful (12 Lucid, 2 FA)*

----------


## Denholm

Tried SSILD again last night. No LD, but I did (again) find myself in a subsequent dream talking to dream characters about lucid dreaming. I also have a memory of thinking I was nearly in a dream after doing SSILD and trying to rub my hands to stabilize the dream. I *think* I ended up rubbing my hands in real life and assuming I wasn't asleep. I don't remember what happened next but I think I entered a non-lucid dream fairly quickly. 

I feel that the SSILD technique serves as a kind of "bridge" between waking consciousness and the dream world in a way that other non-WILD techniques do not seem to do. At least in my own (very limited) subjective experience so far. Very interesting technique!

*3 Nights, 0 Successful (0 Lucid, 0 FA)*

----------


## VagalTone

> Ok, so I've read a couple of posts today that have mentioned SSILD, yet try as I have, I can't find any posts on what it actually entails or indeed even stands for. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough, I don't know, but you have peaked my interest. Just for the noobs out there -ME- would you please explain how I go about practising SSILD...? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Nicho...!



Hi !

this is the original revised tutorial  of SSILD.  


If you get insomnia from it,  you can ckeck cosmiciron's tips but also check out this book  (page 254, 255, 256 but preferably the whole chapter 3)


Lucid Wishes  ::dreaming::

----------


## CosmicIron

> Nicho, I tried to post a link to the most up-to-date SSILD tutorial but apparently I need to be a member for a few extra days before I can post links! I think you'd find it in a previous post in this thread (not sure exactly where though).
> 
> 
> 
> CosmicIron, are there any supplements that you have found to be especially effective in combination with SSILD?



The most effective so far is galantamine and alpha GPC combo. Basically you get up after 4 hours of sleep, take the supplements and immediately go back to bed. Perform a few SSILD cycles -- don't do too many because you don't want to wait till the supplements cross the blood brain barrier which may cause insomnia. This should set up the stage for a wild experience an hour or two later. Make sure you RC upon each subsequent awakening because you will be having FAs like crazy. The nice thing about this combo is that you don't have to spend a long time to try to induce a WILD. Traditionally after taking these supplements you need to spend a long time doing relaxation and other WILD techniques, and they only become effective after the supplements begin to work. This process can take more than an hour and you often risk not being able to fall back to sleep. With SSILD you only need to spend between 5-10 minutes. You may feel this is too short and want to repeat the cycles more. Don't! The supplements are your fuel and SSILD the key. You start the engine and let it roll. Don't want to crank it all the times right?  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicIron

> Tried SSILD again last night. No LD, but I did (again) find myself in a subsequent dream talking to dream characters about lucid dreaming. I also have a memory of thinking I was nearly in a dream after doing SSILD and trying to rub my hands to stabilize the dream. I *think* I ended up rubbing my hands in real life and assuming I wasn't asleep. I don't remember what happened next but I think I entered a non-lucid dream fairly quickly. 
> 
> I feel that the SSILD technique serves as a kind of "bridge" between waking consciousness and the dream world in a way that other non-WILD techniques do not seem to do. At least in my own (very limited) subjective experience so far. Very interesting technique!
> 
> *3 Nights, 0 Successful (0 Lucid, 0 FA)*



I think your observation is correct. There is one especially interesting observation based on my personal experience which supports what you say. it usually goes like this: I woke up some time later from doing SSILD. Reality checked and I was not in a dream. I could no longer utilize the split seconds to perform DEILD or similar tricks because I have physically moved around quit a bit. At this point, I would fully relax the back of my head, allowing it to sink into the pillow, and begin to shift my "focus point of self-awareness" (don't bother looking it up, it's my own "invention" LOL). This would often result in immediate vibrations, ringing sounds, and so on. Even without those, I can usually shift to a different phase easily and quickly. I have done this sort of phase shifting for years and it is possible for me to shift from fully awakened state to dreams within seconds. However, this is still rare and difficult to achieve. On the other hand, with SSILD as the warmup, this stunt can be accomplished every single time! I cannot help but think that SSILD did something that seems to weaken the bound of our physical reality.

----------


## Nicho

> Nicho, I tried to post a link to the most up-to-date SSILD tutorial but apparently I need to be a member for a few extra days before I can post links! I think you'd find it in a previous post in this thread (not sure exactly where though).



That's ok, I found the technique tutorial. I tried it before bed - against your advice - and I immediately felt the room starting to spin, but then I just woke up.
The next night, I tried a WBTB with SSILD, but I may have stayed up to late to make it effective. I am going to stick with this one, joint venture with WBTB, I will of course post and results, good or bad as per usual.

Thanks,

Nicho...!

N.b. Heres a link to an SSILD tutorial that may shed some light on the matter, hope it help. If CosmicIron has any problems, PM me and I'll remove it right away.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Day 25&26 no Lucid 

*26 Nights, 10 Successful (12 Lucid, 2 FA)*

----------


## PennyRoyal

Havnt been using SSILD last few days, but I did last night with success. I actually had a handful of FA's (3) last night as well. 

27 Nights, 11 Successful, (13 Lucid, 5 FA)

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Sounds like you are just gonna be wasting your time. Consistency is more important am than any drug. You won't be LDing unless you get a random LD that way. (Random LD is an LD you get without a tech, normally comes when you stop LDing for a while, but also happens to people practicing incorrectly). Check out this thread:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...important.html
> 
> Supplements and techniques aren't on anyone's list



^this is so crucial. Lack of results is caused by lack of the fundamentals of lucid dreaming, not doing techniques 'wrong'. This is not to say that techniques don't train in the fundamentals, but they are ancillary.

----------


## NyxCC

Those results are so impressive, I wonder why I still haven't started incorporating this tech in my disorganized ld approach. My disorganized approach? Yeah, that's probaly the reason.  ::D:  Have to work on that!  :tongue2: 

Good job, Penny, keep it up!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you Penny! Almost to day 30...mixed feelings as I look forward to your updates on this technique.

Seems to have been an effective induction technique for me and many others...but yes, you still need the fundamentals to make real strides(especially with PTSD I would think) unless you are some kind of natural.

----------


## PennyRoyal

I completed the 30 days, No success the last three days.

*Final Score:

30 Nights - 11 Lucid occurrences, 13 Lucid Dreams total* (5 False Awakenings)

----------


## fogelbise

> I completed the 30 days, No success the last three days.
> 
> *Final Score:
> 
> 30 Nights - 11 Lucid occurrences, 13 Lucid Dreams total* (5 False Awakenings)



Nice job Penny!!  :smiley:

----------


## PennyRoyal

Trying to get back into the swing of things. This test worked really well for me last time, going to take another shot at it and see if I can improve from last time.

I havn't had a lucid since September. We'll see how things go this time around. Tonight will be night 1.

----------


## VagalTone

One major problem i had while doing SSILD was falling asleep too soon. Since i discovered this, it has become more effective. So i keep my forearm upright until i finish ssild.

----------


## Sensei

> One major problem i had while doing SSILD was falling asleep too soon. Since i discovered this, it has become more effective. So i keep my forearm upright until i finish ssild.



Doesn't it say that if you asleep too soon to just stay awake longer? General WBTB rules will apply to this.  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

With WBTB i have more dificulty falling asleep and it takes more willpower. And with this trick you can stay on the edge of sleep wich i think is a good thing to learn. But WBTB is good too, no question.

----------


## PennyRoyal

When I first started doing SSILD, I think the excitement of having a lucid made it difficult for me to fall asleep. After the first week I was falling asleep pretty easily before I could finish the cycles. I do 2-3 fast cycles that I know I can complete, then I'll move onto doing slower cycles until I pass out. But any way, this tech seems to really do the trick for me. I havn't been lucid in a dream since Labor Day weekend (September) - I had two last night.

*Night 1 - No FA, 2 Lucid.*

Total: 1 Night, 0 FA, 2 Lucid 

Journal Entry

----------


## PennyRoyal

Night 2 - No Fa, No Lucid

Total: 2 Nights, 0 FA, 2 Lucid

----------


## ZippLord47

I usually have 75-80% success with SSILD it s my favourite method

----------


## Sensei

> I usually have 75-80% success with SSILD it s my favourite method



So with this you have about 5 and 1/2 LDs a week?

I don't really use, I use my own variation of SSILD. Taking the parts that make me lucid more often. Dropping what is useless for me, and adapting it all together into my own technique.

----------


## LouaiB

I think I'll do a 30 day test. Just gotta figure out if I can do an hour WBTB(It's much better for my awareness. I would easily fall asleep and be more aware, or it doesn't work that way? Is it just the effect of the long WBTB?)

----------


## Zyangur

Going to start this tonight. Ill stay updated with my results  :wink2:

----------


## LouaiB

Attempts: 1
FA:0
Lucids:0

----------


## Denholm

> I don't really use, I use my own variation of SSILD. Taking the parts that make me lucid more often. Dropping what is useless for me, and adapting it all together into my own technique.



Can you expand on this? I'm curious as to what you find most helpful...

----------


## Sensei

Denholm! Check the link in my signaute! It has all I do in it. Not sure if I answered that questions, but it should be under SSILD if you CTL + F it on the page.

----------


## Zyangur

*Day 1 and 2*
Lucids: 0
FA: 0

Last night was technically Day 3 but I forgot about doing SSILD. For the first two days, I fell asleep in the first cycle of it, so I need to stay up later. I think i'm going to skip it tonight too unless I wake up naturally because I'm pretty tired and need to catch up on sleep because school...

----------


## BoxcarRacer

Wow, there's so much success in this thread, I have to try it too. I'll start posting my progress here tomorrow too. Wish me luck!

Day 1
Attempts: 0
LDs: 0
FAs: 0

Last night I tried to wake up at 3 am to attempt SSILD, but I fell asleep before I was able to start.

----------


## LouaiB

I have to bail guys! I found that MILD+WBTB is perfect night exercises for me sooooo.........

----------


## BoxcarRacer

Day 2

Attempts: 1
LDs: 0
FAs: 0

Last night I woke up at 3am, went to the bathroom, drank a glass of apple juice and then went back to bed to do the cycles. During the slow cycles I noticed that I was getting distracted a lot by random thoughts, but I finished the cycles. After that I tried to fall asleep, but it took a while and I had no lucids.

----------


## MarineRecon

Hey I'm back from a long hiatus and will finally have a consistent sleep schedule! Right before I left I was experimenting with this method so that is where I will pick up again. Last night I tried this for

*Day 1*

Attempts: 1
LDs: 0
FAs:0

I woke up after 4 hours of sleep. Was too lazy to actually get out of bed for WBTB and fell asleep prematurely. Will try again tonight with hopefully better results!

----------


## LouaiB

Ok I couldn't WILD so I tried SSILD last night.
I know I stopped, but I got a result so I thought it would be good to post here:
1 attempt, 1 FA, 0 LD

----------


## MarineRecon

*Day 2*

Attempts: 2
LDs: 0
FAs: 0

So I tried again last night aaannnddd I didn't get outta bed. I have no idea my logical brain just shuts off. Its not really due to laziness but I think I will change the alarm tone to trumpets to get me going. Also forgot to RC after I tried and I had a hard time falling back asleep so that might have possibly been a FA but I'm not positive though!

----------


## Memm

I like the idea behind SSILD so I'm going to do this 30 day thing.

Started 4 days ago but I'm only going to count from yesterday because the conditions for the other two days were horrible and I doubt any technique would have worked.

*Day 1:*

No difference, dreams same as usual.


*Day 2:*

- SSILD induced WILD - very smooth and fast transition into a dream, as a WILD technique I would rate 10/10
- Other dreams same as always no change in vividness, content or anything else.


Attempts: 2
WILDs: 1
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## Memm

*Day 3:*

No effect.


*Day 4:*

Bad night, couldn't sleep properly after WBTB, stayed up for a couple of hours and then went back to bed, fell asleep but SSILD had no effect.



Attempts: 4
WILDs: 1
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## SnorlaxDreamer

Sounds like a good experience. I'll keep an eye out for this, and probably participate myself. I'll report in!

----------


## Memm

Day 5:

No effect.


Day 6:

I kept falling asleep at the start of the SSILD, but I think this is actually a good thing, just need to strike a balance now between alert enough to do SSILD and sleepy enough to actually fall asleep in whatever sense-awareness state of mind SSILD tries to achieve.



Attempts: 6
WILDs: 1
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## Memm

*Day 7:*

Nada. I'm a bit disappointed so far, my dreams are exactly the same as always, I expected at least one FA. Starting to wonder if the FAs are just because people are told the technique is supposed to produce them and it becomes a placebo effect. Oh well, will keep trying.


*Day 8:*

Got ~4 hours of sleep so not a good night.



Attempts: 8
WILDs: 1
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## Memm

*Day 9:*

Don't think this was a good night, I had a half-dream (it was around 3.5 hours of sleep so it was half-thoughts / half-dreaming) where I was dreaming/thinking about SSILD.  ::huh2::  The rest of the night was uneventful.


*Day 10:*

Missed a couple of opportunities for SSILD because I fell asleep too quickly, the two biggest killers of the technique seem to be falling asleep before really getting started and not being able to fall asleep from doing too many repetitions.



Attempted Nights: 9
Total Attempts: ~15
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.6
WILDs: 1
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0


PS: fixed my attempts count to be more precise about what I'm doing.

----------


## Memm

*Day 11:*

Tried SSILD once this night but I was quite sleepy so it was half-arsed, had some normal dreams.


*Day 12:*

Not much sleep so not a good night for this.



Attempted Nights: 10
Total Attempts: ~16
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.6
WILDs: 1
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0


Last few days haven't been too good sleep wise, will try to resume with more energy tomorrow!

----------


## Memm

*Day 13:*

I was entering a WILD from SSILD but I decided to stop that and turned over to go to sleep and see if I could manage to get a DILD instead. Dreams were normal the rest of the night, it doesn't seem like SSILD is having any effect on my dreams whatsoever. =[


*Day 14:*

Fell asleep during WBTB so no SSILD today.



Attempted Nights: 11
Total Attempts: ~17
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.5
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## Memm

*Day 15:*

Not much sleep no attempt.


*Day 16:*

Woke up from a really long dream (probably due to the lack of sleep the night before), feel asleep after about 2 cycles of SSILD, nothing to note the rest of the night.



Attempted Nights: 12
Total Attempts: ~18
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.5
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## Memm

Day 17:

Possibly an FA although I'm not sure, felt like a sort of half-awake / half-dreaming state, possibly an FA that I was "dreaming" in? Not sure if I should count it as an FA, I'll put it under "Other".


Day 18:

No attempt, slept through the whole night.



Attempted Nights: 13
Total Attempts: ~19
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.5
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0
Other: 1

----------


## Memm

Day 19:

No attempt.


Day 20:

3 or 4 quick cycles and 3 or 4 long cycles after a natural wake up during the night, no effect on rest of the night.



Attempted Nights: 14
Total Attempts: ~20
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.4
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 0
FAs: 0
Other: 1

----------


## fogelbise

> Day 17:
> 
>  Possibly an FA although I'm not sure, felt like a sort of half-awake / half-dreaming state, possibly an FA that I was "dreaming" in? Not sure if I should count it as an FA, I'll put it under "Other".



I just wanted to note that the FA's are very hard to catch. Sometimes an FA rolls into a regular dream and you don't remember the transition or you think that you just woke up in between dreams when you really just had an FA (in some cases) if you remember the FA at all. You can also have an FA that you are lying in bed and you start doing the cycles again within the dream. It is always good to have a motionless RC in your arsenal. It took me months before I realized that some of my awakenings or wakefulness were FAs.

----------


## Memm

I'm pretty confident in my FA catching abilities, almost all of my awakenings after SSILD were at the end of dreams and they were real awakenings.

Speaking of FAs I did have another semi-FA this morning that rolled into a weird dream, I say semi because it turned into a proper unconscious dream in just a couple seconds.



==================================================  ==================================



*Day 21:*

Woke up after 5 hours of sleep naturally (I wanted to but didn't set an alarm, power of intention yay), did SSILD on my back at least 4 long cycles, tried to fall asleep on my back but too uncomfortable, turned over into my natural position and fell asleep. Woke up from one of those bathroom dreams after a really tiny FA. I would more likely attribute this FA to needing to go the bathroom rather than SSILD, but I'll mark it down.




Attempted Nights: 15
Total Attempts: ~21
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.4
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 0
FAs: 1
Other: 1

----------


## Memm

Day 22:

No attempt.

Day 23:

Fell asleep at the start of SSILD.



Attempted Nights: 16
Total Attempts: ~21
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.3
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 0
FAs: 1
Other: 1

----------


## antoiaOLD

Mind if I join? I've been focusing on SSILD lately, because it seems to boost my awareness somewhat. I'll count tonight as Night 1.

----------


## Memm

*Day 24:*

Woke up from a nightmarish dream, did a few quick SSILD cycles followed by I think 1 long one before I fell asleep. Had one of my normal imagination dreams but at the end of it it turned more realistic and I was sitting in the front seat of a car with somebody driving me somewhere, suddenly they started breaking all the road rules which was weird because normally they were a good driver and when the car drove up on top of a line of cars at a traffic light I thought "what the hell are you doing! This has to be a dream!" and then I almost face palmed because "duh!" I did a reality check just to make sure and woke up!

But wait it wasn't a real wake up, it was an FA, everything was hyper realistic but my room wasn't quite right, I got up and stabilised but once I walked out of the room it destabilised very quickly and I woke up for real after about half a minute. Probably because I didn't have much REM left since I was already dreaming for a decent 30 ish minutes before this point.

I did SSILD after two more wake ups after that but the rest of my dreams were normal.

Since I can't say if it was SSILD related here are a couple of other things I was doing that day:

I was "feeling the ground" as I walked most of the day, very in tune with my feet (this is a meditation but also a tai chi chuan thing)Before I went to bed I was reading on the forums about punishment induced lucid dreams and I thought it was pretty funny so I thought if I didn't get a DILD tonight I would have to eat an olive in the morning (I hate olives), I wasn't very serious about it but just the thought of having to do that did leave an impression. I also thought I'd have ice cream if I did DILD.

At the moment I don't think SSILD itself really causes FAs or DILDs, I think it's basically the same as the 61 point relaxation technique where you move your awareness through 61 points of the body, except here you move your awareness through just 3, the effect is the same though, it just gives the mind something to work on so that it stops flapping in the wind and becomes more focused and relaxed.

Anyway I'm eating ice cream right now. =P


Attempted Nights: 17
Total Attempts: ~24
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.4
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 1
FAs: 1
Other: 1

----------


## antoiaOLD

Day 1:

Did a few quick SSILD cycles before sleeping. Woke up four times over the course of the night and did SSILD every time before going back to sleep, but kept losing focus during cycles, and had trouble falling back asleep. Not sure if my recent awakenings are due to SSILD, but usually I only wake up once or twice per night. No LDs, not very good recall.

Attempts: 1
LDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## Memm

Day 25:

No attempt or nothing worth mentioning.

Day 26:

Fell asleep after one cycle, I've probably been relaxing a bit too much while doing them.



Attempted Nights: 18
Total Attempts: ~24
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.3
WILDs: 2
DILDs: 1
FAs: 1
Other: 1

----------


## Memm

*Day 27:*

I woke up after about 5.5 to 6 hours of sleep naturally and was really sleepy, as I was falling asleep I started doing SSILD but my mind wandered a couple of times and I was afraid that I would fall asleep like yesterday, so I forced my concentration on the cycles and stopped any wanderings as soon as they arose. I did 3 quick cycles and after that I'm not sure how many long cycles, I think maybe just 1 complete cycle because the other times my mind wandered in the middle of it. It went something like *eyes....* *random thoughts* *kill random thoughts* *eyes....* *hearing....* *almost fell asleep* *eyes....* (50s) *hearing.....*(30s) *body.....* (20s), although it was very mixed up.

While I was busy concentrating I already transitioned into a dream, it must have happened sometime during the long cycle and I was still trying to SSILD for another few minutes before realising I was already dreaming. I ended up chaining 2 or 3 LDs (wake up, stay still, fall back into LD) and had about an hour's worth of LDing, each time I chained back the LD was more stable.

I feel this experience is quite repeatable and didn't feel like a one off, might even be possible to do it every night. Also I'm counting it as a WILD, although that distinction is only clear to me because I was aware of the whole thing, if you fall asleep while doing the cycles and then jerk into awareness during the dream because you're still focused on SSILD you might think it's a DILD or FA.



Attempted Nights: 19
Total Attempts: ~25
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.3
WILDs: 3
DILDs: 1
FAs: 1
Other: 1

----------


## Memm

Day 28:

Fell asleep before I could SSILD.

Day 29:

4 hours of sleep so no attempt.



Attempted Nights: 20
Total Attempts: ~25
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.2
WILDs: 3
DILDs: 1
FAs: 1
Other: 1

----------


## Memm

Day 30:

I was planning on repeating day 27 today but unfortunately I was pretty tired and couldn't keep my concentration up and fell asleep, easily fixed by staying up a bit longer in the future.

30 day experiment over!

Wooooh!  ::yddd:: 

In the next week or so I will try to fix the last little issues and hopefully I'll be able to repeat day 27 any night I want, after I get to that point I'll write up exactly what I ended up doing and how I think SSILD works.



Attempted Nights: 21
Total Attempts: ~25
Average Attempts per Night: ~1.2
WILDs: 3
DILDs: 1
FAs: 1
Other: 1

----------


## CursedSeraphim

I'll start journaling my attempts as well
Day 1
I did a WBTB at 3:30 and walked to the bathroom.. used the toilett and washed my face.. came back and started with SSILD.. had a rather hard time falling asleep but it wasn't to bad
didn't get anything in particular in my dreams

Attempts: 1
LDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## Memm

Just wanted to write up a small update, I'm still doing SSILD and working on getting it to work every night but progress is slower than I anticipated, making some headway though, I've even had a couple of spontaneous LDs which hasn't happened for a while so things are looking good. =]

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 2
I woke up tonight and tried to SSILD but after some time my alarm went off so I'm not sure whether that was an FA or not .. I then did the planned WBTB at 3:30 followed by SSILD but again didn't get anything special

Attempts: 2
LDs: 0
FAs: 0

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 3
SUCCESS
again I did a WBTB at 3:30 which was roughly 5h30m (without the time I need to fall asleep) after going to bed
this time I just took a few steps in my room to get awake enough to actually attempt to SSILD
at that point it wasn't to hard to fall asleep but I could actually concentrate on the technique
I had an FA which I didn't notice as one:
In the dream I was lying in bed and took a look at the time using my phone. I was holding it above my head and set an alarm to go off in one hour. After blinking and opening my eyes again the time had passed and I was still holding my phone on which I especially noticed the battery going down in that hour which I thought to had been asleep in. Now I did that a few more times but didn't dream anything while apparently sleeping for one hour again and again. So I thought maybe I need more sleep to actually start dreaming and either set the alarm to 5 hours from now or not at all I'm not sure anymore. Upon closing my eyes and waiting for a few seconds I could somehow feel that I might have actually entered a dream from being awake (again it really was just a FA). I did the old faithful and pinched my nose and there we go I was lucid in my bed (the second FA). I'm gonna skip the details but after making everything more than 100% vivid I closed my eyes for a few moments and when I opened them again I was actually awake. God dammit the next LD that was murdered so early and unpredictably for no good reason MUST NOT CLOSE EYES

SSILD ftw I hope the success rate continues like that

Attempts: 3
LDs: 1
FAs: 2

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 4 and Day 5
both times pretty much the same thing happened:
I woke up before my wbtb alert and deactivated th one I had planned. I got up and walked around in my room for a few moments but after lying down again I just couldn't concentrate on SSILD. My thoughts drifted away before I was even able to perform a single cycle. I won't even call these 2 attempts because I didn't try nearly hard enough.

Attempts: 3
LDs: 1
FAs: 2

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 6
Again I woke up before my alarm and deactivated the one I had set. This time it was easier to concentrate than the last two nights. I didn't get any special results though.

Attempts: 4
LDs: 1
FAs: 2

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 7
I woke up to my alarm at 3:30 and did a WBTB. To wake up a bit I wrote down my last dream and went to the bathroom. After that I was awake enuogh to concentrate on the cycles. I didn't have an LD or anything special though.

Attempts: 5
LDs: 1
FAs: 2

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 8
SUCCESS
So I woke up at 3:30 to my WBTB alarm and performed some SSILD cycles. I woke up a bit after that and again attempted SSILD a second time. In the following dream I though about the possibilty of this being a dream and it instantly hit me. I did a few RCs and after trying to enhance my vision everything went black. I was still in the dream but I just couldn't see a damn thing. It was pretty clear that the LD was pretty much over at that point. The only thing I could still try was open my eyes and hope that I'm still in my dream but I was lying in my bed. I'm pretty sure that was just an FA though and didn't notice that until I actually woke up in the morning.
It's important that I remember to try and open my eyes using my dream arms/hands so I can't actually open my real eyes should something similar happen again.

Attempts: 7
LDs: 2
FAs: 3

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 9
I can hardly even remember waking up for my WBTB nor can I remember any dreams which happens really rarely so that about sums up how little I was able to attempt to SSILD.

Attempts: 7
LDs: 2
FAs: 3

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 10 and Day 11
Since school has startd again I am pretty stressed and horribly failed at doing a WBTB and SSILD.

Attempts: 7
LDs: 2
FAs: 3

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi everyone!
I was curious about the method and started SSILD 2 days ago - together with ADA.
Yesterday night, 2nd try, I had an amazing very long lucid dream (actually I had 4 FA but I did RT every time, so there were 4 DEILD chained lucids! ::rolllaugh:: 
Now, there are two things that I am impressed about**: first this is my first lucid after 3 months of no success and second I usually try for many days or weeks befor getting one! This was phenomenal for me - also the first attempt produced interesting hypnagogic sensetions and a FA. I guess it is the ADA practice as well but this was by far the easiest (and one of the longest) lucids of my life !
I will definetly stick with both techniques!
P.s.1: I did SSILD both when I went to bed (23:30) AND after WBTB (05:00) and I believe the first set has set the stage for the second...
P.s. 2: Thanks Cosmic Iron!

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 12
i couldn't manage to properly WBTB again QwQ


    Attempts: 7
    LDs: 2
    FAs: 3

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 13
This time around I forced myself to stand up by placing my phone far away from my bed. At least I did 2 SSILD cycles and remembered slightly more of my dreams than I did the previous days but I would not call that an actual attempt either... I'll have to get myself to stay up a little longer on my WBTBs.

Attempts: 7
LDs: 2
FAs: 3
the amount of miserable half assed attempts already reached 7 as well

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 14
I woke up for my WBTB but didn't do a proper SSILD. A bit later in the morning I woke up again and this time I did a better attempt at SSILD and  had a really awesome, long, vivid and fun dream.

Attempts: 8
LDs: 2
FAs: 3

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 15
SUCCESS
This time I managed to give myself a good run up for SSILD. To wake up enough when doing my WBTB I scrambled my Rubik's Cube and put it on my nightstand. When I woke up I solved it (know the algorithms ..takes about 5 minutes depending on your luck to solve one). After that I went back to bed and performed SSILD doing several cycles before falling asleep. During that sleep cycle I had a very very long vivid dream and at the end of it I just realized that I was in fact in a dream. It just happened while I was thinking about all different kinds of things I guess.
When I woke up I did SSILD again and had another very vivid dream but I didn't become lucid.

Attempts: 10
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## SearcherTMR

Was too tired to try anything for two nights and yesterday I slept early, woke up 04:30 and tried the SSILD again. 
I did have another lucid but was tricked by a FA shortly after I realized I was dreaming. I count this as a L.D. though.
So, 3 attempts, 2 lucids so far. Best method ever for me  ::-P: 
Apart from this I am 5th day on ADA - I guess this helps a lot!
Two things I noticed are: 1.I have to sleep early and not be tired - crucial.
2.I have to remind myself to do a RT every time I drift and then find myself in bed - FA are very common with SSILD.
I will definitely keep up at least 30 attempts...

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 16
Woke up somewhere around 1-2am (before my WBTB alarm) and again solved my Rubik's Cube to wake up a bit. I was awake enough to do some cycles of SSILD but didn't get an LD or anything special.

Attempts: 11
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 17 and Day 18
I Did the Rubik's Cube thing again on my WBTB. After that I was awake enough to concentrate on the SSILD cycles but didn't have any LDs or such.

Attempts: 13
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## mitten1997

ok I'm gonna do this so I feel obligated to report daily progress therefore I'll actually attempt to ssild every morning.

Day 1
Fell asleep a little before 10 pm, woke up at 5:22 am. four minute wbtb. I guess I missed the 6-7 hour window. didn't sleep well, could it have been an fa? 
Attempts:1
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## mitten1997

Day 2
Fell asleep again a little before 10 pm, woke up at 4:18. 7 minute wbtb. throughout the 1 and a half hour i was in and out of consciousness i did the hand and breathing rc's. i was awoken at 6 am just as i was about to get deeper into a dream, it might have been the point where i stopped being in and out. but someone had to make the fish burgers. it may have worked had i been allowed some more sleep.
Attempts: 2
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## mitten1997

Day 3
Same time I slept, woke at 4 am. 5 minute wbtb. Didn't check for an fa, it may have been one. no lucids 😔.

Tonight I'll sleep 2 hours later and set my alarm instead of naturally waking up.
Attempts: 3
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## Forg

Going to try this tomorrow. I realllyyy want to try it this night, but the party (read: beer) will definitely ruin it anyway.

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 19 and 20
faaar to tired due to school.. couldn't pull off a WBTB

Attempts: 13
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 21
I had an LD (for the fifth week in a row between saturday and sunday) but that was before my WBTB and therefore not triggered by SSILD... woke up between 1am and 2am. Afterwards I was to tired to perform WBTB+SSILD

Attempts: 13
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## mitten1997

Day 4
I went to bed at 12, fell asleep a little before 1 am. I set my alarm to 7:00, but the alarm was so quiet it woke me up five minutes later. 5 minute wbtb, spent ~45 minutes rolling and tossing before giving up. on the ssild thread, the creator of the method mentioned a technique where you imagine pinching your nose after you've awoken from ssild and are certain you're awake. i tried it but i never slept in the first place.

i'll climb into bed at 10 instead.
Attempts: 4
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 22
I finally managed to do a few nice circles of SSILD during my WBTB again but sadly to no avail

Attempts: 14
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## mitten1997

Day 5 (picking up where i left off cuz i couldn't really try these past weeks)
Slept around 10, woke up at 4:30 am. 5 minute wbtb. i had some lengthy non lucids, woke up a few times during the 1h30 min sleep after wbtb, didn't check for FA's!!

Attempts: 5
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 23 and 24
again I was far to tired to attempt WILD and SSILD.. school is really not going easy on my LD efforts QwQ

Attempts: 14
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 25
This night I didn't even wake up to my WBTB alarm this time somehow but I head my longest LD yet.
After I woke up I tried focussing on SSILD but couldn't fall asleep anymore as it was already to close to the time I have to get up at.

Attempts: 14
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## mitten1997

Day 6 (again picking up where i left off)
I decided to wake up naturally wake up instead of using an alarm clock. I ended up waking up 8 hours later and i didn't expect it work anyway. Woke up several times after ssild cycles, did not check for fa which i must get into a habit of...
Attempts: 6
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## mitten1997

Day 7
Slept before 12, woke up at 6:40 am, 5 minute wbtb. I was on the brink of waking up so there was no point. I should set my alarm clock exactly at 6 hours after i sleep and sleep earlier so i don't awaken when it's a bit light.
Attempts: 7
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 26 and 27
to tired again.. pretty much fell asleep right after turning off the alarm :/

Attempts: 14
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## SearcherTMR

Just a brief update on my attempts.
Since my last post I had a very hard time at work with long working hours and most of the nights I was way too tired to try anything. During this time, I managed to accomplish just 2 more SSILD attempts with no success. I am pretty sure that the failure was due to tiredness and in the future, I will be sure to try the technique only when I will be rested and have plenty of time to sleep.
So up to now, 5 attempts, 2 Lucids.

----------


## mitten1997

Day 8
Slept before 10:30, woke up at 4:30. no success. I think i'll aim to wake up between 5-6 hours instead of 6-7.
Attempts: 8
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 28 and 29
I was/am sick and did even worse than the last days.

Attempts: 14
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## mitten1997

Day 9/10
Pretty much the same...slept before 9 or 10, woke up around 4, nothing much. I wonder what'd happen if i were allowed to sleep beyond 6...
Attempts: 10
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## Avian

Ok I'm starting this too, mostly for myself to keep track of my own progress. I know I have done this for awhile but I don't know how.

Day 1(last night): I did WBTB. I got up and went on my computer for WAY too long and got almost no sleep. Except in the morning, I got up and I was like.... what the hell? Because I didn't go on my computer. But I did. Probably FA or a not-noticed dream transition. It was too hazy for me to know which one.

FAs: 1
Lucids: 0
Attempts: 1

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 30
again no progress due to being far to tired and school and all the usual stress factors

now that 30 days are over i can say that it has worked surprisingly well in the beginning.. but i couldn't even reach 15 attempts in 30 nights since school really diminished my motivation and overall progress

Attempts: 14
LDs: 3
FAs: 3

----------


## mitten1997

Day 11
Slept at 12 am, woke up at 6:30 and several times before. just had some crappy sleep. i know i was in rem, did a 5 min. wbtb. just some dreams.
Attempts: 11
LD's: 0
FA's: 0

----------


## mitten1997

Day 12
I figured something out, if i try ssild periodically instead of daily only then i'll find more success. So i before 1 am, woke up at 7:25. 5 minute wbtb. Sometime before 9 i encountered paralysis, some sensations as i became aware of my dream body. paralysis took over, i desperately tried to immerse myself in the images behind my eyelids which i shouldn't have done. i thought i was entering a dream but i should've opened my eyes because i rolled out of bed but i didn't see nothing and then snapped right back. i need to take a break...

----------


## DreamLord1

Sorry if this is necroposting, but I've been able to try on the past 2 days, and it broke my 6 month long dryspell. just my own 2 cents

----------


## Guido13

Hello folks! I am new to this forum, but it seems I am also doing some 'necroposting'. Ik have been doing WBTB and MILD for one month, very disciplined, not one LD. Wrote down more than 100 dreams during that time. Ik discovered the SSILD manual 3 days ago. Tried it, and the second day I had a solid LD. So I plan to follow this up. OK to post it here?
Guido13

----------


## Venryx

I've never understood why people don't like necroposting. Makes no sense to me.

I *like* it when old, large (and therefore probably interesting) threads are brought back to life by someone who stumbles upon it.

So for me, I'd be all for you writing your own experiences here.

This is something of a side-note, though, as I haven't been on these forums much recently myself. (though would be interested in hearing specific reasons other members dislike necro-posting so much)

----------


## Guido13

Thanx, Venrix!
I am now on my 5th day with SSILD. No new LD's, but I have had some very interesting dreams. I will post a comment after the 7th day. One thing stands out, however: I think SSILD does something special in the brain. If I had a scanner ::cooler:: ...I would like to see what happens with this cycles. I can feel it messes with my head!

----------


## Guido13

7 days  with SSILD. I did _exactly_ follow the manual. Most remarkable was 1 solid lucid dream, where I practiced meditation. Another night, I had 5 dreams, and every dream had a clear "message" to me. I have had these before, but 5 in a row and in one night! I found this very interesting. I will continue for a while with SSILD, but now mixing it with other approaches. Tonight I will also use a tea of Entadi Rheedii.

----------

